# You know you live on a farm when...



## OwnedByTheGoats

Rules:

1. Only post one at a time. You can of course post several times.

2. Please be nice!

So, this might be kind of fun. I'll start...

You know you live on a farm when...

You wake up and say, "Gosh! I thought I got all of the straw out of my hair last night!".


----------



## Tayet

You know you live on a farm when it's a daily occurrence to forget you have baby goats in the house and find them curled up under the computer desk!


----------



## sarahmoffatt

You know you live on a farm when sleeping in the barn because your goats going to kid. Or you have a rubber-made bucket full of kids right next to your bed! !!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

You know you live on a farm when...

You find that a chicken has pooped on your newly cleaned clothes.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

You know you live on a farm when all your money goes to the goats opposed to buying a running car!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

You know you live on a farm when you go to college classes smelling like horse manure and goats xD


----------



## Used2bmimi

You know you live on a farm when your daughter carefully inspects your friend's new bucket calf, and before reaching in to pet it asks "Mama, is this one food or friend?"


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

You know you live on a farm when your human kids aren't allowed to drink the any of those gallons and gallons of milk in the fridge because they're for your goat kids!


----------



## Axykatt

You know you live on a farm when your first reaction to most things is to examine poop.


----------



## adriHart

You know you live on a farm when...
as you pull up to the house all of the animals come running to the corner to see who you'd feed first because they know your car from the neighbors. And before you get out of the car you can tell who is who by their vocal greetings alone.


----------



## sarahmoffatt

You know you live on a farm when every pair of boots you own has poop on it. And all your cloths are "barn cloths"


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

You know you live on a farm when you NEVER see your husband because he is always moving and building fencing for your goats. lol


----------



## Goatzrule

You know you live on a farm when.....
Your horses are the alarm clock.


----------



## Axykatt

You know you live on a farm when your friends are talking about sushi and clubbing, but you are too busy being excited about a new milking technique...and tell them so.


----------



## Goatzrule

you know you live on a farm when..... When a teacher tells you to chose a topic and you write about kidding


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

you know you live on a farm when...
When you come home and all the animals are waiting at the fence for you.


----------



## rhodalee

you know when you live on a farm when you daughter is asked what is your pig's name and she says bacon


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

You know you live on a farm when your bottle doeling walks to your porch and screams her lungs off to wake you up at 6 am for her morning bottle.


----------



## jennnaragsdale

When grandparents call and ask how are the human kids doing!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

When you find that there is hay in your cup of coffee, and drink it anyway.


----------



## ThreeHavens

You know you live on a farm when ...
You used your graduation money for a new goat


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

When people wonder why you are saying you had to trim your kid's hoof today. lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

When you put a coat on that you haven't worn since last winter, reach in the pockets and find your goats' favorite treats in them!


----------



## Goatzrule

true
When you whear your barn boots to school.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Or when you wear your barn boots to the grocery store without realizing lol


----------



## Goatzrule

yeah it is worse when you run into some one you know


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

you know that you live on a farm when..........
when you are going to a wedding or church and there is a goat struck or giving birth and you jump to the rescue and your nice shirt,pants and shores strained with brown spots and you are late for the place you are going and smell like the sweet sent of goats


----------



## Goatzrule

when you need to call some one for plyers because you doe got her head stuck in the fence.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

You know you live on a farm when you need to postpone your wedding because you have 2 does in labor.


----------



## Goatzrule

when you where the buck jacket to school


----------



## sarahmoffatt

When you have hay in all your pockets everyday. Or ride in the back of a pickup with a hog tied buck 60 mins away in the snow/rain. Because you forgot the crate. Not to mention you stayed home from school that day because you had the flu


----------



## KymberLeAnn

I second the hay in the pockets!

The worst is when you find hay & the raisins you were feeding as treats last week smushed in your barn coat pockets!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

When you always have hay in your bra. LOL


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> When you always have hay in your bra. LOL


Always! lol


----------



## jennnaragsdale

When cleaning your house turns into the goal if getting all the hay out!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## merrykatherine

When you have a goat that rides in your lap when you drive to the store and every knows his name!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

we are watching the kids choice awards and the person calls a sheep a goat and you are the only one that realize it


----------



## sarahmoffatt

cowgirlboergoats said:


> we are watching the kids choice awards and the person calls a sheep a goat and you are the only one that realize it


*Second that* just like the taylor swift SHEEP not goat! Hahha


----------



## EmmaDipstik

You pour goat replacer formula on your cereal..


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

When ALL your shoes are "barn shoes"! (Mud, poo, various pieces of hay and manure sticking to the sides and bottoms!)


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

KymberLeAnn said:


> I second the hay in the pockets!
> 
> The worst is when you find hay & the raisins you were feeding as treats last week smushed in your barn coat pockets!


Right!?! Or worse, the eggs you forgot in your pocket because you got caught up in lovin on your goats, next thing ya know, bam!, raw scrambled eggs in your pocket!


----------



## sarahmoffatt

pridegoethb4thefall said:


> right!?! Or worse, the eggs you forgot in your pocket because you got caught up in lovin on your goats, next thing ya know, bam!, raw scrambled eggs in your pocket!


evry day of my life with the eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennnaragsdale

EmmaDipstik said:


> You pour goat replacer formula on your cereal..


My 10 old graves a bottle of goat yummies and was downing it just after we finished feed out goat!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

When you wake up at 4:30 am because you know if you don't the chickens will be furious.


----------



## Goatzrule

When your best friend memorized all of your animals name. (she is the best best friend in the world of best friends)


----------



## GTAllen

When people ask if you have kids and you say "Oh, yes! Just had 12 last week."


----------



## Goatzrule

When your teacher asks if you are going to write about goats and she knows the anwser


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

When you use real eggs for papier mache easter decorations...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha. This thread is so funny! 

Just came up with one last night... 

.... when you have a bottle kid between your legs while standing and say "This kid won't stop standing between my front legs! No matter where I go he's right there!". Hehe. After I said that I started laughing and my sister just looked at me like "what's so funny?". I had to repeat it about 5 times before she got it! My front legs... as opposed to my hind legs?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

LOL Crossroads! I didn't think so many people would post on here, but almost everything is funny!

You know you live on a farm when....

People wonder why you are making "Mahhhh" noises out the back door, and you say you are trying to make your kids stop fighting....


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That is hilarious!!! ^^^


----------



## Alice2

you know you live on a farm when...........

the animals breakfast comes before yours


----------



## ThreeHavens

You know you live on a farm when ...

You put your hands in your pockets and pull out two fistfulls of goat collars.


----------



## oxhilldairy

You know you live on a farm when a you hear a bad rooster crow at any peek of light at any time in the night. God forbid its a full moon! Or when you didn't realize you had chicken poo on your hand and run your hand through your hair. -.-


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You know you live on a farm when

... you're walking through a department store... and suddenly realize you have greenish baby goat "hoof prints" all over your jeans!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

When you're on vacation and all you think about is your 7 does at home waiting to kid! 

One did! A single buck


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

you know you live on a farm when.... You put your hands in your sweatshirt pocket, and pull out handfuls of hay.


----------



## EmmaDipstik

You know you live on a farm when you're on goat duty, but you lose the goat.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You know you live on a farm when 

... your favorite summer activity is to ride your horses down to the lake and swim across!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

You know you live on a farm when you like the smell of horse poop.

He.. hehe...


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

you know you live on a farm when you meet someone and can immediately tell when they own goats or horses


----------



## .:Linz:.

You know you live on a farm 

- when you're always picking random pieces of straw off the living room and bedroom carpets. 
- when you can balance on one foot for as long as it takes to rinse off your really muddy boots (including getting it all out of the treads on the bottom) and not get too wet in the process.


----------



## GTAllen

You have more pieces of leather and chain then a biker bar on Friday night.


----------



## redhillgirl

your husband picks goat hair off your nice shirt during Sunday worship services.


----------



## Goatzrule

when you remember you friends goats' b-day but not hers.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

When you have to wipe your feet with a towel before prom because you wore flip flops with the goats...


----------



## sheanathekid

When your followed around your property Whilst doing chores not only by two dogs but also four goats and six chickens.


----------



## Goatzrule

When your close have straw on them


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

When you meet a new person and hear that they too own goats and suddenly it's like an instant friendship and another member to your secret society lol


----------



## mmiller

You know you live on a farm if

You get funny looks from ppl when you tell them you gotta go give the kids shots!!


----------



## milkmaid

...when, over a chicken dinner, you can calmly talk about butchering chickens - and wonder why everybody looks green. Come on, people - if you've got the guts to _eat_ a dead animal, you've got the guts to know where it comes from! :laugh:
You know you live on a farm when...


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

your "friends" pet turkey died on Thanksgiving and you asked if they were going to eat it for dinner (they got offended *rolling eyes*) you know you live on a farm when..


----------



## Sylvie

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> You know you live on a farm when you like the smell of horse poop.
> 
> He.. hehe...


You know live on a farm when you get used to the smell of buck


----------



## Sylvie

mmiller said:


> You know you live on a farm if
> 
> You get funny looks from ppl when you tell them you gotta go give the kids shots!!


Or when you randomly have syringes lying on your counter


----------



## oxhilldairy

Sylvie said:


> Or when you randomly have syringes lying on your counter


You know you live on a farm when this When this is your easter basket


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

LOLOL oxhill!


----------



## oxhilldairy

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> LOLOL oxhill!


I just remembered that and was like thats perfect hahaha


----------



## milkmaid

:rofl:


----------



## Goatzrule

nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You know you live on a farm when..

You are on stage Sunday morning at your church ( getting ready to practice for worship) ... and one of the speakers or monitors is making an intermittent snapping sound and you stand there looking for the electric fence!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

LOL crossroads.

You know you live on a farm when... 

You are sitting here writing on a thread that is named "You know you live on a farm when...". 

Sorry, that is the best my brain can give, I am exhausted!


----------



## GTAllen

You will wash and blow out a goats hair daily. But, hardly ever go to the barber or hair dresser for yourself.


----------



## happybleats

when you cant hear the noise from traffic over the noise of the farm....: ) or when talking poop is everyday normal conversation : )


----------



## milkmaid

When, at the sight of really nice hay or lush green leaves, or even a fat grub that the chickens would like, your mouth almost waters...


----------



## mmiller

You know you live on a farm when...

When you hear a baby crying an you look around thinking your gonna see a baby goat!! 

I may or may not have dont that a time or 2 ...


----------



## GTAllen

You know you live on a farm when....

someone is shocked by the electric fence and you can't stop laughing


----------



## goatiegirl

jennnaragsdale said:


> When grandparents call and ask how are the human kids doing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


:slapfloor:Good one!! I was asked this just the other day from Grandma!!

When you are handing a baby goat to a visitor to hold and they scream "It's pooping!" 
Without batting an eye you hold it's behind up, fling a poo berry off their behind with your hand and say "oh, that's just one that got stuck."

The look of horror on her face made me think maybe I am farmer now.....


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

You know you live on a farm when...

Your neighbor screams in horror that lambs have wool too...


----------



## MrKamir

When you make an important business call and your rooster standing on the back porch crows in the middle of the conversation or your neighbor's donkey goes off loud and clear.


----------



## MrKamir

You make a powerpoint presentation in college on your LGDs that guard your goats that has tons of pictures of all you lgds and goats. Don't even have to look at your notes cause you know everything about these dogs and your goats. And everyone in the room is speechless and have no questions at the end.


----------



## mmiller

You know you live on a farm when....

You use feed bags as trash bags in the house!!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

you know you live on a farm when...

you say you aren't dehorning the kids and you get funny looks


----------



## ThreeHavens

You know you live on a farm when your hands smell like birth, and you don't really mind :laugh:


----------



## KymberLeAnn

ThreeHavens said:


> You know you live on a farm when your hands smell like birth, and you don't really mind :laugh:


The other day after trying to save a calf for my dad that had gotten separated from his mom I got in the house & told my bf that my hands smelled like birth.
(The calf was like 3 days old & had gotten stuck in a blackberry patch where mom couldn't get to him)
My bf freaked out "Thats Discusting!! Why would you say that!?!?"
I just laughed,... & told him I like the smell,.
He thinks I'm weird,.. XD


----------



## ThreeHavens

I don't mind the smell at all, makes me think of the beautiful kids in the barn waiting for snuggles


----------



## TVFarm

You know you live on a farm when:

Your neighbor invites you to a castration party!!


----------



## adriHart

Haha The other day I had to build a new fence for the back of my pasture and my dad asked me what was all over my Carhartt overalls. I just shrugged and said hmm after afterbirth. no biggie. I hadn't had a chance to wash them since helping my doe give birth a couple weeks ago. I just wear them when I'm outside and take them off in the garage.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

The house smells like a barn because baby goats have been sleeping inside and you think...wow, it actually smells better in here than usual.

You have more mud shoes than office work shoes

You IGNORE your daughter crying at the park because it doesn't even occur to you that it could potentially be a little human making that sound

You stop letting all dogs lick you because you know their secrets (they eat poo)

Sticking a bare hand up a goat to pull a kid is not at all gross but snotty-nosed children gross you out

You spend three weeks and a few thousand to put down "goat proof" flooring in the house with 7 coats of urethane and rarely bother to clean it unless company is coming or the brown smears are more than mud.

Hay is in the garage and the car sleeps outside

You have to snowshovel a path for your goats to reach their favorite toys without getting their hooves wet

Instead of twidling your thumbs when you are bored, you find your hands making milking motions....

You get excited when you fill up two wheelbarrows with chicken dung because of the wonderful compost you'll have when it's done "cooking" with the goat bedding .. you might even have called it green gold a few times

You check the goats before you check the mail


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> The house smells like a barn because baby goats have been sleeping inside and you think...wow, it actually smells better in here than usual.
> 
> You have more mud shoes than office work shoes
> 
> You IGNORE your daughter crying at the park because it doesn't even occur to you that it could potentially be a little human making that sound
> 
> You stop letting all dogs lick you because you know their secrets (they eat poo)
> 
> Sticking a bare hand up a goat to pull a kid is not at all gross but snotty-nosed children gross you out
> 
> You spend three weeks and a few thousand to put down "goat proof" flooring in the house with 7 coats of urethane and rarely bother to clean it unless company is coming or the brown smears are more than mud.
> 
> Hay is in the garage and the car sleeps outside
> 
> You have to snowshovel a path for your goats to reach their favorite toys without getting their hooves wet
> 
> Instead of twidling your thumbs when you are bored, you find your hands making milking motions....
> 
> You get excited when you fill up two wheelbarrows with chicken dung because of the wonderful compost you'll have when it's done "cooking" with the goat bedding .. you might even have called it green gold a few times
> 
> You check the goats before you check the mail


I don't mean to be rude, but please only post one at a time.  That way there are more things to say and one person hasn't said everything. Thanks!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

When you sleep in the apartment on top of the barn, with your head smashed against the floor listening for grunting. *GASP* Is she in labor NOW?!?!


----------



## Dani-1995

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> The house smells like a barn because baby goats have been sleeping inside and you think...wow, it actually smells better in here than usual.
> 
> You have more mud shoes than office work shoes
> 
> You stop letting all dogs lick you because you know their secrets (they eat poo)
> 
> Sticking a bare hand up a goat to pull a kid is not at all gross but snotty-nosed children gross you out


I'm guilty on all four of these! Especially the snotty children.... but then again snotty nose goats dont both me :shrug:


----------



## oxhilldairy

When your mom has to tell you to get your kid of the table when shes making dinner silly kids! You turn your head for a second and bam! On the table on the tv on the counter chewing the drywall!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but please only post one at a time.  That way there are more things to say and one person hasn't said everything. Thanks!


Sorry...11 pages in I didn't go back to screen 1 to notice there were "rules"


----------



## MrKamir

When you are up looking at goat websites looking for a new goat at 11:30 pm.


----------



## serenityfarmnm

You know you live on a Southern New Mexico Farm When:
You own 11 sets of sheets but still end up sleeping in sand every night....


----------



## MrKamir

When you post your new goat to facebook and nobody cares.


----------



## ThreeHavens

You know you live on a farm when you have little baby bottles everywhere


----------



## oxhilldairy

MrKamir said:


> When you post your new goat to facebook and nobody cares.


I get that alot to


----------



## still

MrKamir said:


> When you post your new goat to facebook and nobody cares.


I have soooooo done that and then felt stupid! LOL!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> Sorry...11 pages in I didn't go back to screen 1 to notice there were "rules"


Oh, no, it's fine! I didn't mean to offend you!  Have fun!


----------



## GTAllen

You have barn shoes, pasture shoes, pen shoes, and corral shoes. But, often just wear a pair of flip flops to any of them


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

when you take your goat with you for barn chores.and you end up putting her back because she was literally eating the house


----------



## Goatzrule

When you have fight with your horse and lose.


----------



## oxhilldairy

You can diagnose almost any animal with a problem just from experience with your own animals  saved a cupel goats and cows that way


----------



## russellp

..........your 16 year old son takes his 3 week old bottle baby to meet his girlfriends mother. Check out the pictures hanging in his girlfriends house.


----------



## stagger

When your kids and your kids play with the same toys


----------



## redhillgirl

stagger said:


> when your kids and your kids play with the same toys


----------



## still

When you use empty feed bags as trash bags in the kitchen!


----------



## BitterFarm

You forget about the chicken eggs in your jacket pocket and then suddenly remember because your pocket is leaking goo.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

/\ That happened to me once... it is still in my pocket.  Not kidding, there!

When you show someone baby poop pellets cause you think they are cute.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

When you're walking into Walmart with goat poo on your jeans and your wife says "hey you got poo on your jeans" and you say it's okay I'm not here to impress anyone. Lol


----------



## kramsay

You know you live on a farm when, your grandma calls you multiple times a day to tell you, the 7 week old ND baby is looking in her window again.


----------



## SugarBush Farms

You know you live on a farm when....
You get looked at funny when you explain why your white buck is yellow and why no, they can't feed your goat rocks.


----------



## Dani-1995

When your more concerned with what time the goat eats then when you eat. 

This also goes for how much healthier they eat than us haha


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

you get called that your goat is out of the pen and on your friends porch waiting for breakfast


----------



## Frosty

I knew I lived on a goat farm the other day when I caught a mouse in a trap and as I was getting ready to dispose of it I thought oh look it has moon spots.


----------



## lansterlou

This is different,but kind of the same topic...
You know you own show animals when your steers,and goats have more hair products than you!


----------



## lansterlou

TVFarm said:


> You know you live on a farm when:
> 
> Your neighbor invites you to a castration party!!


When ever we castrate, we have a castration get together to! Glad I'm not not the only one haha


----------



## Delilah

You know you live on a farm when to you goat poop becomes nanny berries, cow poop becomes cow pies, and horse poop becomes horse apples.


----------



## oxhilldairy

You know you live on a farm when you know you cant ware red blue or white during breeding session because you'll be attacked by the Turkey toms.


----------



## MrKamir

When you get more done by 9am than most people do all day.


----------



## merrykatherine

MrKamir said:


> When you get more done by 9am than most people do all day.


Sooo true!!!

You know you live on a farm when your children's friends call your house a zoo!


----------



## Goatzrule

I know right!


----------



## adriHart

you know you live on a farm when... you go away for the weekend entrusting your precious goat and her babies to your parents to watch over and when you get home learn that your 3 year old had to tell them how many scoops each coat got of food because I forgot to write it down. seriously, mom said "two scoops in the morning one scoop at night for bully because she's feeding her babies" that's what my daughter told her when mom couldn't remember how many scoops. gotta love kids!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

you know you live on a farm when your animals get injured and it is treated right away and when you get injured you just ignore it unless it gets too bad


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

when you know the difference between each animals sound even if they are the same species


----------



## SpruceCreek

You know you live on a farm when you are late for work because you had a horse stuck in a tree.


----------



## milkmaid

These are just great! Some of these are making me LOL!



> When you post your new goat to facebook and nobody cares.


Awww.  That's one reason we have TGS!
I have 2 or 3 friends that like my goat pictures. That is, before I got off facebook! 

You know you live on a farm when you're ten times more squeamish about people germs than about animal germs.


----------



## Dani-1995

That is me milkmaid!! I am so grossed out by sick people but I cuddle with sick animals... throwing up, scouring and all I will still cuddle them


----------



## still

milkmaid said:


> These are just great! Some of these are making me LOL!
> 
> Awww.  That's one reason we have TGS!
> I have 2 or 3 friends that like my goat pictures. That is, before I got off facebook!
> 
> I've been telling people TGS is like Facebook for goat people and they laugh at me! Lol


----------



## CanucksStar-17

You know you live on a farm when someone wakes you up at 2:00 in the morning and tells you all the goats are out!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

you know you live on a farm when sick or injured people freak you out but an animals leg could be hanging from some skin and you would be fine


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

you know you live on a farm when you cook for your animals and make special feed for each but you don't for yourself


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you do your homework down in the barn


----------



## Sylvie

MoKa-Farms said:


> You know you live on a farm when you do your homework down in the barn


:lol:


----------



## Sensible

... when you wash your hands _before_ you go to the bathroom.


----------



## lileomom

You know you live on a farm when your toddler wakes at Oh-Dark-Thirty every morning demanding to go out and "milk a dote!!!" 

You know you live on a farm when you get to work and a co worker asks "Is that a feather on your shoe?"


----------



## TrinityRanch

lileomom said:


> You know you live on a farm when your toddler wakes at Oh-Dark-Thirty every morning demanding to go out and "milk a dote!!!"


:ROFL: You just made my whole family crack up!


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, what a great thread! I just got finished reading the whole thing backwards! I couldn't help it, it's so funny! I'm guilty of most of these things, but here's my latest: you know you live on a farm when you need a clean skirt to wear because you have to go somewhere, and you find one in the dirty laundry with alfalfa inthe pockets from sveral days ago, and you think, ah it's not too bad. Then you spend ten minutes scrubbing out small smudges of dirt and you're thinking, great tha t wasn't too hard. Then you remember you wore it to trim hooves and brush goats in.:ROFL:


----------



## erica4481

When a baby goat chews you a new hair cut


----------



## Crossroads Boers

... when you run into a friend at the store and they casually ask, "so what are your plans for the rest of the day?". And your casual answer is, "oh, I need to get home and tattoo the kids. " And then you can't figure out why they gave you a horrified look until you are half way home!!


----------



## Tapsmom

When you have hay in your bra..in the middle of winter when you had on a thermal shirt, turtleneck, sweater and Zoot suit! I still haven't figured how it sneaks all the way in.


----------



## Tapsmom

When you take your husband and children to a family day at a nature center. As my children get out of the car my 5 year old hears a familiar sound and screeches excitedly "Mom, listen! They have goats!" I had to inform her that there were no animals at this center...those were human children she was hearing. :laugh:


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when the stalls are cleaner than your shirt


----------



## milkmaid

> ... when you run into a friend at the store and they casually ask, "so what are your plans for the rest of the day?". And your casual answer is, "oh, I need to get home and tattoo the kids. " And then you can't figure out why they gave you a horrified look until you are half way home!!


:lol::ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

this thread is AMAZING!

You know you're a farmer when you're ready to go to your office job in office clothes, and put on your Wellies to check the goats to make sure they're alright before you leave for the day. When you get to work, you notice mud stains on your pants and an ant crawling on you. You shrug at the mud and squash the ant.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you have more animal hair on you than any of your animals


----------



## nchen7

You know you live on a farm when you LOVE the smell of your goats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When you get woken up at the crack of dawn by a phone call saying your cows and horses are on the highway!!! WHAT!?!?!?!?!
Good Lord what a morning to get up to!


----------



## Texaslass

nchen7 said:


> You know you live on a farm when you LOVE the smell of your goats!


I definately do! And even bucks if they're not too stinky. 
And I love, love, love the smell of neborn baby kids. I'm sad when it wears off.:tears:


----------



## Sylvie

erica4481 said:


> When a baby goat chews you a new hair cut


:laugh: My 8 month old LaMancha will climb into my lap and suck on my hair if I let her. By the time I push her off, it's all sticky and gross...


----------



## silveira_ranch

-Your local Tractor Supply has you bring down your animals for the monthly petting zoo!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

GTAllen said:


> You know you live on a farm when....
> 
> someone is shocked by the electric fence and you can't stop laughing


I'm so guilty if that! I knew big grown men that would accidentally walk into my electric fence and sit there dazed crying and whining, and I'd just about hit the ground laughing at them and saying my kids hit that fence all the time and they just get up and keep playing. It was the funniest thing watching big guys start crying over that when my kids just bounce back up and keep on playing.
It was a pretty hot charger though, it would actually snap fire at you, kept the animals off it for years!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you go on vacation and all you can think of is- goats.... rabbit.... chickens.... ducks.....


----------



## goathiker

When you walk in Wilco and someo0ne yells "okay who has the buck goat"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

At least they knew you didn't have extremely bad B.O! Lol

Sometimes I intentionally wear my smelly animal clothes to stores just so people aren't in the line I'm in. I wore the same pants and jacket that I was dealing with the boars and bucks in, people actually got out of line from in front and behind me. It was funny and embarrassing at the same time.


----------



## keeponfarming

you know you live on a farm when your going to town or back from town, you look at your partner...and hope they wanna get out of the truck to open or close the darn Gate! ....Rock...paper....scissors?


----------



## Sylvie

You know you live on a farm when your excuse for missing homework is: "My goat ate it."


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

You know you live on a farm when someone asks "Uhhh... you have straw stuck in your hair..", and you feel like that is normal.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

You know you work on a farm when you can dump 1/2 a cup of cracked corn out of your boots after feeding time!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ Haha, do you throw it in the air and let it rain down on you!?! Lol, 
How does that much corn get in your boots?


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you finally relax, and then you hear the goats bleating and the ducks making distress noises but then it turns out that the goats want early grain and the ducks have no more water


----------



## katie

You know that you live on a farm when there is always another project that awaits you.


----------



## milkmaid

^So very true!


----------



## Grainneismygoat

You know you live on a farm when you enter a family get together and the first thing anybody says is "what smells like a goat"!


----------



## emilieanne

Sylvie said:


> You know you live on a farm when your excuse for missing homework is: "My goat ate it."


That's happend before..... 
You know you live on a farm when that ^^ is actually true.....


----------



## Texaslass

You know you live a farm when you use your dad's hair-cutting kit for your goats and wash it off and don't tell him.


----------



## irene

You know you live on a farm when you are driving and see a green field and think wow I bet goats would love to eat all those bushes.


----------



## Texaslass

irene said:


> You know you live on a farm when you are driving and see a green field and think wow I bet goats would love to eat all those bushes.


I do that all the time.  I like your avatar; the baby goats are so cute!


----------



## Axykatt

You know you live on a farm when...

You go away overnight and call your children so you can check on your kids.

You post pictures of yer new baby alongside your new doe...and get upset if no one comments on the doe.

You decide not to vacuum because you'll just have to do it again in 5 minutes so you live with a light coating of hay on the rugs.

Your newborn baby is fussy and lethargic, so you reflexively check her for bloat.

You talk regularly to yer baby and baby-talk to yer goats.

And my favorite:

You know you live on a farm when someone tells you there is something on your face, so you check it, lick your thumb to wipe it off, and say casually, "Oh, it's just poop."


----------



## Tapsmom

When you cut your husband's hair with your horse clippers...


----------



## Tapsmom

When you call out for your daughter to "come here please." She ask you why and you state "because I need you to hold the baby while I cut the umbilical cord and dip it in iodine and I need to remove the placenta" And she runs to you eagerly! lol...only a farm kid would run TO you in that situation


----------



## irene

NDlover said:


> I do that all the time.  I like your avatar; the baby goats are so cute!


I know I do it all the time lol. Your avatar is adorable


----------



## MOgoatlady

You know you live on a farm when you offer to fence in your neighbors garden "just in case the goats escape their new fence" and they tell you the will just raid your garden!


----------



## MOgoatlady

You know you live on a farm when you offer to fence in your neighbors garden "just in case the goats escape their new fence" and they tell you they will just raid your garden!


----------



## Texaslass

irene said:


> I know I do it all the time lol. Your avatar is adorable


Thanks; I looked at your thread about those kids after I first saw it. That is amazing that she had five! And they are all adorable! I'm hoping mine has trips. 

You know you live on a farm when you goat medicine cabinet is more organized than your pantry, refrigerator, cleaning supplies cabinet, etc.


----------



## irene

NDlover said:


> Thanks; I looked at your thread about those kids after I first saw it. That is amazing that she had five! And they are all adorable! I'm hoping mine has trips.


I was so surprised!! Unfortunately she only had one girl ( who I will be keeping ). I'm hoping triplets for your doe.

You know you live on a farm when your friends are talking about their weekend plans and you excitedly tell them you are going to drive 2 hours away to get a new doe.


----------



## Texaslass

irene said:


> I was so surprised!! Unfortunately she only had one girl ( who I will be keeping ). I'm hoping triplet
> for your doe.
> 
> You know you live on a farm when your friends are talking about their weekend plans and you excitedly tell them you are going to drive 2 hours away to get a new doe.


Thanks!
I know; I really don't like driving, but if its to get an animal, I'm all for it!

You know you live on a farm when "time off" means catching up on chores.


----------



## goatgirl16

erica4481 said:


> When a baby goat chews you a new hair cut


Omg! Mine took a 2 inch chuck out of my hair when he was riding in the truck with us I didn't know it till my husband got in truck and held up the hunk of hair and asked me if it was mine lmao! Sure enough it was!!

So I guess you know you are a farmer when instead of a dog riding in the truck with you somewhere you have a goat! Lmao want to talk about heads spinning


----------



## goatgirl16

nchen7 said:


> this thread is AMAZING!
> 
> You know you're a farmer when you're ready to go to your office job in office clothes, and put on your Wellies to check the goats to make sure they're alright before you leave for the day. When you get to work, you notice mud stains on your pants and an ant crawling on you. You shrug at the mud and squash the ant.


My husband went to work one day and everyone kept asking him what ran him over he thought he just looked rough that day so kept making funny remarks when he got home after telling me about his day he turned to walk away and I noticed he had tiny hoove prints running up his back from our bucklings that where staying in his garage do to the cold weather when he bent over to tie his shoes they ran up his back and he didn't think about them leaving hoove prints lmao! He looked like he was run over by a deer!


----------



## Sylvie

goatgirl16 said:


> My husband went to work one day and everyone kept asking him what ran him over he thought he just looked rough that day so kept making funny remarks when he got home after telling me about his day he turned to walk away and I noticed he had tiny hoove prints running up his back from our bucklings that where staying in his garage do to the cold weather when he bent over to tie his shoes they ran up his back and he didn't think about them leaving hoove prints lmao! He looked like he was run over by a deer!


----------



## Jessica84

You know you live on a farm when you dont have to set your alarm clock because at 6 you have a spoiled buck named Gizmo screaming for you to wake up and feed him. You also know you live on a farm when you feel like someone is watching you threw the window, but you dont freak out because you know its your alarm clock lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ Or when you have parrots that do their morning call/squak at sunrise!


----------



## Jessica84

Ohh my, so they are kinda like roosters?? For some reason I can tune the roosters out, guess years of practice lol. but Gizmo is seriously RIGHT OUT MY WINDOW to eat the grass down becuase of so many fires. Cant wait till fall


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hehe, yes, they do their wild call and screachy, screaming, squaks at morning and night.


----------



## goatgirl16

Jessica84 said:


> You know you live on a farm when you dont have to set your alarm clock because at 6 you have a spoiled buck named Gizmo screaming for you to wake up and feed him. You also know you live on a farm when you feel like someone is watching you threw the window, but you dont freak out because you know its your alarm clock lol


I have a spoiled Gizmo also lol


----------



## Used2bmimi

You know you live on a farm when most snapshots of your children have at least two species of animal somewhere in the background.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

lol goatgirl16 :slapfloor:


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when someone visits you and asks "What is that smell?!' and you are like, 'What smell?' (We have 5 goats, 12 ducks, and a rabbit that all share the same barn.) lol


----------



## SugarBush Farms

NDlover said:


> And I love, love, love the smell of neborn baby kids. I'm sad when it wears off.:tears:


I'm not alone!!!!! My mom looked at me weird when I told her this.


----------



## SugarBush Farms

goatgirl16 said:


> So I guess you know you are a farmer when instead of a dog riding in the truck with you somewhere you have a goat! Lmao want to talk about heads spinning


We had two LaMancha goat kids riding in the front seat in my lap in our truck. We were at a stop light and I looked over, in the car next to us a the woman in the passenger seat was talking and pointing at us, the guy driving looked over and his jaw literally dropped. You could read his lips. "What are those?" 
It was hilarious.


----------



## goatgirl16

SugarBush Farms said:


> We had two LaMancha goat kids riding in the front seat in my lap in our truck. We were at a stop light and I looked over, in the car next to us a the woman in the passenger seat was talking and pointing at us, the guy driving looked over and his jaw literally dropped. You could read his lips. "What are those?"
> It was hilarious.


Lol I love people's reaction our lamancha was 9 months old when he started riding with us but he was tiny people really started getting wip lash looking twice when he hit about $120lbs and had these big horns lol


----------



## milkmaid

When you are milking a goat, have ducks swarming around your feet trying to eat your shoelaces, and have another goat yanking at your shirt and hoofing your back for attention. Maybe I need a separate milk parlor?


----------



## Texaslass

milkmaid said:


> When you are milking a goat, have ducks swarming around your feet trying to eat your shoelaces, and have another goat yanking at your shirt and hoofing your back for attention. Maybe I need a separate milk parlor?


I think so!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when every time you ask someone if they want to try goats milk they make a funny face and pinch their nose, take a sip and say, 'Wow. Is this cows milk?' 'No.' 'It must be. Goats milk tastes all goaty.' And you roll your eyes and say whatever and walk away.


----------



## katie

that happens a lot except that most people just look at it like it's poison instead of pinching their nose. at least that's true for us.


----------



## milkmaid

When you're up late at night, walking from pen to pen and reassuring all your frightened animals that "It's just fireworks - they won't hurt you!"


----------



## Used2bmimi

oh yes Milkmaid! I have been there! 

...when your turkey baster gets repurposed as a drenching gun and your bathtub gets repurposed as a foul (fowl?) weather chick brooder.


----------



## jennnaragsdale

milkmaid said:


> When you're up late at night, walking from pen to pen and reassuring all your frightened animals that "It's just fireworks - they won't hurt you!"


My fog bolted in the house and hid under the bed

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## milkmaid

I was very surprised that my new dog didn't seem scared at all.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Used2bmimi said:


> ...when your turkey baster gets repurposed as a drenching gun


This.

Also, when you are incubating Pheasant eggs in your living room, and your husband is up reading his book and suddenly a bad egg explodes and nearly makes him wet himself. :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass

You know you live on a farm when you give the goats their supplements every day but forget to take your own.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you eat as slow as a snail and then once you get goats you eat as fast as possible so you can spend more time with them and make sure you don't miss their feeding times.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when you go out to eat but rush and say I have to feed the rest of the family (referring to the animals)


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm whenever you shut the door you close it quietly or otherwise the animals will hear it and want treats


----------



## goathiker

You know you live on a farm...when the raccoons are NOT cute fuzzy critters.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when people ask where you bought your barn and you say, 'Oh, we built it' and they get a bewildered face and almost faint (it is a small barn, it could fit 4 horses in minimum space without any room for storage)


----------



## still

MoKa-Farms said:


> You know you live on a farm whenever you shut the door you close it quietly or otherwise the animals will hear it and want treats


Have done that!!! Lol!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you have food in the refrigerator labeled for the animals


----------



## Goatzrule

When if one goat goes in the house all the other have to go in so it would be fair.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

when you have a section in the fridge for just animal stuff like vaccinations and treats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^Or when you go and buy ANOTHER fridge for vaccines, and milk


----------



## Angel

You know you live on a farm when you sit bolt upright in bed at 2:30 in the morning and wonder if your youngest daughter latched the gate. Then go check on said gate in your nightgown, robe, and slippers. And no she didn't.


----------



## teejae

You know you live on a farm when you also bolt upright in bed also very early in the morning being rudely awaking by ones husband because he hears a doe yelling in the last stages of kidding and asks you if you are going to check on the bloody goat!! teejae:whatgoat:


----------



## teejae

you know you live on a farm when you get a tissue out of your pocket and it comes out with a handful of chaff!! and You know you live on a farm when you go out to the shops with a piece of hay stuck in your hair and the shop person says you have something in your hair


----------



## teejae

oooohhh Ive got another one you know you live on a farm when you stop what you are doing to pick a prickle(spear grass seed) out of your undies because it had gone through the washing machine and just happened to find its way there!! hahahaha sorry  teejae


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: 
When I eventually fall asleep, I sleep like the dead! But I have sprung up from bed in the middle of a dead sleep because I somehow remembered in my subconcious that I forgot to wash the goat bottles, or I forgot to the lid back on the grain can, or I forgot to shut the water off, or forgot to latch the driveway gate, or I forgot to check on the freaking pie in the oven on a holiday! Somehow I always remember the pie, I have never burnt one yet :lol:

You know your KIDS live on a farm when they have fun butchering, pulling the tendons on chicken feet to make the feet flip each other off or pick things up with them, or want to save the hides and skulls from dead animals (I'm actually in the process of tanning a cow hide right now, along with saving the skull, my daughter like to drill tiny holes around the eye sockets and make dream catchers in the eyes, and she paints Native American things on the skulls)


----------



## TrinityRanch

goathiker said:


> You know you live on a farm...when the raccoons are NOT cute fuzzy critters.


I protest! Maybe they eat all of the cat food, but my Rocky and Miko are some cute, fuzzy, larger-than-dog *****!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha^^ my daughter caught one in a trap in my pasture a while back, it was meaner than all get out at first (as to be expected), but by the end of the week it was loving its pets and crawling in her lap for cookies! He was a pretty big guy too, about 30lbs or more.


----------



## milkmaid

You know you live on a farm when you can't look good in a formal dress because you have a farmer's tan - and it doesn't bother you because it's a mark of good honest hard work!


----------



## Mystica25

You know you live on a farm when bailing twine is equal to duct tape! It fixes, and holds everything (and you can make jewelry from it too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ I am a master at using bailing twine! I can even fix a hose with it 

Also, plastic milk jugs, cut a few holes in the upper 3/4 of them, fill with chicken feed or water and BOOM instant chicken feeders and water-ers.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when one of your animals gets a little scratch and you are ready to call the vet but when you get a scrape that runs all the way down your leg you say, 'I'll just put a band-aid on it'


----------



## Tapsmom

You know you live on a farm when your youngest daughter brings this in the house:









Although he doesn't seem too indignant lol


----------



## Texaslass

That is too cute!!!


----------



## goathiker

You know you live on a farm when your dresser is covered with a microscope and baggies of poop.


----------



## goathiker

You know you live on a small farm...When the neighbor girl spends hours a day poking cedar twigs and Elderberry leaves through the fence. 

It's actually really cute. All the goats go stampeding over to get "goodies" and she made up names for all of them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ That's cute! One of my neighbors daughter's (a neighbor I get along with) like my horses, so she brushes them and and feeds them treats because she lives up against my property, one day she thought she would groom their tails..... long story short she trimmed their tails, turned out uneven, kept trimming to try and get it even..... one of my mares ended up with a tail trimmed to her hocks, a bit above the hocks even...that was 4 years ago, it STILL hasn't grown back all the way. It has maybe grown 4 inches....
She looks so retarded with her short tail


----------



## goathiker

^^ Oh no! I rode old style Appys for the most part and mules later. Just having a tail was awesome. 

This poor little girl gets in trouble for being near the goats...She's a summer kid, visiting her dad. She's 7. I'm scheming on some plans.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

aww, that's sad. Every one of my kids grew up with animals (shocking I know ), when my son was just able to walk, he would go over to the pen of bottle babies and give them his bottle. It was so cute. My youngest daughter's first word was "goat" I though it would be the usual "mom" or dad" but she said goat.
My son on the other hand... first word out of his mouth was the S word...


----------



## goathiker

^^ That's boys for ya, I raised 2 of each. All my kids were raised with animals as well and they all learned to ride on my little BLM burro that I adopted when I was 14. He was wonderful patient animal. 
My grandson is wonderful. He comes in the house, hi granpa, hi nana, I go see the goats now? Bean lets him take rides bareback. He does love chasing my chickens a little too much though. Little bugger, he's 2 1/2. 

You know you live on a farm when your grandson loves to play on poop mountain...


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> aww, that's sad. Every one of my kids grew up with animals (shocking I know ), when my son was just able to walk, he would go over to the pen of bottle babies and give them his bottle. It was so cute. My youngest daughter's first word was "goat" I though it would be the usual "mom" or dad" but she said goat.
> My son on the other hand... first word out of his mouth was the S word...


:ROFL: HAHAHAHA!!!!! I never grew up with animals. all I was allowed was fish (HATE fish), then a cat..... my friend's son used to hold up just his middle finger the first few years of his life. lol

You know you live on a farm when you're on the side of the road cutting grass for your goats because one just gave birth and there was no hay to be found on the island and the baby needed somewhere cushy to be on.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when you can go into a feed store or TSC and could spend thousands of dollars if you had the money


----------



## .:Linz:.

... when your friends stop asking what that purple stuff on your hand is and start asking what happened.


----------



## Goatzrule

When your kid gets the purple on the wrong spot of your coat.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when people ask what it is like to not have to recycle cans and when you say, 'Goats don't eat cans' they roll their eyes and are like, 'Okay, whatever'.


----------



## Dani-1995

Goatzrule said:


> When your kid gets the purple on the wrong spot of your coat.


There's a right spot? I had my hands covered in blue kote once and had to get some gas. So I walk in to pay cash and the girl says "what's wrong with your hands" and would not take my money until I explained that the goat had a cut and then fought me.thus leaving me covered in blue kote.

When you walk into a.store with muddy hoof prints on your leg like its the norm.


----------



## Goatzrule

when you drive home from getting goats and you stop at a stop light and see the people next to notice the goat in your lap.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I'm with you, why didn't I know about this "right spot"? 

Oh, I walk into stores now days, if I have purple spray all over me, they ask "what happened this time?" If I smell like burn hair and horns, they ask "how many?" Same goes for tattoo ink. 
Everyone in my town knows me, but now days the people I know are moving away, yet all the new people know who I am. It's really awkward because I don't have the slightest clue who they are....
Just smile and nod...


----------



## Texaslass

You know you live on a farm...

When you get short tempered with your "darling goats" that you would normally never thinks of harming a hair on, and yell at them for being stupid because you've had a long day, and they're making everything difficult with the evening milking, and there's flies everywhere and it's a hundred degrees in the barn (and hotter when you're sitting next to a hot goat) And you're also just tired of squirting things down their throats and poking them with needles and trying to make them eat their minerals, which they don't like, etc, etc, etc,. The list goes on. 
That's basically my evening.  I usually don't mind too much, but sometimes it's just a bit tiresome. ​


----------



## .:Linz:.

^^ I think we've all been there. 

That Blue-Kote gets on everything, doesn't it? I found a spot on one of my skirts today. 

... when your favorite way to relax is tp just sit in the pasture with your animals awhile.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ I do that all the time, whenever I'm upset I hug my horsies 
Or goats...or dogs...or puppies...or piglets...or cows....or calves...or foals...or birds...or all of the above


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when someone asks, 'Did you see that episode of such and such show?' And you reply, 'We don't have cable.' and the expression on their face looks like they had just been slapped by an alien.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when you can tell the difference between the sounds of each animal and piece of equipment you own


----------



## SugarBush Farms

You know you live on a farm when you have learned exactly how to put diapers on baby goats and keep them on.(hint. It involves duct tape)

You walk into a store in farm boots, iodine on your shirt, face and hair, with your pants soaked from the knees down, and hay in your hair. After milking 50 goats.


----------



## Goatzrule

when you go into school and have iodine on your hands and people think your bleeding


----------



## teejae

you know you live on a farm when you accidently stick yourself with those Tattoo pliers and get a dot Tattoo on your thumb forever and have black or green fingernails


----------



## .:Linz:.

... when you're treating a goat for scours, so you wash her backside, go away for a few hours, come home after dark, see her backside hasn't gotten any messier since you washed it, walk around looking for her poo so you can see how much firmer it's gotten, and wait out there until you see her go!


----------



## TDG-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you consider the locale fair, your vacation


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When your out fixing the pasture fence for 4 hours, getting dizzy from the heat, crush your thumb in the bolt cutters (not the jaws of it, but where the handles close) withing the first hour, and can no longer move it at this time........ Still am not done fixing the fence


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when your most exciting and important event of the year is the fair or a show


----------



## Goatzrule

soooo true!!!!!!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you get in a bad situation and all you can think is- Who will feed the animals tonight?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when you have hay ALL over your house even in the fridge and freezer (no idea how it got there)


----------



## milkmaid

> You know you live on a farm when you get in a bad situation and all you can think is- Who will feed the animals tonight?


That's me all right!!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when on a clear summers night you can hear the beautiful sound of- QUACK QUACK QUACK QUACK QUACK and the occasional, BLEEAAH MAAA


----------



## enchantedgoats

mmiller said:


> You know you live on a farm when....
> 
> You use feed bags as trash bags in the house!!


 that's me!!


----------



## enchantedgoats

silveira_ranch said:


> -Your local Tractor Supply has you bring down your animals for the monthly petting zoo!


i thought we were the only ones, tsc calls at least once amonth, had to stop for show season


----------



## .:Linz:.

... when you have various scrapes and bumps and bruises but no idea where any of them came from.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you put on makeup and take care of the animals for the morning, by the time you are done the makeup is everywhere BUT your face. On the pitchfork, the goats, the rabbit, the door, your sleeve, etc etc.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or you just sweat if off and it runs all down your face!


----------



## Dani-1995

I hear you on the makeup. I just quit trying! I only wear makeup for special occasions.... like dinner out with the family, when the BF comes to town, certain 4H stuff ect. I'm even beggining to wonder if its worth it to wear makeup to goat shows. I sweat so much at them.... nerves and then of course NC weather


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Try waterproof makeup, any makeup you put on, make sure it's waterproof. It is worth it to look your best at shows. 
Also, maybe try a primer before you put makeup on, helps it stay.


----------



## Texaslass

I don't think anyone need to wear makeup to look nice.  why hide the real you? And personally, I think it's more trouble than its worth.

Now this is just a random thing I heard recently- a persons body can absorb up to five _pounds _of makeup in a year??!!! Considering all the chemicals that go into that stuff, that's a horrible thing to do to your body!
Not trying to start anything AT ALL; I'm just a fan of natural beauty.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ I agree. But on show days my face always gets red and blotchy, and I get dark circles. Plus my eyelashes are kinda light. So I use it on special occasions. 
But everyday is a huge pain in the butt since it takes me forever to do it, I'm blind a a freaking bat!


----------



## nchen7

gross on the makeup. it's just not worth it. so bad for you anyway. I only wear it like 3 times a year...

You know you live in a farm when you've given up on manis and pedis!


----------



## goat luver 101

You can't see your boots because they are totally wrapped in duck tape...what can I say, they are comfy even if they are only being held together by duck tape


----------



## NyGoatMom

when you never get to relax until after dark...........


----------



## Dani-1995

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Try waterproof makeup, any makeup you put on, make sure it's waterproof. It is worth it to look your best at shows.
> Also, maybe try a primer before you put makeup on, helps it stay.


That's a good idea. My sister is really into makeup so she will have to help me. I get red faced at shows too.... well anytime I'm I do.


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> ^^ I agree. But on show days my face always gets red and blotchy, and I get dark circles. Plus my eyelashes are kinda light. So I use it on special occasions.
> But everyday is a huge pain in the butt since it takes me forever to do it, I'm blind a a freaking bat!


:laugh: I don't know why, but that made me laugh!! Lol, sometimes I feel like I'm going blind cause we keep our house so dark!
And the dark circles and blotchy face is like, every day here (eggsagerating) lol, we're always tired. 
Um, wow I didn't know egsaerate was such a hard word to spell! My spell check doesn't even know what I mean! Somebody correct it, please!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Exaggerating!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: :slapfloor: 
Spelling fail! Lol, some of the simplest words are the hardest for me to spell, no worries, it happens, I know what you meant!

You know you live on a farm when you have the grand idea on how to keep your boots together when even duct tape fails! Wire them together!!! I have a pic on my phone, I'll get it later


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor:
> Spelling fail! Lol, some of the simplest words are the hardest for me to spell, no worries, it happens, I know what you meant!


I know, right? I usually can spell okay, but that one totally eluded me! I tried every combination except the one with "x"!  for some reason I couldn't think of what would make that sound other than "g"!! Lol, now I feel like a dumb blonde!


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL...don't feel bad, it happens to us all!


----------



## Texaslass

haha, wire to hold your boots together! Never done that one! 

You know you live on a farm when you get flea bites under your shirt while you're sleeping because you didn't know the dog (who only comes in for the night) had fleas, and somehow they got on your pajamas. Ew ick gross freak out.


----------



## Texaslass

NyGoatMom said:


> LOL...don't feel bad, it happens to us all!


 Don't worry, I wasn't - I actually was laughing at myself; it was so far off!! :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Fleas are bad this year...I can't stand 'em....treating the cat for tapes right now because of the darn fleas


----------



## kbluebkeman

when you are more worried about your barn being clean than your house


----------



## Axykatt

We're having a rough time with fleas, too! And I get allergic dermatitis all over when I get too many bites.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Without further a do, the boots  it's been almost 2 months and they are still holding up great, they are more waterproof now than they ever were, which is odd.....


----------



## goathiker

you know you live on a farm...when it's been 10 years since you had a meal without an animal hair in it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ in hear that! I had a cat that would Houdini itself into the kitchen cabinets. NO idea how it kept getting in the house with ALL the doors and windows shut, even the cabinets were shut, but as soon as you'd open the cabinet, didn't seem to matter which one, there she'd be sleeping in the dishes, or pots and pans. Drove me nuts! I gave the cat to my sister..


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you are shopping for farm supplies and the cashier says something like 'I think that is a little too small to do what it is supposed to do' and you say something like 'Oh, it's OK, I'm using it to milk a goat' and the get the 'OK........' face.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

When someone gets sick and you freak out hoping you don't get it because no one else feeds or takes care of your animals right


----------



## .:Linz:.

When you deworm a goat with a pretty heavy load and you didn't want to spend the day worrying about a blockage, so you pray to be able too see her poop before you have to leave for the day.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

When you go to the Amish market on any given Saturday morning and can't come home without a new animal. Lol

This is our newest addition Miss Maggie May♡♡♡


----------



## enchantedgoats

NDlover said:


> I don't think anyone need to wear makeup to look nice.  why hide the real you? And personally, I think it's more trouble than its worth.
> 
> Now this is just a random thing I heard recently- a persons body can absorb up to five _pounds _of makeup in a year??!!! Considering all the chemicals that go into that stuff, that's a horrible thing to do to your body!
> Not trying to start anything AT ALL; I'm just a fan of natural beauty.


 never put anything on your body that you would be unwilling to eat!!


----------



## enchantedgoats

you know you live on a farm when your 4 month old buckling scratches at the door to come in and sits in your lap while you use the computer. he probably spell checks my posts!! lol


----------



## BarrelRacer

You know you live on a farm when you walk outside and you hear baaa neigh oink etc. sounds


----------



## milkmaid

Wlsch, that puppy is adorable! What breed(s)?
You know you live on a farm when you have to change your clothes because you were accidentally sprayed by your buck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

When your at work (cashier at grocery store) and you are ringing up peaches... You look at it and think "that is a nice MSL" :ROFL: then try not to burst out laughing at yourself cause no one there would understand what the heck you were talking about if you had to tell them WHY you were laughing! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

milkmaid said:


> Wlsch, that puppy is adorable! What breed(s)?
> You know you live on a farm when you have to change your clothes because you were accidentally sprayed by your buck!


Thanks! She's a Bluetick/Beagle mix. Sweet as sugar to boot!


----------



## DDFN

You know you live on a farm when. . . hay string is a normal part of clothing accessories. Yup, needed a belt one day so it was quite normal to take a piece of hay string and tie a belt or use a curb strap to take up a few loops for that matter.


----------



## VincekFarm

You know you live on a farm when you've had livestock in your bed at least once. ( It was too cold in the barn for my baby!  ) Lol!









R.I.P.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My mother would kill me if I did that Natasha! Lol


----------



## goathiker

You know you live on a farm when...During the course of a shopping trip, you stop by the vets and then go to Les Schwab on your way out of town. Looking out the window a few minutes later, you find your Suburban blocked in by a police car. 
Walking out to find out what's going on, you quickly find out that you left all your preloaded Vitamin A&D shots on the passenger seat.
True story


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Lol!!! You know you live on a farm when you make a lot of trips to the store just for your animals and forget about yourself


----------



## peachpatch143

You know you live on a farm when your finger nails are never clean, your shoes smell like the barn, even your nice ones because you thought you could just run in quickly and stay clean ( yea right) and when you are at dinner an notice hay in your curls bc you got all dressed up to go out but forgot to toss some hay in for your horses, goats etc ( babies ) the animals always come first


----------



## enchantedgoats

DDFN said:


> You know you live on a farm when. . . hay string is a normal part of clothing accessories. Yup, needed a belt one day so it was quite normal to take a piece of hay string and tie a belt or use a curb strap to take up a few loops for that matter.


hech our school sends the kids home with a baling twine belt!!


----------



## Texaslass

peachpatch143 said:


> You know you live on a farm when your finger nails are never clean, your shoes smell like the barn, even your nice ones because you thought you could just run in quickly and stay clean ( yea right) and when you are at dinner an notice hay in your curls bc you got all dressed up to go out but forgot to toss some hay in for your horses, goats etc ( babies ) the animals always come first


Totally!! I've been wanting to do this one, just hadn't gotten around to it.  but, yeah, happens ALL the time!


----------



## Angel

You know you live on a farm when there is a range fire and its headed right for your place and instead of getting photos and important papers, you call family and have them haul as many of your goaties out as she can. Luckily the wind changed direction in the nick of time.


----------



## happybleats

you know you live on a farm when.....discussing the birds and bees is not necessary


----------



## Kirsten

.:Linz:. said:


> ... when you have various scrapes and bumps and bruises but no idea where any of them came from.


Ha! Boy do I know that feeling. My poor husband gets some really funny looks sometimes........ When he asks me where they came from my answer is usually something like; I remember saying that's gonna leave a mark, but I can't remember what happened.


----------



## horsesgoatsforlife

When you have horrible Allergies and still play with with the animals all day


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you have a cold and the best cure is picnicing with goats


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

You know you live on a farm when you are out with your goats for an hour, in their pen, with a cup, following them around trying to catch pee for preg. tests.

I can't believe that is what my morning consisted of. OH, and then my full blown city neighbor sees my puring bleach and goat pee out in the grass. *sigh*


----------



## SugarBush Farms

goathiker said:


> You know you live on a farm when...During the course of a shopping trip, you stop by the vets and then go to Les Schwab on your way out of town. Looking out the window a few minutes later, you find your Suburban blocked in by a police car.
> Walking out to find out what's going on, you quickly find out that you left all your preloaded Vitamin A&D shots on the passenger seat.
> True story


We accidentally did this with Ammonium Chloride(so this big bag full of white powder) and preloaded BoSe shots.


----------



## Kirsten

Bwahahaha! I would laugh so hard after that was all over! Although I'm not sure of the feeling while it was happening though. How did the police react?


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you spend your day watching your goats poo so you can find out which one has loose poops.


----------



## goathiker

Kirsten said:


> Bwahahaha! I would laugh so hard after that was all over! Although I'm not sure of the feeling while it was happening though. How did the police react?


 Let's just say, you don't do it again. McMinnville Police are a wee bit uptight...

You know you live on a farm when everytime you open the refrigerator, up to 5 dogs come running and 3 Guinea Pigs start squealing.


----------



## Texaslass

You know you live on a farm when you go on vacation and accidentally leave fecals samples in the bottom drawer of the frig because you didn't have time to take them before you left, and you wonder what your friends will think of you if they find it. (Thankfully they didn't- or at least they didn't say!)


----------



## goatgirl16

VincekFarm said:


> You know you live on a farm when you've had livestock in your bed at least once. ( It was too cold in the barn for my baby!  ) Lol!
> 
> R.I.P.


My husband always said I would nvr have a goat in the bed when my ND had her babies prematurely guess what yup to keep the little girls body temp up at night she slept in our bed on my hubby's chest lmao!!!!


----------



## goatgirl16

goathiker said:


> You know you live on a farm when...During the course of a shopping trip, you stop by the vets and then go to Les Schwab on your way out of town. Looking out the window a few minutes later, you find your Suburban blocked in by a police car.
> Walking out to find out what's going on, you quickly find out that you left all your preloaded Vitamin A&D shots on the passenger seat.
> True story


Omg!!!! I have had syringes in my car and someone told me I shouldn't be carrying them around because of that! I nvr thought about it lol


----------



## goatgirl16

happybleats said:


> you know you live on a farm when.....discussing the birds and bees is not necessary


Lmao!!!!!! Love this one!


----------



## goatgirl16

Kirsten said:


> Ha! Boy do I know that feeling. My poor husband gets some really funny looks sometimes........ When he asks me where they came from my answer is usually something like; I remember saying that's gonna leave a mark, but I can't remember what happened.


I just had this discussion with the neighbors! I have several bruises on my arms and legs they said if they didn't know better they would think I was being beat up lmao! Then told my husband I am taking pictures for black mail just incase he gets any ideas of ever leaving me he didn't think I was funny lmao!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> You know you live on a farm when...During the course of a shopping trip, you stop by the vets and then go to Les Schwab on your way out of town. Looking out the window a few minutes later, you find your Suburban blocked in by a police car.
> Walking out to find out what's going on, you quickly find out that you left all your preloaded Vitamin A&D shots on the passenger seat.
> True story





SugarBush Farms said:


> We accidentally did this with Ammonium Chloride(so this big bag full of white powder) and preloaded BoSe shots.


Oh my gosh! :ROFL: :slapfloor:
I would have died! Though in Nevada County, you'd be arrested on the spot, THEN let out once they tested everything.
Goodness gracious, I am super cautious, when carrying packaged puppy vaccines in individual cases, with me in the car.


----------



## Dani-1995

You know you live on a farm when only getting peed on once counts as a good day.... gotta love those wethers


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When the only worth while part of the county fair is to see the animals  (which I'm kicking myself for not showing this year, totally would have kicked butt with my goats and cows!!! Next year is mine though!)


----------



## .:Linz:.

goatgirl16 said:


> I just had this discussion with the neighbors! I have several bruises on my arms and legs they said if they didn't know better they would think I was being beat up lmao! Then told my husband I am taking pictures for black mail just incase he gets any ideas of ever leaving me he didn't think I was funny lmao!!!


I recently got a nice bruise on my chin after getting banged by my buckling (I was bending over and he raised his head and connected with my chin - ouch!) ... I was hoping no strangers noticed it and asked what happened - my family and friends know me well enough to believe me when I say "the goats" but some well-meaning stranger might not, lol!

... when you do a "pee check" on the boys every day or two, just to make sure no one's suffering from UC.


----------



## peachpatch143

You know you live on a farm when bruises just simply become a new style!!


----------



## Sweet-little-baby-daisy

You know you live on a farm when... You let your goats tackle and hug you each morning


----------



## Dani-1995

peachpatch143 said:


> You know you live on a farm when bruises just simply become a new style!!


So true! My legs are nothing but bruises.

You know you live on a farm when... you get mad when someone calls your goats ugly.


----------



## Gary_and_Ash

When your goats baa loud for food


----------



## Smallfarmer

You know you live on a farm when you spend what is supposed to be date nights with your goats instead.


----------



## Sweet-little-baby-daisy

Smallfarmer said:


> You know you live on a farm when you spend what is supposed to be date nights with your goats instead.


Yes all the time XD


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when you get offended when people think the animals smell


----------



## Dani-1995

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> You know you live on a farm when you get offended when people think the animals smell


Guilty. I'm always upset when people say they smell.. I'm all "not as bad as you do". And to think they get mad at me?


----------



## Texaslass

Me too! ^^


----------



## TrinityRanch

Lol, this is the wildest thread!!

You know you live on a farm when you can't get through a family meal without bringing up prolapses or how to treat urinary calculi. I think they think I am a lunatic, but I want them to be prepared...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ :ROFL: I can't get through a meal when I have to sit at the table with my family! 
Not that I don't like them, just hate sitting at the table, ESPECIALLY when your sitting across from somebody who looks up at you with every bite they take!!! Ahh, I hate it! And there's never anything to say, so its that awkward silence ....
I have to be sitting on the couch watching cartoons while I eat, or if the couch is utilized, I stand in a corner out of the way while I eat, or I just walk around out side while I eat


----------



## NyGoatMom

when you have your bruises pointed out by someone else and can't tell for sure when/how you got it


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when you can work all day doing preg checks on 700+ cattle then eat like it's just a normal day (extra points when you are talking about it while you are eating)


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you can't help laughing (usually on the inside) when something as simple as a goat nursing grosses people out.


----------



## NubianFan

You know you live on a farm when you feed animals in your nightgown and flip flops


----------



## Texaslass

Done that!! Lol You know you lie on a farm when you hurry to get done with your work for the day so that you can go do barn chores and be with your goats.


----------



## NubianFan

You know you live on a farm when your co workers ask HOW many animals do you have?


----------



## NyGoatMom

when you tell your friend who is pregnant with her fourth son that her husband "throws" males


----------



## NubianFan

When the people at tractor supply says "oh, boy here she comes again"


----------



## NyGoatMom

when you spend all your down time on TGS learning more about goats


----------



## georgiagirl98

...when you HATE clothes shopping but LOVE animal shopping or feed shopping lol


----------



## NubianFan

When you have more bags of feed in your barn than lipsticks in make up drawer


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol... :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

when you have more collars and leashes than necklaces and belts


----------



## NubianFan

Its true! I own three lipsticks. I have right now at this very moment 9 different TYPES of feed in my barn that is just the different TYPES... there are more than one bag of some types....

You know you live on a farm when you call home at lunch hour to see how the animals are doing.


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL...I have one lipstick, and it's almost gone...guess it's time to get a new one 

when anytime you hear the word kid...you think of four legged ones...


----------



## NubianFan

You go outside in the mornings and are mobbed by 47 cute animals faces saying "I'm hungry Ma!"


----------



## happybleats

You know you live on a farm when : your skilled at raking up goat berries with out raking in the dirt!!..Yep Im good..kids say Im amazing even lol..Got to love farm talent...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

LOL great, wonderful skill, right? 

Well... you know you live on a farm when you run out and tell your gas guy (awkward name right? lol) how much the goats that are for sale are.


----------



## StaceyC

You know you live in a farm when straw in your bra and/or underwear is a regular occurrence.


----------



## happybleats

> You know you live in a farm when straw in your bra and/or underwear is a regular occurrence.


I know right? can make a bale of what we have to dig out lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

StaceyC said:


> You know you live in a farm when straw in your bra and/or underwear is a regular occurrence.


I already posted this one on here before. LOL


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you spend a whole week thinking about all the things a cart goat could pull or cart around... I would love a sled ride pulled by a goat or two!


----------



## NubianFan

"wiggle eyebrows" you know you live on a farm when you know what a cart goat is...


----------



## NyGoatMom

when your feed store list is longer than your grocery list


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ When you don't have money to go to the grocery store after you've been to the feed store! Story of my life...


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^yep


----------



## NubianFan

When you have more pedicure products for your horses, and goats, and ferrets than you do for yourself.


----------



## happybleats

When you spend more time/money updating the goats pen their your own house!!!


----------



## StaceyC

NubianFan said:


> When you have more pedicure products for your horses, and goats, and ferrets than you do for yourself.


Haha, yes!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you go to school and while changing into gym shoes, dump bits if grain, hay and straw all over the hallway!


----------



## aceofspades

When you fall asleep on the front porch listening to crickets.


----------



## NubianFan

Or cicadas or frogs


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you can fall asleep lying in the goat pen with your goats


----------



## littlegoatgirl

MoKa-Farms said:


> You know you live on a farm when someone asks, 'Did you see that episode of such and such show?' And you reply, 'We don't have cable.' and the expression on their face looks like they had just been slapped by an alien.


YES!!! Antenna all the way baby!!! I don't have TIME to watch TV! Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You know you live on a farm when you come to school and people start laughing, and when you ask why, they inform you that you have hoof prints all over your back!


----------



## MsScamp

NubianFan said:


> You know you live on a farm when you feed animals in your nightgown and flip flops


Guilty! It does get a little interesting when outside people have the bad manners to show up while I'm out there in my night shirt, though.


----------



## Emzi00

When you've had a special little pen set up in the basement for the bottle babies


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When you clean out the attic and find a bunch of old show ribbons, pictures and papers to the animals you used to have, and when you find a picture of you holding a baby goat up to a lactating mare so it can nurse


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you have had at least 100 cats in your lifetime because they're barn cats and its just a cycle... Some have kittens, then some other ones die... Right now we have 10 cats!!!! (We learn to not get TOO attached... Although its hard )


----------



## NubianFan

You know you live on a farm when you buy a horse so your favorite horse can have a "pet".


----------



## happybleats

When you have more pix of your animals than your kids


----------



## NubianFan

When you "worm" yourself ( I don't do this but knew a guy who did, he took small amounts of ivermectin because he was around so many animals and his doctor knew he did it) Also my former farrier took bute. Any of you horse people will know what bute is.


----------



## happybleats

When you are ok if hubby swats your kid for misbehaving but he better not touch your goats lol....


----------



## Dani-1995

When you've accidently given yourself an LA200, penicillin and CD/T shot... the la 200 burned, penicillin left a lump and CD/T abscessed... all three were in the same hand too just different times. And this is why I use the fitting stand for shots instead of my dad holding the goats for me.


----------



## Moocowman123

You know you live on a farm when you don't hear animal noises, and it seems too quiet.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You know you live on a farm when you have more collars, leashes, halters, and packs, than you do jewelry of any kind.

You ALSO know you live on a farm when it's an all day job (if not longer) to mow your lawn!


----------



## Texaslass

You know you live on a farm when you go to sleep (or are kept awake by) thoughts of how to treat/care/improve your animals lives.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> You know you live on a farm when you go to sleep (or are kept awake by) thoughts of how to treat/care/improve your animals lives.


Yes, yes, yes! Always do this!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You know you live on a farm when you fall asleep and dream about goats or winning a show, and wake up depressed because your dream is over! :'(


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dani-1995 said:


> When you've accidently given yourself an LA200, penicillin and CD/T shot... the la 200 burned, penicillin left a lump and CD/T abscessed... all three were in the same hand too just different times. And this is why I use the fitting stand for shots instead of my dad holding the goats for me.


:ROFL: I have done something like that once! I've been vaccinated for 2 types of Lepto, 3 types of canine hepatitis,2 types of kennel cough, parvo, distemper, and canine influenza!
I should be good to go! (I accidentally stuck myself with a puppy vaccine)


----------



## SugarBush Farms

Dani-1995 said:


> When you've accidently given yourself an LA200, penicillin and CD/T shot... the la 200 burned, penicillin left a lump and CD/T abscessed... all three were in the same hand too just different times. And this is why I use the fitting stand for shots instead of my dad holding the goats for me.


Oooooowwwwwwwww. Ouch ouch ouch. Just thinking about accidentally doing that makes me hurt.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You know you live on a farm when you wake up at 5 so you can milk the does and feed the bottle babies before school


----------



## Dani-1995

You know you live on a farm when your mom says she's stressed out and your dad hollers "Don't start scouring... leat till we get home"


----------



## GTAllen

Dani-1995 said:


> You know you live on a farm when your mom says she's stressed out and your dad hollers "Don't start scouring... leat till we get home"


Omg too funny!


----------



## milkmaid

You know you live on a farm when you can rake, pull weeds, clean pens, and cut hay all day and hardly be tired...but the minute someone suggests mopping the floor, you go slump.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you are proud of yourself because you slept over at a friends house and slept in until 7:30.


----------



## ciwheeles

MoKa-Farms said:


> You know you live on a farm when you are proud of yourself because you slept over at a friends house and slept in until 7:30.


LOL! I get up at 6 at my friends houses and they look at me like I'm crazy..


----------



## milkmaid

You know you live on a farm when this is a common occurrence: You interrupt yourself in the middle of a sentence to say, "Oh no! It's raining!" and rush outside to cover or save something that shouldn't get wet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ I do that all the time! I'm never prepared for the rain!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you begin to tear up at the sight of good hay gone moldy


----------



## littlegoatgirl

MoKa-Farms said:


> You know you live on a farm when you are proud of yourself because you slept over at a friends house and slept in until 7:30.


Yes, this is SO me!!! And they all think I'm crazy! Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You know you live on a farm when you say "I hope the kids are okay" (referring to goats) at school and everyone looks at you like your crazy!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you point out all the falses about the animals and plants in movies like Charlotte's Web.


----------



## Texaslass

MoKa-Farms said:


> You know you live on a farm when you point out all the falses about the animals and plants in movies like Charlotte's Web.


Lol, and in kids' books too!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

MoKa-Farms said:


> You know you live on a farm when you point out all the falses about the animals and plants in movies like Charlotte's Web.


All the time!!!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Byccombe said:


> Lol, and in kids' books too!


 OMG, I do that ALL the time! My sister says I'm crazy, lol


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you have devoted your life to finding the perfect goat cart.


----------



## Smallfarmer

MoKa-Farms said:


> You know you live on a farm when you have devoted your life to finding the perfect goat cart.


Check out flea markets. I just saw one today that looked like a mini version of those old time horse carriages. It was too big for my pygmys.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Thanks for the tip, smallfarmer!
You know you live on a farm when you start calling the people doctor the vet.


----------



## Mrndly

when you get to work and find there is hay in your bra


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Mrndly said:


> when you get to work and find there is hay in your bra


3rd time... lol obviously it is a common factor.


----------



## Smallfarmer

You know you live on a farm when you see good grazing fields in people's yards or at work.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You you live on a farm when you talk about your animals like everyone knows what your saying, when really to them it's like you're speaking another language!


----------



## goathiker

You know you live on a farm when you can tell that the weather's about to change by the smell of your buck.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when going to the vet is a family outing.


----------



## nchen7

you know you live on a farm when you've slept in to 8am, and the first thought that pops into your mind when you get up is "the goats must be SO MAD at me right now"


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

You know you live on a farm when the animals eat WAY before you do.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You know you live in a farm when you care more about your animals getting food than you do about getting food for yourself


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you go to Girl Scouts or dance class or something, at least 1 person is like "Ew, what's that smell?' and all your friends look at you.


----------



## NubianFan

You know you live on a farm when you have more than one pair of barn shoes...


----------



## Texaslass

You know you live on a farm when you have nothing BUT barn shoes!


----------



## NubianFan

You know you live on a farm when you have splinters from the cedar fence posts in your hands and briar scratches on your legs


----------



## goathiker

You know you live on a farm when you can say "my Come-a-Along hates me" and it's a 100% true and proven fact...


----------



## Dani-1995

Byccombe said:


> You know you live on a farm when you have nothing BUT barn shoes!


Hehehe exactly what I was thinking. My only non barn shoes are my new show boots


----------



## NubianFan

Dani-1995 said:


> Hehehe exactly what I was thinking. My only non barn shoes are my new show boots


 When I was a teenager this was true, but now I have a job where I have to "dress professionally" That said I fed the animals in my work sandals yesterday evening...

When you have holes in your jeans from climbing through barb wire fences.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You know you live on a farm when you talk about an animal you want, and your friends say "Yeah... I want a cat."


----------



## aceofspades

When it makes you mad that some one refers to you're goats as a sheep!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

aceofspades said:


> When it makes you mad that some one refers to you're goats as a sheep!!


And you correct them and they say "whatever"


----------



## Texaslass

You know you live on a farm when you will take care of your animals (shots, dosing, bringing hay to them, scrubbing troughs, etc.) no matter how tired you are, but if someone says to do the dishes or plant something in the garden, you suddenly feel you can't stand another minute, and you just want to go to bed.


----------



## happybleats

You know you live on a farm when you can stick your hand up a goat, clean out stalls of poop, fish out a cud, take a goats temp..but if your kid throws up you're right behind him and Hubby has to clean up after both of you LOL


----------



## Texaslass

That's me! :ROFL:


----------



## happybleats

LOL..I cant do (human) poop either :lol:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

You know you live on a farm when you will catch a goats pee for a pregnancy test but don't DARE to do it for yourself... LOL!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

You know you live on a farm when you care more about shaving your goats then you do shaving your legs... 

LOL


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You know you love on a farm when at the slightest sneeze you start keeping a watchful ye in your goat, but when you have a fever of 102 and your nose is producing junk like no tomorrow, you insist that "I'm fine!"


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you insist on making sweaters and other misc objects for the goats and rabbit. (The ducks get NOTHING!!! They'll just crap all over it anyways....)


----------



## backyardFarming

You know you live on a farm when you wake up a little late and find your self wearing your pajamas to do morning barn chores!


----------



## Dani-1995

When your wholw family spends 3 hours with a bloated doe and in this time your drenching with baking soda and oil, massaging, walking and doing it all again. Then when that doesn't work tubing her to relieve the blockage causing the bloat. We had a long day yesterday


----------



## GoatieGranny

You know you live on a farm when your closet is divided between barn clothes, house clothes and church clothes.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

GoatieGranny said:


> You know you live on a farm when your closet is divided between barn clothes, house clothes and church clothes.


Gosh yes!!! I have my home/school clothes in my drawers, church clothes in the closet, and barn clothes in both! Each drawer/my closet is divided


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you walk into the living room with a stained shirt and your mom asks "Don't you have any nice clothes you could wear?" and you're like "These are the cleanest clothes I have!"


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

When you come home from working at a large animal vet with perfectly clean scrubs but you go to the barn to accessorize with little hoofprints


----------



## MoKa-Farms

lol, thats my favorite accessory, I wear it all the time!
You know you live on a farm when Saturdays are extra barn chore days, Sundays are bleach days, and Mondays are clean the house in the morning days. (Crap, tomorrow is Monday! Arrgh........)


----------



## goatygirl

You know you live on a farm when you have more animals then you have ipod or computers.
and when the power goes out your more worried about getting your goats water than your self.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatygirl said:


> You know you live on a farm when you have more animals then you have ipod or computers.
> and when the power goes out your more worried about getting your goats water than your self.


OMGosh so true about the water thing, and you know u live on a farm when your water goes out with the power because you have well water...

You also know you live on a farm when city water is disgusting


----------



## ciwheeles

I second the water/power statement! 

You also know you live on a farm when as soon as you lose power you have to think about chicks in the brooder!

It seems like every time I have little girls in mine it's only a matter of time till we lose power. Lol


----------



## goatygirl

You know you live on a farm when you first kiss was with a goat.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatygirl said:


> You know you live on a farm when you first kiss was with a goat.


Yep!


----------



## goatygirl

LOL Goat kisses are the best kisses.


----------



## Axykatt

You know you live on a farm when the answer to the question, "What's that smell?", is always, "Me."


----------



## goatygirl

You know you live on a farm when you spend more time with your animals than your freinds.


----------



## aceofspades

When you can't eat dinner outside with ought being disturbed.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

When you have a rooster who stalks you and sits on your front porch staring in your screen door waiting for you to bring him some treats. And if you don't bring them in a timely manner, he will crow, loudly.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

When you look out your kitchen window and see this









waiting for you.


----------



## goatygirl

When your teacher already knows what your project is going to be about before you even start.Goats always!!!!:lovey:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ that or horses are what I always wrote about lol!


----------



## Goat Lover 98

When you turn on a cartoon for the kids and a rooster comes to the window to watch.


----------



## Goat Lover 98

When someone comments on your firm handshake and your response is "I milk goats".


----------



## Goat Lover 98

When your grandmother asks for you Christmas wish list and it looks something like this:

Aluminum milking stand
Semen tank
10 straws of semen from "SGCH So-And-So_"
_A.I. Kit
10 kid bucket nurser
Preg-Tone
Livestock scale
Horse trailer

(That is my wishlist, in case anyone's feeling particularly generous this year.)


----------



## Goat Lover 98

When it drives you insane when people refer to does as "nannies" and bucks as "billies".


----------



## Texaslass

Totally!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you about die and launch into an argument how they're completely different when people say that goats and sheep are the same thing.


----------



## aceofspades

You're car breaks down outside town. And news of it gets to town before you do.


----------



## nchen7

littlegoatgirl said:


> When you about die and launch into an argument how they're completely different when people say that goats and sheep are the same thing.


I almost did that the other day. I had some girls (women really) over for sunday brunch, and one of the husbands came to pick her up, and he brought their 2 yr old child. the daughter and dad saw the goats and said "sheep", to which my response was "no...that's a GOAT". I got the "same thing" response from the parents, so I said "nope....not the same. those are GOATS". lol.


----------



## Goat Lover 98

When you'd rather be at Tractor Supply buying fencing material than at the mall buying clothes.


----------



## CAjerseychick

You know you live on a farm when you arrive at your daughters school, and your daughter says, Mommy you have hay in your Hair!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you a petting zoo goat and instantly start critiquing its conformation, and begin to miss your goats.


----------



## MishaO

You know you live on a farm when, you say you slept in till 7


----------



## mjs500doo

littlegoatgirl said:


> When you a petting zoo goat and instantly start critiquing its conformation, and begin to miss your goats.


Totally me! Or try to guess the mixed breeds!


----------



## mjs500doo

Goat Lover 98 said:


> When someone comments on your firm handshake and your response is "I milk goats".


True story!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

You know you live on a farm when you have to leave your son's Cub Scout day camp (where you are a walking leader) early because you have a three week old bottle baby who is off her food, and the breeder is coming by to take a look at her (Ruby, it turns out, had pneumonia, and they had the meds to treat her).


----------



## Cactus_Acres

You know you live on a farm when your research paper in high school is written about training horses, and you are primarily sourcing John Lyons.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

You know you live on a farm when your 16th birthday present is a grooming kit for your animals, and you are actually excited (considering asking the hubby for a buck for Xmas/my birthday, which are two weeks apart).


----------



## Cactus_Acres

You know you live on a farm when right before dark, as a blizzard is starting to make roads impassable, and your power went out, you decide to drive to your parents' house five miles away, because they still have power. That way, your young baby chicks can still be under a warm brooder lamp. Never mind the children.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

You know you live on a farm when you check the mail more frequently when you are expecting your goats' registration papers than you would at Christmas. They should be here any day now...sigh....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When your daughters first word was "goat"


----------



## Scottyhorse

When you wake up, take a shower, go do the chores, come in, and you need another shower!! And it's not even 9 AM!


----------



## tenfairytoes

Hahahahah


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When your goats wake you up in the morning, if you want them to or not


----------



## Texaslass

When your day off from regular stuff is catch up on goat chores day.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

When there is no such thing as weekends and days off.


----------



## wildegoats0426

When all you have time for is school, work, and goats. Then repeat


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When Christmas and birthday money goes towards new goats, collars, leashes, breeding fees, medicine, feed and water trays/buckets, hay, grain, shearers, hoof trimmers, and other goat related things.

When you decorate the inside of the barn, where the goats and goat stuff is, with Christmas lights during the holidays, and don't take them down until it starts getting light in the mornings, as they are your only source of light in those dark mornings. (Anyone else put up Christmas lights in the barn?)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When you raise calves on your porch and you keep the door open so they can see into the house through the screen, just so they dont feel as lonely 

And christmas lights are my outside lights as well, lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha 

When you have kept numerous kinds of animals in your basement, yet your cats are all barn cats and never come inside.


----------



## GoatieGranny

...when you've been laid up for 6 weeks, (and counting), and you look outside with longing to get back to work.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

When your grandpa says "I have a granddaughter that dresses like a cowgirl, smells like a goat, and has chicken poop on her feet"


----------



## milkmaid

When you limp out on crutches to milk the goats in the morning, because you sprained your ankle yesterday chasing them away from the fruit trees. :crazy:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh man, sorry about your ankle! 

When you've had a bucket full of baby pigs in the kitchen before because they were just born and it was freezing temps out side


----------



## Scottyhorse

When you're excited about cleaning out the goat pens because it means you get to spend more time with your goats!


----------



## milkmaid

> Oh man, sorry about your ankle!


Thanks! I have a comfrey poultice on right now. I'm sure it will be better in a few days. 
Now I want to see a picture of the piglets.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

You know you live on a farm when you correctly diagnosed your baby chickens as having coccidiosis using a "commercial" farm manual from the 1940s, since your parents didn't have Internet access in their home. Thank goodness treatment for that had come a long ways in 55 or so years.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I dont have any pictures of them in the bucket, but I do have these


----------



## Scottyhorse

Can I have one? Lol.


----------



## nchen7

omg. those piglets are the cutest things I've seen today!!!!! 

you know you live on a farm (and have goats) when you're on TGS all day.....


----------



## milkmaid

Oh, those piggies are so CUUUUUUUUTE!


----------



## Texaslass

Okay, I don't like pigs, but those babies are adorable!! But I want to see them in a bucket!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha... yep we put Christmas lights up in the goat barn!! Keeps it cheerful and helps brighten things up on those long nights waiting for kids to arrive!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

littlegoatgirl said:


> When you a petting zoo goat and instantly start critiquing its conformation, and begin to miss your goats.


:lol: Guilty!!!! :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You know you live on a farm when you go on a short vacation and stay at family's house... and get up in the morning ready to go feed the animals. Then you remember you are not at your house and sit there stressed wondering what to do with yourself.. as nobody else is awake. You keep nervously glancing at your watch hoping the person at home who is feeding your animals is doing everything right and in order... and on time. Cause the goats get upset if you don't feed them on time... 

:lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

You know you live on a farm when you figure out tactics for how to distract the bucks while you bring the wheelbarrow into their pen without letting them escape!


----------



## Texaslass

Doe's pen, too! ^^ 
They're always lookin' for a way to escape.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I dont have any pictures of them in the bucket, but I do have these


Awhhhhhh Lacie!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Crossroads Boers said:


> Haha... yep we put Christmas lights up in the goat barn!! Keeps it cheerful and helps brighten things up on those long nights waiting for kids to arrive!


Agreed!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Crossroads Boers said:


> You know you live on a farm when you go on a short vacation and stay at family's house... and get up in the morning ready to go feed the animals. Then you remember you are not at your house and sit there stressed wondering what to do with yourself.. as nobody else is awake. You keep nervously glancing at your watch hoping the person at home who is feeding your animals is doing everything right and in order... and on time. Cause the goats get upset if you don't feed them on time...
> 
> :lol:


Yes, I do this!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you come up with a two-door system to keep your goats from getting out and running through the whole barn


----------



## Scottyhorse

littlegoatgirl said:


> When you come up with a two-door system to keep your goats from getting out and running through the whole barn


I was just thinking about doing this also, this afternoon.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Scottyhorse said:


> I was just thinking about doing this also, this afternoon.


Haha! It's a great plan- see we have the goat section, then there's also a little section that we keep the food and stanchion, and other goat related items  this is fenced in next to the pen, so we simply reinforced the sad door! Now if they get out, at least they don't run through the whole barn, into the backyard, or across the street (did this to my sister once! I was FREAKING OUT, because I was 4 hours away!!!!)


----------



## Pacamamma

littlegoatgirl said:


> When you come up with a two-door system to keep your goats from getting out and running through the whole barn


So true! We have a three gate system and our Houdini still gets out on occasion







. 
You know you live on a farm when... your go to articles of clothing are your Carhartt pants







.


----------



## goatygirl

You know you live on a farm when you know more country music then everyone in your whole grade.


----------



## alpine_fan

You know you live on a farm when you go to class and have to sit by yourself because the billy had to rub on your good pants...


----------



## goatygirl

alpine_fan said:


> You know you live on a farm when you go to class and have to sit by yourself because the billy had to rub on your good pants...


What is a billy?
Do you meen buck?


----------



## Cactus_Acres

You know you live on a farm when you made a trip into town to get a tarp to cover the backseat of your car, because your husband is out elk hunting with the truck, and your doe decides to play the five day heat game. You aren't sure if she took last week, so you are playing it safe. You also don't want your human kids smelling like goat urine if they ride in the back seat of the car, and so you go get the tarp in case she urinates (your tarp is ALSO out with the hunting spouse). 

When you get to the store, their employee you first ask is obviously not a farm girl. She works in the paint section and doesn't know what a drop cloth is (I helped my dad build their house as a teen, I know my stuff, just not where they keep it in menards), or where to find their tarps. 

Just for giggles, I told them I needed something waterproof or water resistant so I could put a goat in the back of my car.


----------



## alpine_fan

goatygirl said:


> What is a billy? Do you meen buck?


Yes...we call him a billy and a buck...but usually billy

You know you live on a farm when the flowers you don't care about are left alone while your favorites are gobbled up instantly the first chance the animals get.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatygirl said:


> You know you live on a farm when you know more country music then everyone in your whole grade.


And when everyone is singing some pop song, and you stare blankly at them and start singing a country song.

When flipping through radio channels on a field trip, you get to a country station and everyone groans, meanwhile you start singing at the top of your lungs.


----------



## aceofspades

When you can't decide if you want to use you're saving for a down payment on a truck or a goat


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Oh that's a tough one.

You know you live on a farm when you use your grandmas compact car to move chickens and goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

When "You have hay in your hair" is something you hear daily.


----------



## aceofspades

ten-acre-farms said:


> Oh that's a tough one.
> 
> You know you live on a farm when you use your grandmas compact car to move chickens and goats.


Sounds like you need the truck lol


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Crossroads Boers said:


> You know you live on a farm when you go on a short vacation and stay at family's house... and get up in the morning ready to go feed the animals. Then you remember you are not at your house and sit there stressed wondering what to do with yourself.. as nobody else is awake. You keep nervously glancing at your watch hoping the person at home who is feeding your animals is doing everything right and in order... and on time. Cause the goats get upset if you don't feed them on time...
> 
> :lol:


You know you live on a farm when you never go on Vacations!


----------



## Pacamamma

> You know you live on a farm when... your go to articles of clothing are your Carhartt pants .


You know you live on a farm when those same pants can stand up on their own after a long days work!


----------



## Pacamamma

You know you live on a farm when you ask if all of the "goat people" have been fed.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Goat Lover 98 said:


> When you'd rather be at Tractor Supply buying fencing material than at the mall buying clothes.


All the time!! My dad doesnt get it.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Mine does! He loves when I ask to go to TSC!


----------



## georgiagirl98

Haha glad im not the only girl that would rather shop at TSC any day.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Me too! I could shop at TSC for hours in end, I get sick of clothes shopping in 15 minutes!


----------



## georgiagirl98

When you have a goat spot account but have never been on Facebook or anything like that haha. I might be a little weird.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

georgiagirl98 said:


> When you have a goat spot account but have never been on Facebook or anything like that haha. I might be a little weird.


Oh it's okay, I'm 13 and don't have a Facebook, twitter, vine, Instagram, tumblr, or anything else. I don't even have a phone! Yet I'm OBSESSED with TGS. It's my social network!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh it's okay, I'm 13 and don't have a Facebook, twitter, vine, Instagram, tumblr, or anything else. I don't even have a phone! Yet I'm OBSESSED with TGS. It's my social network!


 Im 13( as of sept. 24!) and i have a facebook instagram and of course TGS!! Two of the three my friends bugged me into doing!


----------



## Dani-1995

Oh man I got yall beat... facebook, twitter, instagram, tumblr, vine and youtube. But I actually use facebook and tgs lol


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Dani-1995 said:


> Oh man I got yall beat... facebook, twitter, instagram, tumblr, vine and youtube. But I actually use facebook and tgs lol


I forgot about youtube. I got that one too.


----------



## PaigeRobison

When just because there's a little mud on your clothes you still consider it clean. 
Or when your goats follow behind you to get your kid from the bus.


----------



## goatygirl

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh it's okay, I'm 13 and don't have a Facebook, twitter, vine, Instagram, tumblr, or anything else. I don't even have a phone! Yet I'm OBSESSED with TGS. It's my social network!


 Me too!
But I'm getting a filp phone for my b-day (Why does it have to be a filp phone!)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatygirl said:


> Me too!
> But I'm getting a filp phone for my b-day (Why does it have to be a filp phone!)


Luckyyyy! I'm getting a phone this spring/early summer. I want an iPhone but I know that's never gonna happen!


----------



## aceofspades

littlegoatgirl said:


> Luckyyyy! I'm getting a phone this spring/early summer. I want an iPhone but I know that's never gonna happen!


There's a goat spot app for iPhone


----------



## littlegoatgirl

aceofspades said:


> There's a goat spot app for iPhone


I know, I have it on my iPod (which I bough with my own money, like my parents would get it for me :laugh that's all I'm ever really on, I don't have time to wait on my slow computer


----------



## goatygirl

littlegoatgirl said:


> Luckyyyy! I'm getting a phone this spring/early summer. I want an iPhone but I know that's never gonna happen!


 But why does it have to be a flip phone why cant it be a little better.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatygirl said:


> But why does it have to be a flip phone why cant it be a little better.


At least it's a phone though!


----------



## goatygirl

Yeah but I cant even check TGS on a filp phone


----------



## Texaslass

Y'all are turning this into a chat thread. *tsk, tsk* 

You know you live on a farm when you are kept awake at night by does in heat yelling their heads off.


----------



## Dani-1995

You know you live on a farm when you decline a vacation because you have to watch your first time doe for signs of heat. Fingers crossed she doesn't come in this month... really looki g forward to babies lol


----------



## Smallfarmer

littlegoatgirl said:


> When you come up with a two-door system to keep your goats from getting out and running through the whole barn


Dog kennels work great for this. You just need to find an extra door panel.


----------



## Smallfarmer

You know you live on a farm when you can walk to the barn and feed goats in the dark like it's nothing. I keep forgetting to bring my flashlight.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Smallfarmer said:


> You know you live on a farm when you can walk to the barn and feed goats in the dark like it's nothing. I keep forgetting to bring my flashlight.


And find your way through the pitch black, cluttered barn like its nothing


----------



## goatygirl

When insted of having a barn you have scattered sheds that the goats sleep in.


----------



## Smallfarmer

When most of your sheds are made from scrap.


----------



## farmgirl631

When the barn is cleaner than your house!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you constantly spell weather and whether "wether"


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

littlegoatgirl said:


> When you constantly spell weather and whether "wether"


I cant stop doing that.


----------



## Dani-1995

littlegoatgirl said:


> When you constantly spell weather and whether "wether"


What's bad is when your phone auto corrects weather and whether to wether. Thats bad. And die to doe


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Dani-1995 said:


> What's bad is when your phone auto corrects weather and whether to wether. Thats bad. And die to doe


Haha yes!


----------



## oxhilldairy

You know you live on a farm when all your cloths could be used as "birthing cloths" and you never need to change!


----------



## mymigeriandwarfBailey

You know u live on a farm when u come into the house with hay in your hairin the morning and at night also if u own a tractor and wake up earlier than others just to do your animals

-Grace P Michigan


----------



## Justice-Kidds

You know you live on a farm when you need to go up to your kids school and can't find a pair of shoes that don't have goat poop on the bottom
I have at least 20 pair and let me tell you everyone has poop


----------



## goatygirl

You know you live on a farm when you only have three pairs of shoes your school shoes which has Poop one the bottom,Your filp flops which also have poop on them, and your muck boots which have not even a trace of poop or mud at all!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatygirl said:


> You know you live on a farm when you only have three pairs of shoes your school shoes which has Poop one the bottom,Your filp flops which also have poop on them, and your muck boots which have not even a trace of poop or mud at all!


Soooooo true!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

When you say "Oops, be right back. Forgot to strain the milk!" quite often. :lol:


----------



## CAjerseychick

when your new kitten is batting around a new toy in the living room.. and its a GOAT BERRY!!!!!!


----------



## Texaslass

Ew!! lol ^^


----------



## goatygirl

Lol!


----------



## oxhilldairy

You know you live on a farm when you have hay stuck in your shirt pants underwear bra and every pocket on all your clothing possible. Not to mention your phone I took my otterbox off today I could of fed my whole herd with the amount of hay that came out of it!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you have to politely ask your teacher to go outside to clean the poop off your shoe that you didn't notice (apparently I'm practically immune to the smell, I'm so used to it) until everyone was asking "what's that smell!?" And you realize it's you.


----------



## Texaslass

Lol I never notice the smell either.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Glad it's not only me!


----------



## goatygirl

Yep!


----------



## Justice-Kidds

You know you live on a farm when you drive a Yukon and the 3rd row seats are flipped up because its full of everything you need for goats like feed, buckets, leads, meds. ect. Ect. And you own 3 trailers and 3 trucks.


----------



## MissMM

You know you live on a farm but have to maintain a day job.... and housekeeping from said day job demands to see the underside of your shoes before you enter the building.... apparently they don't find disks of conglomerated goats poo swirling down the hall entertaining..... I would have thought they would look at it as 'job security....' I guess not...


----------



## MissMM

but hey..... it sweeps up easily


----------



## StaceyC

You stop at Tim Hortons(coffee shop) while in town and when you reach for your change you realize you have mud, poop, hoof prints and straw all over your sleeve. Yup, just happened. Ugh.


----------



## nchen7

^^ TIMMY HO'S! hahahaha!!!!


----------



## antoinette75

You know you live on a farm when your friends ask you why you have hay in your hair at homecoming


----------



## farmgirl631

antoinette75 said:


> You know you live on a farm when your friends ask you why you have hay in your hair at homecoming


Did that happen to you?


----------



## antoinette75

Yes it did and it was really funny


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

When your husband is cleaning out your freezer in the kitchen to move everything into the deep freezer and he keeps yelling 'omg! There is MORE goat milk!!' Haha


----------



## oxhilldairy

You know you live on a farm when at lunch your friend Tell you you have hay in your hair. I guess that's what you get when you steel hay from the cows brand new second cutting round bale to give your goats a nice green treat!


----------



## Mac's Rainbow

You know you live on a farm when... You volunteer at one of the elementary schools in town and you don't have children and the teachers ask their students if they have any questions for you. One of the questions that they ask is do you have any kids? My favorite answer has become Yes but only in the spring mostly and then the teachers know me so they make their students figure out how I can have kids only in the spring mostly. They come up with it but it takes awhile. 

I have done this with 1st, 3rd, and 5th graders. All of them take about the same amount of time to come up with the answer and these aren't city children although most of them are town children. But like I said I have fun with it.

God's goat girl
SKM


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when you bring horses and goats to school


----------



## erica4481

You know ya live on a farm when you have empty goat bottles in your pajama waste band and chicken eggs in your bra so your hands are free to put out hay


----------



## Texaslass

erica4481 said:


> You know ya live on a farm when you have empty goat bottles in your pajama waste band and chicken eggs in your bra so your hands are free to put out hay


:laugh: :slapfloor: been there! Though I don't think I ever used my bra..... :slapfloor:


----------



## erica4481

You'd be surprised how many eggs will fit in a sports bra.....lol


----------



## nchen7

^^ LOL!!!! aren't you afraid of breaking eggs in your bra?


----------



## erica4481

Hehe . It has happened a few times i have gotten distracted or got busy doing something else and forgot they were in there and ended up with shells and egg mush in there. Most people prob. Carry an egg basket. But my crazy chickens hardly ever lay where the are suppose to. I find them all over the place and just pop in my bra


----------



## ten-acre-farms

When your the first one people go to for advice, or to bring something for a petting zoo.


----------



## Texaslass

erica4481 said:


> Hehe . It has happened a few times i have gotten distracted or got busy doing something else and forgot they were in there and ended up with shells and egg mush in there. Most people prob. Carry an egg basket. But my crazy chickens hardly ever lay where the are suppose to. I find them all over the place and just pop in my bra


:laugh: I used to put them in my pockets; ended up with wet, oozy pockets more than a couple times!


----------



## erica4481

That's why I keep them up high now I use to keep them in my coat pocket if I had one on but my wether Willy is so nosey and loves to try to see what's in my pockets looking for treats and usually ended up breaking them.


----------



## mjs500doo

erica4481 said:


> You know ya live on a farm when you have empty goat bottles in your pajama waste band and chicken eggs in your bra so your hands are free to put out hay


I can relate oh so well!!


----------



## goatygirl

erica4481 said:


> You know ya live on a farm when you have empty goat bottles in your pajama waste band and chicken eggs in your bra so your hands are free to put out hay


You Know ya live on a farm when insted of saying "you" you type out "ya".


----------



## alyssa

You know you live on a farm when you dread going to your 9-5 job not because you dislike it, but because there's so much more work to do at home than there is at the office! My days off from work are my REAL working days, haha!


----------



## goatygirl

You know you live on a farm when you love buying stuff for your animals but when it comes to shopping for your self you would rather stay home.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You know ya live on a farm when you would rather go on a TSC shopping spree than Kohls or JCPenny


----------



## mjs500doo

... When you can literally spend an hour in an aisle in TSC, Farm & Fleet, Fleet Farm, or the Feed Mill.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

When people give you gift cards to tsc on you birthday.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you have a giant "goat" section in your Christmas and birthday lists


----------



## Cactus_Acres

You know you live on a farm when you cannot stand the smell of petco or petsmart, but you just inhale deeply when entering a feed store. You also know exactly where you are headed when in there, and could feasibly be in and out in under five minutes, yet you end up checking out at least thirty minutes later, and have an extra item or two.


----------



## goatygirl

When animals are the only thing you talk about.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

goatygirl said:


> When animals are the only thing you talk about.


Amen!


----------



## Dani-1995

You know you live on a farm when thetheost exciting part of the state fair is all the livestock supplies for sale... came home with more stuff than I kkow what to do with!


----------



## MissMM

.... when as a part of routine roadside 'safety' checks... long story.... the officer finds syringes in your glove box... try explaining they are for meds for your goats... they just haven't made it into the 'med kit' yet.... so, I invite him to follow me home to see that I do indeed have goats and to verify the med kit is exactly where is said it would be and contains what I told him it would..... but I forgot to warn him about the 150lb Lgd - Leo. There were some freaky moments there...all ended well.... but syringes now go directly from the store to the med kit. And that officer fell in love w-Leo!


----------



## MissMM

And best of all... the required police report that appeared in the paper said only that there was a 'disturbance' at my address. Lol. That happens every time I am disbudding and/or shearing goats! But still, no one wants bad publicity.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

When you carve animals instead of faces on your pumpkins


----------



## littlegoatgirl

ten-acre-farms said:


> When you carve animals instead of faces on your pumpkins


Oh gosh yes! And you carve pumpkins with your animals names on them


----------



## Cactus_Acres

When you draw on the pumpkins to save more to feed the goats after Halloween. Or, if you gut it, you have a bucketful to throw out to the animals.


----------



## NubianFan

You know you live on a farm when...
You're tired....


----------



## Texaslass

NubianFan said:


> You know you live on a farm when...
> You're tired....


:slapfloor: So true!!


----------



## oxhilldairy

You know you live on a farm when you beg your mom to take you to get pumpkins because you have no gas in your car from driving to and from the feed store and she said "your to old to carve pumpkins"and you say "but they are for the goats!!!" And se just roles her eyes at you! And you want to go to collage but don't want to leave your goats and cows but you want to be a vet and the nearest school for that is 3+hrs away  torn between 2 worlds.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

oxhilldairy said:


> You know you live on a farm when you beg your mom to take you to get pumpkins because you have no gas in your car from driving to and from the feed store and she said "your to old to carve pumpkins"and you say "but they are for the goats!!!" And se just roles her eyes at you! And you want to go to collage but don't want to leave your goats and cows but you want to be a vet and the nearest school for that is 3+hrs away  torn between 2 worlds.


Oh my goodness this is so me! I'm worried about leaving my animals when I go to vet school! And I'm not even out of HS yet.


----------



## Dani-1995

Your priorities will change a little with age. I'm going into college now and have realized its the only way I'm going to have the herd of my dreams... I need school for a job and a a good job for a house and land for my goat addiction lol. I still live them and will show and be with them every chance I can but you kind of realize what you need to do instead of want to do. 

You know you live on a farm when you keep an eye on your doe for heat signs and your dad asks what your doing and you have to explain your watching to see if she starts standing for mount and flagging... talk about awkward


----------



## Scottyhorse

You know you live on a farm when you meet someone you know and the first thing out of your mouth is "I SWEAR these pants were clean when I put them on!"


----------



## goatygirl

You know you live one a farm when you have to explain to your friends that gutting pumpkins is not gross for you because you've gone through many goat births.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You know you live on a farm when you're bringing kids (goat) to school to let the younger grades bottle-feed them (actually they'll just put a hand on the bottle while I hold it, but in their mind, they're doing the work! 

Or when your loft bed and room are decorated with baling twine of many colors because you have so much and think its "nifty" to keep it. (I haven't gotten rid of more than 3 pieces of baling twine in the year and a half I've had goats! I think it's kind of a cool reminder!)


----------



## kbrenton92

You know you live on a farm when the first thing your dog does when you let him out is run down to the goat pastures to eat POOP! Ugh! Bad bad gross stinky dog!!!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when you take "That's a big manure pile!" as a compliment.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

You know you live on a farm when your a slave to the animals, no days off ever.


----------



## Texaslass

As, ten acre farms, I know how it is!! You should really try to take time off sometimes. Much as we love our animals, we can't do everything all the time!


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Ya I do take the some days of like I'm going to Arizona for two weeks (I think that's the longest I've been away even before the animals) to volunteer at my cousins vet clinic. Good thing I have my grandparents who stay at home to watch the animals.


----------



## Texaslass

That's great!  glad you have someone to watch the animals while you're gone.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Pssst, teen members about to contemplate college: get to know people in the Ag department. I nearly boarded my mare near my college, and that might be an option for other animals too. 

My farm reference for today: You know you live on a farm when you have a glove full of poo in your pocket, and aren't at all concerned about it. Today I had to get a retest sample on my doeling that had roundworm a couple weeks back. I am out of plastic baggies. My daughter brought me some latex gloves to collect specimens. Lightbulb moment - they make an excellent baggie for berries. Take one glove off inside out, with the berries inside, and use the other glove that never touched the poo as the outer bag. 

You should have seen the folks at the vet's office laughing when I brought that glove Baggie in. I've only been in there once before, and the vet remembered me as the one with goats and asked if I was bringing another sample when I came in (I didn't call up ahead of time either, as poo samples are just a drop them off thing). I guess I made an impression last time with my pink and black hair and actually mentioning her FAMACHA status to the vet and desk workers (desk ladies had no idea why I was mentioning pale eyelids). Now I am sure they will remember me.


----------



## oxhilldairy

You know you live on a farm when you get asked why your goat is screening bloody murder and you have to explain she's just in heat


----------



## goatygirl

You know you live on a farm when you have to explain to your freinds that you can not come to their party because you goat is supposed to go into heat that day and you can not miss it.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Been there done that! ^^^


----------



## aceofspades

Yep that's about right


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ Just like my horses. They will wait at the door all day for someone to come out and give them something to eat, or to just spend time with them. My calves and cows still come up the door and moo when they want something too, no matter how long it takes, they don't give up, they will stand there for hours.


----------



## margaret

You know you live on a farm,
When you can't enjoy a vacation because you are worrying about your goats.


----------



## margaret

You know you live on a farm when you eat big mouthfuls of fescue hay while carrying it to the goats.


----------



## goathiker

You know you live on a farm...If you know what it's like to slide down a wet 16 foot 2x6 on one foot while carrying 1/4 bale of alfalfa.


----------



## milkmaid

Wow, goathiker! I wish I had seen that! LOL!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you get school picture retakes because you had hay in your hair for the originals! :roll:


----------



## upsidedown

When you sit out in the evening watching your animals graze and play. 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## luvbabygoats

You know you live on a farm when the knocking on the front door is your goat asking for you to pet her. Hehe


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You know you live on a farm when you are super duper excited for your new muck boots

And when you are asking people how to pass the time and get you goat fix while waiting for a doe to kid (in MAY!) {seriously, any suggestions?}


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when someone says that they are bloated and you suggest baking soda..... Oops..


----------



## mjs500doo

When you've mastered the art of carrying two bales of hay, two 5 gallon pails of grain, and a refill for mineral with one single trip. And mud, rain, snow doesn't stop you or hinder you. And men usually insist on helping and all you say is either "I got this" or "you'll make me uneven". Lol 

Story of my life.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

mjs500doo said:


> When you've mastered the art of carrying two bales of hay, two 5 gallon pails of grain, and a refill for mineral with one single trip. And mud, rain, snow doesn't stop you or hinder you. And men usually insist on helping and all you say is either "I got this" or "you'll make me uneven". Lol Story of my life.


Wow that's an arm load!


----------



## DDFN

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> You know you live on a farm when someone says that they are bloated and you suggest baking soda..... Oops..


Priceless!

mjs500doo: Wow that's a bit more then I would carry. I have done the one bale in one hand and three buckets in the other. Once I did that and carried two feed pans (round tire material ones) tied up in haystring but never two full bales of hay! Hats off to you!


----------



## DDFN

You know you live on a farm when loading hay on the truck very high and you use the ropes to rappel/ski down using your leather gloves while one of the guys holds the end of the ropes tight so you land on the nice pasture.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

When your high school graduation picture is you and your goat


----------



## Justice-Kidds

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> When your high school graduation picture is you and your goat


Ok we need to see that picture please!!


----------



## mjs500doo

ten-acre-farms said:


> Wow that's an arm load!


The mineral in a pail with a sling attached to it, the grain in one hand, the bales in the other. Of course gloves help a lot!


----------



## mjs500doo

DDFN said:


> Priceless!
> 
> mjs500doo: Wow that's a bit more then I would carry. I have done the one bale in one hand and three buckets in the other. Once I did that and carried two feed pans (round tire material ones) tied up in haystring but never two full bales of hay! Hats off to you!


Gotta make it work, especially when you're greeted intensely at the gate. They always think they're starving you know. Haha!


----------



## DDFN

mjs500doo said:


> Gotta make it work, especially when you're greeted intensely at the gate. They always think they're starving you know. Haha!


I can understand!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would have to get a picture of the picture lol! And then edit it to make my face blurry some.. Lol! 

When I get the chance I'll try and remember


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Yeah, I did the " I may have to skip this activity if my doe comes into heat" thing last month. Luckily, she came in a couple days earlier. 

You may live on a farm if your kid has ever had to share the back seat of a car with a fifty pound bag of feed, because you already had lumber in the back of the car.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

You may also live on a farm if the main "hayrides" you go on involve riding in the back of a truck with a round bale of hay for your horses. Your "neighbor" two or so miles "up the road" is your hay supplier. Don't worry, this one was on its flat side.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

You may live on a farm if you've ever helped out your neighbor by dumping chicks for them (they raised broilers for Tyson), or if you've adopted a few broilers that fell off the truck when they took them to the processing plant a few weeks later.

You may live on a farm if you've not so secretly laughed at your Cochin bantam roosters for trying to breed with said monster broilers (picture a Pygmy and a mammoth breed goat, you get the picture).


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## MissMM

The whole town is glad the barn was too far gone before u got to it cause there is no $ to correct the 'populated by' sign..... they Knew we wld have died trying to save it....


----------



## oxhilldairy

Oh my god did that happen you!!!!!! You know you lie on a fan when you see a barn fire and your heart cringes at the thought and you cannot say your sorry enough. I don't know what I would do. I am so sorry


----------



## goatygirl

I really hope thats not yours! If it is I'm sooooooooo sorry!:tears:


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh:
> 
> You know your KIDS live on a farm when they have fun butchering, pulling the tendons on chicken feet to make the feet flip each other off or pick things up with them, or want to save the hides and skulls from dead animals (I'm actually in the process of tanning a cow hide right now, along with saving the skull, my daughter like to drill tiny holes around the eye sockets and make dream catchers in the eyes, and she paints Native American things on the skulls)


:laugh:You know you live on a farm when after butchering there are chicken heads nailed to trees with the brains coming out.


----------



## littlelo

I'll try this on the right thread ... When you find eggs in your purse Sunday morning at church and then again on Monday at work


----------



## MissMM

Unfortunately yes, last Thursday at 5 am. You know you live on a farm when after losing everything related to your livelihood, the first thing you drive an hour to get is replacement alters, lead rope, solar fencer, 50 gallon water trough. Deicer hose and several very long extension cords, but forget hand tools that may be required to make the stuff work


----------



## goatygirl

I'm so sorry. Do you have places to put you animals?


----------



## goatygirl

Are your animals okay? How did it start?


----------



## MissMM

We're thinking it was the furnace. Had been checked & running fine for 2 weeks - was at the front of the barn which is where it started. We were all already to start butchering 300 meat birds so had it on minimal to keep water lines .fr. freezing. Chickens & goats are in 2 separate barns so thankfully no livestock loss, but any tool or equipment + construction tools (hubby is a journeyman carpenter) was in the one that went bye-bye...I just pray insurance doesn't try to screw it to us.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

You know you live on a farm when the horse gets out of the pen and he climbs onto the porch and walks into the house through a door that was left open. While your still asleep!


----------



## lovemykidds

You know you live on a farm when first the goats knock out your window and when you replace it and leave it cracked they crawl through it and are standing on your table when you come home. *smacks forehead*


----------



## MissMM

Lol. Thanks for making me laugh for the first time in 3 days... I''ve had my Reggie (horse) greet me on the back step at 5 am a few times... and Norbert (the oldest goat) sleeping under the front of my car when I go to leave for work. No wonder why a solar fencer was on my priority list! Copper ground 8ft down so it's now better than the old one.


----------



## MissMM

Also... when your biggest pile of dirty clothes is in the bathroom.... and the last thing u do before you go to bed is take a pee... multitask and take it all off while doing so cause then you can just roll into bed... the hubby smells as bad as you do...and he is just as tired as you are......


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Cactus_Acres said:


> You may live on a farm if you've ever helped out your neighbor by dumping chicks for them (they raised broilers for Tyson), or if you've adopted a few broilers that fell off the truck when they took them to the processing plant a few weeks later.
> 
> You may live on a farm if you've not so secretly laughed at your Cochin bantam roosters for trying to breed with said monster broilers (picture a Pygmy and a mammoth breed goat, you get the picture).


My bantam leghorn is obsessed with my hen. He has small hens his size though.


----------



## Cactus_Acres

I wish my current Roo was interested in my pullets. Then again, I wish my chickens would start laying again. Something is up with them.

You know you live on a farm when a Dremel hand tool is not just for carpentry and cutting/sanding inanimate objects, but also for your animals' hooves. In fact, the first one you bought was specifically for doing your own work on your horses' hooves. Tried it today on one of my doelings, and she fought me A LOT less than using trimmers or the planer/rasp tools. In fact, she stayed perfectly still.


----------



## SugarBush Farms

Cactus_Acres said:


> I wish my current Roo was interested in my pullets. Then again, I wish my chickens would start laying again. Something is up with them.
> 
> You know you live on a farm when a Dremel hand tool is not just for carpentry and cutting/sanding inanimate objects, but also for your animals' hooves. In fact, the first one you bought was specifically for doing your own work on your horses' hooves. Tried it today on one of my doelings, and she fought me A LOT less than using trimmers or the planer/rasp tools. In fact, she stayed perfectly still.


We used one on waaayyy overgrown goat hooves(longest was 6+ inches across the ground) to cut them because they broke the regular trimmers and bolt cutters weren't working. That was years ago and I still have the dremel. I now use it to engrave, file dog nails, and for a little bit of everything.

You know you live on a farm when your friend asks "why do you have rubber bands in your refrigerator?"
And you proceed to tell her that they are castrating bands for the goats, cows, and sheep and then go find the elasticator and show her how they go on and explain how you'd use them on a goat.

She actually helped us band my buckling this spring when my wrist was in a cast.


----------



## goatygirl

SugarBush Farms said:


> We used one on waaayyy overgrown goat hooves(longest was 6+ inches across the ground) to cut them because they broke the regular trimmers and bolt cutters weren't working. That was years ago and I still have the dremel. I now use it to engrave, file dog nails, and for a little bit of everything.
> 
> You know you live on a farm when your friend asks "why do you have rubber bands in your refrigerator?"
> And you proceed to tell her that they are castrating bands for the goats, cows, and sheep and then go find the elasticator and show her how they go on and explain how you'd use them on a goat.
> 
> She actually helped us band my buckling this spring when my wrist was in a cast.


 Do you norrmally let you goats hooves get that long?


----------



## CanucksStar-17

You know you live on a farm when you Mom goes to the other house to do laundry and comes running back yelling at the top of her lungs for you dad and your first thought is that one of the animals got on the road and got hit! It was just a guy in the middle of stealing our stuff from the other house! At 8:00 at night!


----------



## goatygirl

CanucksStar-17 said:


> You know you live on a farm when you Mom goes to the other house to do laundry and comes running back yelling at the top of her lungs for you dad and your first thought is that one of the animals got on the road and got hit! It was just a guy in the middle of stealing our stuff from the other house! At 8:00 at night!


Oh dear!


----------



## ksalvagno

When you immediately throw out your GrandinRoad and Sturbridge catalogs without even opening them up but look at every page of your PBS Animal Health catalog.


----------



## NubianFan

Your car is dustier than the ground


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you're working gate for a boys basketball game and during a slow period you start flipping through a magazine. When asked what you are reading, you answer "the dairy goat journal" and they give you the weirdest of looks


----------



## NubianFan

When you go to tractor supply on your lunch break to buy a weight tape to see if your doe is big enough to be sent off to the breeders....


----------



## NubianFan

When the guy at tractor supply says "I have never heard of a weight tape, you have taught me something today"


----------



## NubianFan

When you go to class in your barn shoes because you. just. don't. care.


----------



## NubianFan

When you have to slow down three times pulling out of your driveway, once for the cat, once for the chickens and once for the dogs...


----------



## NubianFan

When you come home and the first thing your dad does is give you the animal report. Chickens fine, Goats want attention, dogs fine, cat killed a bird, Ducks and goose on the pond, so on and so forth...


----------



## .:Linz:.

When the most exciting purchase you've made all year is a Carhartt coat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

When in the midst of cooking, you realize you don't have any baking soda.. So run out to the barn to get some :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When on your day off you're waking up at 6 to take your doe to the breeder.


----------



## MissMM

When your only hope of entertainment for spending a whole day at a stAte sponsored event ....is the stop at the 'tractor supply company' on the way home.... and I'll have the truck so I can do some damage to the checkbook on the way home....


----------



## MissMM

You would think that after 20 years, the hubby wld know the outlet mall is the least of his concerns.....it's the 'tractor supply company', mills fleet farm and l & m supply thAt I have ti drive by on my way home that are more dangerous...m


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces

GTAllen said:


> You know you live on a farm when....
> 
> someone is shocked by the electric fence and you can't stop laughing


Or when u or your friends say that it bites a little... lol

one way hillbilly acres


----------



## Cactus_Acres

You know you live on a farm when you've camped out in a cow pasture, gone on a midnight walk to somewhere, and the next day grabbed your horses and went for a ride. And btw, it was an all teen girls' camp out (me, my sister, and a friend, though my sister wouldn't touch the horses since the time she was riding one of mine and I lent her my English spurs to get my pokey horse going, and he threw her). They went and stalked cows.


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces

When ur dad's electric wheelchair is covered in mud an the collars are in the pouch on the back of the chair..... that's my helper.

one way hillbilly acres


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces

When ur sons are gathering rocks, an daughters gathering feathers, an moms gathering eggs.

one way hillbilly acres


----------



## mjs500doo

oneway_hillbilly_aces said:


> When ur sons are gathering rocks, an daughters gathering feathers, an moms gathering eggs.
> 
> one way hillbilly acres


Such a rare sight these days.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when goat becomes a second language


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces

mjs500doo said:


> Such a rare sight these days.


Ya I'm jus glad they don't need to depend on a store when we live on A FARM#ear to ear

one way hillbilly acres


----------



## Cactus_Acres

I know this deviates from the rhythm of this thread, but you know you live on a farm when your child, upon hearing you say that you were going to get him a different shirt to play in the mud, strips down to his undies and plays in the mud while you are busy finding him a play shirt. And instead of worrying about what the neighbors will say, you go get your iPad or camera and take pictures of the kid and laugh at them (btw, this pic is my iPad home screen background). And yes, he is wearing undies, so he is clothed in this picture.

He was playing in the mud that came from the drip system I had set up to water my potatoes. Goober.


----------



## Dani-1995

Cactus_Acres said:


> I know this deviates from the rhythm of this thread, but you know you live on a farm when your child, upon hearing you say that you were going to get him a different shirt to play in the mud, strips down to his undies and plays in the mud while you are busy finding him a play shirt. And instead of worrying about what the neighbors will say, you go get your iPad or camera and take pictures of the kid and laugh at them (btw, this pic is my iPad home screen background). And yes, he is wearing undies, so he is clothed in this picture.
> 
> He was playing in the mud that came from the drip system I had set up to water my potatoes. Goober.


Lol reminds me of my brother. He hates clothes with a passion and used to do this all the time


----------



## MissMM

that's a pic of the most 'normal' kid i've seen in a long time! he's got life figured out!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

He normally stays clothed, but that day he decided that was the shortest route to getting into the mud. I also have pics like this of my boys playing in the water at the end of our driveway after a heavy rain. They used their little Ed wagon as a boat, and pretend paddled it. I swear it looked like a commercial for muck boots - one boot was floating, and the other was on the "shore" of the puddle/pond in our driveway.

You know you live on a farm when you laugh and photograph stuff like this (besides, in town, that driveway would likely not be okay, mosquito issues or something like that).


----------



## MissMM

oh hell know....lots of city ppl pay bigs bucks in therapy bills to teach their kids 'creative play....' not too long ago, it was called 'using your imagination'....


----------



## milkmaid

You know you live on a farm when you can't rest easy until you find your missing chicken.
And when you finally find it the next day...locked in the camper. I'm glad I thought to look in there!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Glad you found your chicken, milkmaid!
You know you live on a farm when most of your party guests are goats and/or other animals


----------



## littlegoatgirl

MissMM said:


> oh hell know....lots of city ppl pay bigs bucks in therapy bills to teach their kids 'creative play....' not too long ago, it was called 'using your imagination'....


:ROFL: city slickers :ROFL:


----------



## .:Linz:.

... when you notice a small purple stain on your hand and think "hmm, I haven't used any Blu-Kote on anyone today" so you go inside and ask your sister "did you put Blu-Kote on any of the animals today?" and she says no... so you think "well maybe there was some on the cabinet door or my coat or the gate or something." Then the next morning you're writing the date on the milk jar lids with a purple wet erase marker (Vis-A-Vis brand, works great because it doesn't rub off before it's supposed to like the dry erase can, yet rinses right off in the sink when the jar is empty) and accidentally write on yourself with it when you go to put the cap back on one-handed. AH! Purple stain mystery solved.


----------



## MissMM

rofl.... been there, done that... it's nice to have proof that you aren't loosing your mind!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When severe storms and possible tornadoes (which never happen here) are threatening and the first thing you think about is your goats and if you can get them into the basement with you if there's a tornado warning


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

littlegoatgirl said:


> When severe storms and possible tornadoes (which never happen here) are threatening and the first thing you think about is your goats and if you can get them into the basement with you if there's a tornado warning


I'm in Ohio so I always wonder this


----------



## ksalvagno

We actually figured out we can put our goats in the basement. We came up with a plan. It helps when you only have 3 goats.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I only have 3 too! What's your plan???


----------



## ksalvagno

littlegoatgirl said:


> I only have 3 too! What's your plan???


We have movable panels that we can easily bring into the house. So we set up a pen in the basement and put them in there. The panels will make a 9x9 area for them.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wow that's a good idea! We just have an old Michigan basement. It's always wet and it's just stone, nothing smooth or anything. My only worry is that if I try to get them to come and they decide to be stubborn. Then what happens??? And what if I get them into the house and they won't go down the stairs?? What if what if what if? I guess they're pretty safe where they are. The barn is built into a hill and they're in the "basement" part so... I just worry too much! :lol: lol!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

When in your free time you sit down with a snack and watch..........
keep scrolling down........
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Goats! TV is for crazy people


----------



## littlegoatgirl

MoKa-Farms said:


> When in your free time you sit down with a snack and watch..........
> keep scrolling down........
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Goats! TV is for crazy people


Do it all the time! 

When (this may be gross for you guys, sorry ) 
After spending almost all day cleaning the chicken and turkey pens your snot is black from all the dust! Ick!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

:ROFL: Never happened to me before, but I'm saying to myself, "There's a first time for everything!" lol
You know you live on a farm when Sunday is bleach day, Monday is show training day, Tuesday is weighing and temperature taking day, Wednesday are walk the goats day, Thursday is mock show ring with the goats in show training, Friday is grooming day, Saturday is paddock cleaning day, and everyday is barn cleaning day. Plus, you have school during the weekdays, homework on the weekends, and you've gotta clean the house on Mondays. Living on a farm is time consuming!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So true! I try to make a schedule, and adding in chicken stuff, but it only works in the summer! I'm way to busy!


----------



## ArborGoats

You know you live on a farm when you scrape the ice off your car during the winter with a sweat scraper, and your seats gets cleaned off with a dandy brush when everything is muddy and gross!


----------



## Dani-1995

littlegoatgirl said:


> Do it all the time!
> 
> When (this may be gross for you guys, sorry )
> After spending almost all day cleaning the chicken and turkey pens your snot is black from all the dust! Ick!


Happened to me at the sow farm I worked at! I literally had the worst job... cleaning out storage barns that havent been touched in years! It was way worse than anything with the pigs... it made scraping floors and AIing sows look fun!

You know you live on a farm when you can tell your does and your friends does are bred and settled within 2 weeks on behavior alone... I know the girls very well!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I hope you don't mind ArborGoats, but your signature reminded me of this one!
You know you live on a farm when you don't own the animals. They own you.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You know you live on a farm when on bad days at school you simply go down to the goats, lay in the pen, and talk to them. Eventually they lay down next to you (usually sooner if you're crying) and you fall asleep with them until your mom comes and gets you for dinner. 
Or when you grab one of them and go on a walk and just talk to them the whole time about all the problems in life. 

Seriously, I do these things all the time!  They're great listeners!  and they always know what to do, whether to make me laugh or just comfort me! :lol: call me crazy...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

You know you live on a farm when you own more boots than any other kind of shoe combined.


----------



## MsScamp

Yeah, I can totally relate to that one! :laugh:


----------



## goatygirl

You know you live on a farm when my mom walks into the bathroom and yells "there's hay on the toilet seat" priceless!


----------



## kenzie

You know you live on a farm when before school you have to check your shoes to make sure you didn't step in goat poop while feeding in the morning!. (This happens to me ALL the time!)


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm when instead of putting on a sweater you just cuddle with a goat!


----------



## MissMM

when you keep a hoof pick in the door pocket of your car to scratch out the 'cling-ons' before going in anywhere


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you pick three goat magazines to read articles from for an outline for lit.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn

You know you live on a farm when you have a whole different wardrobe for the barn than for everyday!


----------



## GoatieGranny

You know you live on a farm when a really long blue jean skirt is worn out, so you just cut a few inches off it and it becomes a "barn skirt" and then the cats bat at the strings hanging down while you milk the goats.


----------



## .:Linz:.

When the only store you really want to go Black Friday shopping at is Tractor Supply


----------



## littlegoatgirl

.:Linz:. said:


> When the only store you really want to go Black Friday shopping at is Tractor Supply


I was going to say that!!! I'm going there! :lol:


----------



## CanucksStar-17

When you are so used to waking up at 7:00 in the morning that when you get a day off or don't have to do chores that early you still wake up at 7:00 sharp & your friends sleep in till 10:00 sometimes and wonder how you do it.


----------



## llazykllamas

When your best Black Friday shopping deal is a pallet of barn lime


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Electric fence insulators for 50% off, and BOGO dog toys! Love my feed store


----------



## 2wFarm

onder: You know you live on a farm when at every holiday gathering you say "I'd love to stay...but gotta git home...we have animals to feed ". And then when you begin feeding, your heart feels as full as your stomach.


----------



## oxhilldairy

You know you live on a farm when your dog chews on a milker inflation tube as a toy and your yard sounds like a musical with all the bells on your oxen, goats and dogs for hunting session.


----------



## Dani-1995

You know you live on a farm when the slighest sign of udder developement/change makes you excited!!! Come on February 17th


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When first learning to shave your legs you use goat-shearing techniques :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Lol!


----------



## mommawhite5

You know you live on a farm when you hear yourself screaming to your 11yr old son "don't pee where the chickens eat!!!"


----------



## sunshinegoat

*You know you live on a farm when... you step in horse, goat or sheep poop and it's fine..but dog poop is just GROSS! 
*


----------



## erica4481

sunshinegoat said:


> You know you live on a farm when... you step in horse, goat or sheep poop and it's fine..but dog poop is just GROSS!


Lol.....that is sooo true. I can dig around in and step in goat poop all day and it doesn't bother me at all .I love my dogs just as much but I don't want any part of their poop near ,on me ,or my shoes.


----------



## Dani-1995

sunshinegoat said:


> You know you live on a farm when... you step in horse, goat or sheep poop and it's fine..but dog poop is just GROSS!


Same here!

You know you live on a farm when you find peoples lack of knowledge about livestock disgusting... it seriously makes me sick that people have no idea what raising livestock is like or where their food comes from. And if one more PETA advocate tries to turn me vegan saying that meat is full of anitbiotics and hormones and that raising meat animal's is cruel, I promise you I will snap! Ok rant over... thanks for listening.


----------



## goatygirl

Dani-1995 said:


> Same here!
> 
> You know you live on a farm when you find peoples lack of knowledge about livestock disgusting... it seriously makes me sick that people have no idea what raising livestock is like or where their food comes from. And if one more PETA advocate tries to turn me vegan saying that meat is full of anitbiotics and hormones and that raising meat animal's is cruel, I promise you I will snap! Ok rant over... thanks for listening.


Same here! My super intendint told us that the public is dumb at its our job to teach them truer word were never spoken


----------



## MissMM

you know when you live on a farm when.... you have to choose between the 'two-legged' drama that you have no hope of changing.... or going home to do chores for the 'four legged friends' that are so happy to see you..... to bad, so sad, went home to the barn drama...... and i thank god for it. i hate people at this point....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

dani-1995 said:


> same here!
> 
> You know you live on a farm when you find peoples lack of knowledge about livestock disgusting... It seriously makes me sick that people have no idea what raising livestock is like or where their food comes from. And if one more peta advocate tries to turn me vegan saying that meat is full of anitbiotics and hormones and that raising meat animal's is cruel, i promise you i will snap! Ok rant over... Thanks for listening.


agreed!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when it is 7 degrees windchill but you still go out and take care of the animals and groom/play with them


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

littlegoatgirl said:


> agreed!


I agree with this as well. Our goats jump out of a small 5 foot pen from a standstill (no idea how...) and at fair we are in about 3 foot pens. We put gates that were straight bars so they can't get caught on top of the pens to prevent jumping out. Well legally at our fair NOBODY is allowed in an animals pen except for owners and the vet with medical/abuse situations. I went to get lunch and I come back and they are putting big cattle panels over the stalls instead and they are in with my goats because peta said it was abuse so instead of my safe gates they got ones that they got their heads and horns stuck in the rest of the week.. Now which is safer? Our fair board are also the ones that let animals go the whole week with uncleaned stalls, no water, drugged animals, and let things like bleeding a horse to calm them down slide under the table if you are one of the better know families. With market animals every year they drag them instead of just letting them walk. Even though they are market they still deserve respect. UGH I hate it! Sorry..... Needed to rant about that...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ugh I was so mad at my fair... The goat barn is TINY and unlike the horse barns which they have 22 of, or how they have two pig barns, heaven forbid we have another goat barn! So my goats were in a teeny tiny pen!! And I was really mad too, because the pen next to me was really big and they only had 3 goats too, two of which were Nigerian dwarves!!! And here I am with 3 Nubians (one almost full grown, one yearling normally sized, and a GIANT yearling) and I have a pen the can barely all fit in to sleep! The year b4 when I had 2 6 month olds and a yearling I had a bigger pen! It's ridiculous!

Oh and somebody felt the need to climb in my pen and steal my first place ribbon I had hanging up! And I know it wasn't the goats because they had tried to reach it and were still 2 feet short of it! :roll: I got a new one, but it still freaks me out (4 months later) that someone was in my goat pen with my goats!


----------



## AvyNatFarm

You skip your work holiday social because you'd rather be with your goats, every grocery list includes raisins and the highlight of your day off is observing the "date" between your favorite doe and new buck.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

littlegoatgirl said:


> Ugh I was so mad at my fair... The goat barn is TINY and unlike the horse barns which they have 22 of, or how they have two pig barns, heaven forbid we have another goat barn! So my goats were in a teeny tiny pen!! And I was really mad too, because the pen next to me was really big and they only had 3 goats too, two of which were Nigerian dwarves!!! And here I am with 3 Nubians (one almost full grown, one yearling normally sized, and a GIANT yearling) and I have a pen the can barely all fit in to sleep! The year b4 when I had 2 6 month olds and a yearling I had a bigger pen! It's ridiculous!
> 
> Oh and somebody felt the need to climb in my pen and steal my first place ribbon I had hanging up! And I know it wasn't the goats because they had tried to reach it and were still 2 feet short of it! :roll: I got a new one, but it still freaks me out (4 months later) that someone was in my goat pen with my goats!


Yeah we have the same problem. I can't have separate pens for my goats that are all at least one yet some people get a few pens to put their stuff in plus a separate one for each goat (usually kids) it is ridiculous. Then they get the cheapest judge they can find which for breeding and market literally choose the fattest one (the one this year was actually good except my pygmy doe he chose the older one for grand even though he said nothing good about her and the owner basically was dragging her the whole time and no setting up) instead of building another barn that there is plenty of room for they put the extra goats in a makeshift tent that always blows over and or gets flooded. For some reason Rams are allowed at our fair but not bucks.. Not sure why and most of the Rams are mean and fairboard puts them by ewes


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when you're a girl who has rough calloused hands lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> Yeah we have the same problem. I can't have separate pens for my goats that are all at least one yet some people get a few pens to put their stuff in plus a separate one for each goat (usually kids) it is ridiculous. Then they get the cheapest judge they can find which for breeding and market literally choose the fattest one (the one this year was actually good except my pygmy doe he chose the older one for grand even though he said nothing good about her and the owner basically was dragging her the whole time and no setting up) instead of building another barn that there is plenty of room for they put the extra goats in a makeshift tent that always blows over and or gets flooded. For some reason Rams are allowed at our fair but not bucks.. Not sure why and most of the Rams are mean and fairboard puts them by ewes


Yep, they always end up putting goats in a sheep barn here. It's ridiculous, because some people use pens for tack areas and only have two goats to a pen when others are forced to have 5 in an even smaller pen!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> You know you live on a farm when you're a girl who has rough calloused hands lol


And you're feet are so hard from callouses from always being on you're feet and going barefoot outside all the time (except in the snow)

When you've been in the chicken coop and goat pen and other animal pens barefoot and don't mind stepping in the poop.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yep, they always end up putting goats in a sheep barn here. It's ridiculous, because some people use pens for tack areas and only have two goats to a pen when others are forced to have 5 in an even smaller pen!


Our sheep and goats are always in the same barn because our fair is too cheap.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

littlegoatgirl said:


> And you're feet are so hard from callouses from always being on you're feet and going barefoot outside all the time (except in the snow)
> 
> When you've been in the chicken coop and goat pen and other animal pens barefoot and don't mind stepping in the poop.


All the time


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when you can just call the vet and tell them what Meds you need instead of having them diagnose most of the time


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> Our sheep and goats are always in the same barn because our fair is too cheap.


We have the cows, pigs, sheep, goats, rabbits, and chickens ALL in ONE barn. It is ridiculous!! We only have meat animals. No dairy or anything.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> Our sheep and goats are always in the same barn because our fair is too cheap.


We have a pig/sheep barn and then another pig barn, but this year it was a pig/sheep/goat barn :roll:


----------



## CanucksStar-17

We have a cow barn and a sheep/pig/goat barn and then a horse barn and chicken/rabbit/duck/goose barn. I guess we get it the best.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

We have a barn for cows, sheep/goat, chicken/duck /goose/turkey, pig, and 4 for horses


----------



## aceofspades

Dani-1995 said:


> You know you live on a farm when you find peoples lack of knowledge about livestock disgusting... it seriously makes me sick that people have no idea what raising livestock is like or where their food comes from. And if one more PETA advocate tries to turn me vegan saying that meat is full of anitbiotics and hormones and that raising meat animal's is cruel, I promise you I will snap! Ok rant over... thanks for listening.


True true true


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lets see, we have horse barns, a poultry barn, 2 rabbit barns, a "wonders of birth" barn (baby animals and pregnant animals planned to give birth during fair), a goat barn, a Dairy barn, 2 Beef barns, a sheep/pig/now goat barn (but the still haven't changed the sign :roll 2 llama barns, and a jut plain pig barn. Then we have a flower/horticulture barn, craft barn, and home economics barn  oh and a FFA/4-H/Ag expo building and 3 commercial barns


----------



## Houdini

You know you've lived on a farm when you spend more time with animals then people and all you look forward to is coming home to play with them. When you have more fun shopping for your animals then yourself. When an animal poops and you think people are weird for saying ewh.


----------



## Dani-1995

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lets see, we have horse barns, a poultry barn, 2 rabbit barns, a "wonders of birth" barn (baby animals and pregnant animals planned to give birth during fair), a goat barn, a Dairy barn, 2 Beef barns, a sheep/pig/now goat barn (but the still haven't changed the sign :roll 2 llama barns, and a jut plain pig barn. Then we have a flower/horticulture barn, craft barn, and home economics barn  oh and a FFA/4-H/Ag expo building and 3 commercial barns


I like the wonders of birth idea! I'm going to suggest it to my local fair committee! What animals do you have their?

You know you live on a farm when you think the perfect day is spent delivering kids even if they aren't your goats.


----------



## milkmaid

When you've seen a fight between a duck and a rooster.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I dunno, I think non-farm people would be pretty grossed out by watching animals give birth. Besides I wouldn't want mine giving birth there, too stressful.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

mommawhite5 said:


> You know you live on a farm when you hear yourself screaming to your 11yr old son "don't pee where the chickens eat!!!"


Hahahaha!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

When you ask for new Muck boots, Carhartt overalls and thermals for Christmas.


----------



## NyGoatMom

milkmaid said:


> When you've seen a fight between a duck and a rooster.


When you've seen a rooster attack a goose.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Dani-1995 said:


> I like the wonders of birth idea! I'm going to suggest it to my local fair committee! What animals do you have their?
> 
> You know you live on a farm when you think the perfect day is spent delivering kids even if they aren't your goats.


That's a good idea! We usually have one of the stated animals either pregnant or with a couple day-2wk old babies (unless I say more than one )
1-2 goats
2-3 chickens sitting on eggs or with chicks
Mom and baby bunnies
Mom and ducklings
2-3 cows, usually preggo so the calves are born during fair
"Calf Kindergarten"- 2-3 calves or sometimes we put the newborn calves there so the moms can leave and they can bring in another preggo cow 
Usually miniature horse momma and her baby 
---We also have a section with incubators and a box with glass on top for chicks, with 50 chicks or so.

Some notes if you plan on doing this:
-Our WOB barn opens later and closes earlier so the babies and moms don't get too stressed out. It usually opens 2 hours later than the regular barns and 1 hour earlier
-We also close the barn when moms are giving birth for their privacy, although they usually do it overnight for privacy. It stays open if they are in labor and we rope off a section, but once the process actually begins we close the barn altogether.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NyGoatMom said:


> When you've seen a rooster attack a goose.


When you've seen fights between chickens and cats, and the teeny tiny bantam chicken wins :roll: my cats are all terrified of the chickens. But they're good mousers, that's what counts right? :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

zebradreams07 said:


> I dunno, I think non-farm people would be pretty grossed out by watching animals give birth. Besides I wouldn't want mine giving birth there, too stressful.


Read below, they close the barn 
And that's always our busiest barn, the city slickers love seeing the baby animals!


----------



## Dani-1995

littlegoatgirl said:


> That's a good idea! We usually have one of the stated animals either pregnant or with a couple day-2wk old babies (unless I say more than one )
> 1-2 goats
> 2-3 chickens sitting on eggs or with chicks
> Mom and baby bunnies
> Mom and ducklings
> 2-3 cows, usually preggo so the calves are born during fair
> "Calf Kindergarten"- 2-3 calves or sometimes we put the newborn calves there so the moms can leave and they can bring in another preggo cow
> Usually miniature horse momma and her baby
> ---We also have a section with incubators and a box with glass on top for chicks, with 50 chicks or so.
> 
> Some notes if you plan on doing this:
> -Our WOB barn opens later and closes earlier so the babies and moms don't get too stressed out. It usually opens 2 hours later than the regular barns and 1 hour earlier
> -We also close the barn when moms are giving birth for their privacy, although they usually do it overnight for privacy. It stays open if they are in labor and we rope off a section, but once the process actually begins we close the barn altogether.


Thanks! I'll mention it to them and see what they think. Our barns are pretty small but I think we could do chickens, maybe maybe a goat or two but cows would be too big for our fair. We really need another livestock barn!

When you start building obstacles for wethers that aren't even born yet


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Dani-1995 said:


> Thanks! I'll mention it to them and see what they think. Our barns are pretty small but I think we could do chickens, maybe maybe a goat or two but cows would be too big for our fair. We really need another livestock barn!
> 
> When you start building obstacles for wethers that aren't even born yet


No problem!

When you close the barn door and don't worry too much about forgetting to open it because you know the goats are so darn smart they'll open it if they need to get outside :roll:


----------



## oxhilldairy

You know you live on a farm when you use a old ox whip as a kitty toy in the house or when your known as the crazy goat lady at school


----------



## MissMM

you know you are a farmer when the horses get loose cause the snow is too deep and the frost level is so far down that the fencer doesnt work.... it's 15 below out but you don't notice cause you're corralling the horses....come in the house 2 hours later to grey, mushy toes.... but hey, it's all good. the horses are safe and sound..... and a farmer knows how to treat frost knip....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

MissMM said:


> you know you are a farmer when the horses get loose cause the snow is too deep and the frost level is so far down that the fencer doesnt work.... it's 15 below out but you don't notice cause you're corralling the horses....come in the house 2 hours later to grey, mushy toes.... but hey, it's all good. the horses are safe and sound..... and a farmer knows how to treat frost knip....


I hear ya there!

You know you're a farmer when you hear about the 6 or 7 hundred million mega millions jackpot on the radio and think about what you do with it, and the answer always comes out in the end with the normal stuff (charity, the church, a vacation, shopping spree, finishing the addition on the house, etc) but then there's "expand the farm, get new equipment, get a new combine (but keep the old), get more goats, cows, horses, and other animals, and other farm related stuff!" :lol:


----------



## Houdini

You know you're a farmer when your mom tells you to stop spending time with your animals and to socialize with people instead and when your animals are more well cared for then you are.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you are wanting to send out a picture Christmas card instead of the ones you buy for $1 at the dollar store that just say Merry Christmas and whatnot, and when your mom asked what picture we would put on, you say "the goats in Santa hats of course"


----------



## milkmaid

When your family members keep yelling in surprise when they enter the bathroom...
because there's a DUCK in the bathtub!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

You know you live on a farm when you have a carburetor soaking in carb cleaner in the bathroom! It smells good... :smile:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

milkmaid said:


> When your family members keep yelling in surprise when they enter the bathroom...
> because there's a DUCK in the bathtub!


Done that before! :lol:


----------



## .:Linz:.

When you get a Christmas bonus from work and think "good, that'll pay for the goat feed this month..."


----------



## Houdini

When your able to talk to a person across ten acres without a problem. (yelling) lol


----------



## 2wFarm

.:Linz:. said:


> When you get a Christmas bonus from work and think "good, that'll pay for the goat feed this month..."


LOL...and you know you live on a farm when you find yourself saying "Don't get anything for me this year, I really would rather the "_fill in the blank__" be fixed.


----------



## kenzie

Haha you know u live on a farm when u have a pair of outside boots,riding boots, and a pair of "fancy" boots lol (well at least i do)!


----------



## Dani-1995

kenzie said:


> Haha you know u live on a farm when u have a pair of outside boots,riding boots, and a pair of "fancy" boots lol (well at least i do)!


I have two of those! I don't ride so no riding boots.

When you rely on your friends for fashion advice because all you normally wear is sweats and PJ'S at the barn


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

I have riding boots, horse show boots, goat show boots, work boots, "fancy" boots and general Going out somewhere other than the barn boots lol


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

When you make sure your animals are warmer than you in the winter


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I have three pairs of boots in the entry right now, at least four in the closet, and my show boots at the barn. Mud boots, hiking boots for wet, hiking boots for dry, warm weather riding boots, cold weather riding boots, etc etc lol.


----------



## teejae

you know you live on a farm when you chuck out whole watermelons for the goats and we all end up very sticky.
When you keep checking how ripe the mangoes and Lychees are on the trees  ahhh summer,best time of year,should get to 34c today,teejae


----------



## kenzie

You know u live on a farm when you have your vet on speed dial


----------



## Sylvie

You know you live on a farm..... When you are able to diagnose and treat any animal you own. (Perhaps with the help of TGS  )


----------



## kenzie

You know you live on a farm when you have at least two bottles of dewormer on hand at all times!


----------



## erica4481

You know ya live on a farm when ya have to leave the family Christmas gathering early to go home and get the goats put in the barn for the night


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you dress your goats up in Christmas gear and send pictures of them out as Christmas cards


----------



## goathiker

The bathroom sink is for thawing dog food, not brushing your teeth.


----------



## goathiker

Your living room couch grows so much hair it needs an ID tag.


----------



## 2wFarm

goathiker said:


> Your living room couch grows so much hair it needs an ID tag.


:hi5:
:ROFL:
That applies to my truck too. I must be buying the wrong tag each year.

You know you live on a farm, when you take your dog to the vet and they say : "He smells like a goat" and they are too polite to say : "And you do too".


----------



## Dani-1995

When "Santa" gives your goats a stocking full of animal crackers for Christmas... they don't get many treats but they sure do love them


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

When your goats get a wrapped present full of peppermints (they only got to eat a few the rest got put in the feed room for later)


----------



## MissMM

.....you have loads of V-tape, gauze, blue kote, nytrofurozone, pen-g and La200, but to find any band-aids for humans & ibuprofen takes and act from a higher power!


----------



## Houdini

You know you live on a farm 
When every present you get is for your animals


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you get cash for Christmas and immediately say- this is going toward the "new goat fund".

When every Christmas present you get is either something you need for the goats or goat related (I got everything goats- even a goat alarm clock that makes goat noises as the alarm!)


----------



## PantoneH

You live on a farm when u have neighbors and other family members come over on the holidays and won't eve enter the house when they see the giant, muddy, stinky, 100 pound potbelly pig sitting by the couch, with a 10 pound pygmy goat swaddled in blankets waiting on their Christmas dinner!


----------



## PantoneH

When you tel everyone to put their table scraps in a Wal-Mart bag so your chickens can have Christmas treats and get laughed out of the kitchen.


----------



## goathiker

When the animals own more things than you do


----------



## PantoneH

When you are more adamant about trimming hooves and trimming goat hair, manes and tails bathing dogs and soaking your pig in swine conditioner, instead of pampering yourself


----------



## PantoneH

When you rescue another goat, dog, horse, etc and your DH accepts it without a fuss.(story of my life- he used to pitch a fit when I'd bring home more. Now he's like, "at least I know they're taken care of!") I can't avoid it! They tug at your heartstrings


----------



## PantoneH

When you're telling everyone that's visiting for Christmas that you're expecting kids, triplets in fact, and your husband gets a slap on the back and congratulated for finally knocking you up!!!!:slapfloor:


----------



## PantoneH

MissMM said:


> you know when you live on a farm when.... you have to choose between the 'two-legged' drama that you have no hope of changing.... or going home to do chores for the 'four legged friends' that are so happy to see you..... to bad, so sad, went home to the barn drama...... and i thank god for it. i hate people at this point....


DON'T feel bad I've pretty much disowned my family bc they seemed to have an uncanny ability to call me all hours of the day spreading rumors about my husband, me, other respected people, husbands family...I got sick of it. They think I chose the husbands family over mine (my family aint much for support or family really at all I think my family's a bunch of stuck up bi-polar bullies) which in reality I chose my four legged family. =) I just love love LOVE coming home seeing my goats leaping and twisting in the air and screaming at the top of their lungs bc they're just SO happy to see momma!!!!!!


----------



## PantoneH

Oh and when ur city dwelling in laws refer to u as the goat/horse whisperer LOL


----------



## kenzie

littlegoatgirl said:


> When you get cash for Christmas and immediately say- this is going toward the "new goat fund".
> 
> When every Christmas present you get is either something you need for the goats or goat related (I got everything goats- even a goat alarm clock that makes goat noises as the alarm!)


Hey! i got a goat alarm clock too for christmas we will be waking up goat style lol

You know u live on a farm when instead of playing in snow or making hot chocolate in the morning, you wake up early and bust ice out of goats water buckets!


----------



## margaret

When the best present you could receive is a gift card for a farm supply store or Hoegger.


----------



## jennnaragsdale

milkmaid said:


> When your family members keep yelling in surprise when they enter the bathroom...
> because there's a DUCK in the bathtub!


Not to one up this one, but how about a cow in the house and car?









Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## kenzie

What a cute cow!!!


----------



## milkmaid

Hahaha! That picture REALLY needs a caption!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

kenzie said:


> Hey! i got a goat alarm clock too for christmas we will be waking up goat style lol
> 
> You know u live on a farm when instead of playing in snow or making hot chocolate in the morning, you wake up early and bust ice out of goats water buckets!


Cool! From TSC? I'm guessing its the same one, there can't be too many out there right? Haha!


----------



## aceofspades

jennnaragsdale said:


> Not to one up this one, but how about a cow in the house and car?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


Yes I've been there. 
That's one cute cow I'm thinking about getting a jersey Holstein cross that's breed to a guernsey bull.


----------



## kenzie

littlegoatgirl said:


> Cool! From TSC? I'm guessing its the same one, there can't be too many out there right? Haha!


Yea mine was too does it look old timey sort of with a white goat looking down!

You know you live on a farm when you own special show pants for showing season!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

kenzie said:


> Yea mine was too does it look old timey sort of with a white goat looking down!
> 
> You know you live on a farm when you own special show pants for showing season!!


Yeah! :hi5: cool! I have it set so I can wake up and feed the goats in the morning! :lol:


----------



## PantoneH

jennnaragsdale said:


> Not to one up this one, but how about a cow in the house and car?
> 
> View attachment 50820
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


Hey mom, can we stop by McDonald's on the way home? I REALLY want some French fries!!!! And let's get a MOO-oooovie!!!!!


----------



## PantoneH

That's. Pretty jersey calf! I want one but we don't have enough land. - You live on a farm when your bed is so crowded (4 dogs, a cat and a wee pygmy goat) and dh snores SO LOUD that you finally throw your hands up and go out to the barn with a sleeping bag and crash with the does.
They keep me soooo warm!


----------



## Houdini

You know you live on a farm when you would rather be with your four legged friends then with your two legged family.


----------



## margaret

You know you live on a farm when you DREAM about building goat pens. (True story!)


----------



## milkmaid

And dream about barns...and about goats...and chickens and ducks...and goats...and dogs...and more goats...and growing your own hay and feed...and goats...and goats...and goats...:dazed:


----------



## usamagoat

You know you live on a farm when...

all your animals one day make a revolution about you!:roll:


----------



## critergiter09

You know you live on a farm when all of your pictures on your phone, Facebook, and computer are all pictures of your critters


----------



## PantoneH

Hahaha true! You know u liv on a farm when all u think about is expanding both your animals and your knowledge of all things animal farm and goaty!


----------



## usamagoat

You know you live on a farm...

when you go out and see that your goats got into the garden and ate all vegetables and plants!:shocked:


----------



## PantoneH

I can relate to that one too... My flower garden is A BARREN WASTELAND. >.> buncha brats they are.


----------



## usamagoat

PantoneH said:


> I can relate to that one too... My flower garden is A BARREN WASTELAND. >.> buncha brats they are.


hahaa LOL:wink:


----------



## usamagoat

You know you live on a farm when....

you find out your goats had gotten in the feed room somehow and eaten all the barley grains ETC. LOL:whatgoat:


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit

You know your a farmer when your mom walks in the bathroom and sees a duck in the bathtub!


----------



## kenzie

You know you live on a farm when all of your school papers are about goats or horses ect.!
(well all of mine are!)


----------



## Houdini

kenzie said:


> You know you live on a farm when all of your school papers are about goats or horses ect.!
> (well all of mine are!dde09)


Same here 
You know you live on a farm when you mom peels you away from the animals to go shopping for pants.  (always)


----------



## fishin4cars

You know you work on a farm when, Will work for food, has nothing to do with what YOUR eating for supper!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when you know the different sounds of each piece of equipment and truck pulling in and out of the driveway without even looking


----------



## kenzie

You know you live on a farm when you can tell each goat apart even when they are 300ft away!


----------



## milkmaid

When you can tell your goats apart in the darkness by feel.


----------



## Sylvie

When you can imitate all your goat's voices perfectly


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

milkmaid said:


> When you can tell your goats apart in the darkness by feel.


... And smell! I can tell each of my goats apart by smell alone! :laugh: :wink: :razz:  :wink: I could also do it when I raised sheep too. :wink: :grin:


----------



## milkmaid

Now that is an accomplishment I have not attained yet! Wow!


----------



## MissMM

......when you can sleep through your hubby's snoring.... and loud video games at all hours of the night..... but if the LGDs let out their signature bark or an alarming 'bleet' from a goat or horse.... you are instantly out of bed and throwing on clothes... ready to go out the door....


----------



## MissMM

and as you are going through the years paperwork that you have printed out because you found it interesting.... you send anything 'recipe related' to the burn pile, but anything goat illness or anything 'caprine husbandry related' .... you save in an ever growing binder for 'future reference...'


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

When nobody wants to be near you because you smell awful and you don't notice or care because you were playing with your stinky bucky boy.


----------



## usamagoat

Lydia_the_goat said:


> When nobody wants to be near you because you smell awful and you don't notice or care because you were playing with your stinky bucky boy.


haha always thats very true


----------



## fishin4cars

When the cashiers and manager of tractor supply know you by your first name and the associates know what vehicle to load while your still inside looking around.


----------



## Dani-1995

fishin4cars said:


> When the cashiers and manager of tractor supply know you by your first name and the associates know what vehicle to load while your still inside looking around.


I can relate to this... at the feed store and Tsc

You know you live on a farm when burping a bloated goat is more natural to you than burping a human baby


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you can tell which goat is which by their cry

When you don't want to get rid of your favorite pair if jean because they are too short because "you can't tell they're short when I wear my boots!"


----------



## littlegoatgirl

fishin4cars said:


> When the cashiers and manager of tractor supply know you by your first name and the associates know what vehicle to load while your still inside looking around.


Yup!


----------



## Houdini

You know you live on a farm when your guest walk into your house and ask "are you making gingerbread?" And you reply "no I'm making goat treats."  really happened


----------



## oxhilldairy

You know you live on a farm when you go in your truck looking for a flashlight and come back out with a elastacator and bands,a bottle of pen g, a cow halter, breeding gloves,balers twine,grain scoop and we can't forget the hypodermic needles


----------



## PantoneH

When u enlist three geese (pomeranian breeder pair and a tolouse) to guard your livestock instead a large dog and they come to get loved on and fed treats and do just as good as any dog!!!!


----------



## PantoneH

fishin4cars said:


> When the cashiers and manager of tractor supply know you by your first name and the associates know what vehicle to load while your still inside looking around.


Hahaha its the same with me at tsc of dothan alabama . Im good friends with all the employees lololol


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when everyone in your house has an animal related ringtone (baa, moo, neigh, quack, etc


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

You reach into your pocket and find a blood collection tube. I have no idea how long it's been there as I don't wear that jacket often.


----------



## Struyksrus

When not only do you have a 'NOT for in the barn' coat but the 'NOT for the barn' coats pockets are still full of treats for all the times you just need to check that pregnant doe one more time before you leave to go somewhere.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I have it even worse - since the goats are on another property, if I stop by there before going somewhere nice I have to bring a whole change of clothes!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you talk about having kids in the spring and everyone stares at you

When you go to put your non-barn shoes on and realize that smell is coming from them-there's poop on them from that time you just HAD to go feed the goats NOW without changing shoes 

When you're typing a name and it autocorrects to oberhasli, and you don't even have obers...


----------



## Texaslass

^^Ha, yeah, except I don't even smell it! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sarah, I don't smell it either, it's usually my mom yelling at me to "get the goat poop off my shoes, she can smell it from there!" :lol:


----------



## usamagoat

You know you live on a farm when your wife beats you up for increasing the laundry!:laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you go pull an icicle off the house and just start eating it


----------



## milkmaid

When you can run all the way back to the house with a pail of milk and not spill a drop.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you can beat every boy in your class arm wrestling and when everyone asks what you do that you're strong you're like "I live on a farm. Need I explain more?"


----------



## MissMM

littlegoatgirl said:


> When you can beat every boy in your class arm wrestling and when everyone asks what you do that you're strong you're like "I live on a farm. Need I explain more?"


lol.... whenever there's something 'heavy' that needs to be moved in the office at work.... you're the 1st person everyone thinks of, even at only 5"2 & 125 lbs fully clothed & soaking wet....


----------



## PantoneH

Lol dont feel bad my in laws believe that i am as strong as an ox! Im the first person they call to plant trees in what we call alabama red clay. Thats some hard dirt lol


----------



## crownofjules

Houdini said:


> You know you live on a farm when you would rather be with your four legged friends then with your two legged family.


I go straight to the yard to hang out with the goats to "detox" from work before stepping inside to face teenagers and a stay-at-home hubby! The goats are always much happier to see me than my own "kids".
onder:


----------



## crownofjules

When your computer photo wallpaper at work consists of at least a third of your herd and a less of your real kids :type: ...and your "wear-everywhere" boots are speckled with goat's milk and chicken poo :chick: and you don't notice!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

MissMM said:


> lol.... whenever there's something 'heavy' that needs to be moved in the office at work.... you're the 1st person everyone thinks of, even at only 5"2 & 125 lbs fully clothed & soaking wet....


Yep! I 13 and tall(ish), around 5'6 or so, yet I still could barely tip the scale at 100 soaking wet... Yet I carry all the heavy stuff at school  it's funny because when my dad was moving a hay bale my aunt wanted to see how heavy it was so she picked it up and she's like "Wow that's heavy I can't believe you can carry that so easily" and my dads like "Hey, Sarah can carry it just as easy!" And she's like whoa...

You know you live on a farm when spending 3 hours in subzero temperatures outside working in the barn to make things warmer is your idea of fun!


----------



## margaret

You know you live on a farm when you can't sleep in past 6.


----------



## milkmaid

When "too sick to do chores" is very sick indeed!


----------



## GoatieGranny

You know you live on a farm when someone offers you a kitchen table they no longer need and you go look in the barn to see which animals get first dibs on it.


----------



## MissMM

when the outdoor thermometer reads -13 below when you get off work and come home to do chores and you spend EXTRA time doing chores in hopes that they will be ok. Yes, it is possible to sweat in those temps outside if you are dressed correctly....


----------



## PantoneH




----------



## sbhministry

When my wife makes cookies, I have to ask if they are for us or the goats.


----------



## Rasfamily

When you are afraid to open the back door if you didn't get to the feed bins before sun up. "Out of fear of the animals coming in the back door and over running the kitchen!!"
"P.S. Our Silkie rooster thinks he owns the house and will fight us to stay inside LOL"


----------



## paula2138

When you sweep the kitchen floor and ponder planting potatoes in the pile.


----------



## Ride4ever

Lydia_the_goat said:


> We have the cows, pigs, sheep, goats, rabbits, and chickens ALL in ONE barn. It is ridiculous!! We only have meat animals. No dairy or anything.


 That is bad. I complain about our fair, but at least almost every animal has its own barn. and we have both dairy goats and cows. However we have more goats than sheep yet they have 3 barns and their own arena and we only have one barn and have to share an arena with dairy cows, turkeys, and chickens. Pigs also have 3 barns are attached to a very large indoor arena. I mainly complain about the way the dairy goats are treated.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

MissMM said:


> when the outdoor thermometer reads -13 below when you get off work and come home to do chores and you spend EXTRA time doing chores in hopes that they will be ok. Yes, it is possible to sweat in those temps outside if you are dressed correctly....


Too true


----------



## dallaskdixie

You know you live on a farm when...
In the middle of class you start to daydream about the design of the new goat barn.


----------



## margaret

i have my dream barn all planned out.
You know you live on a farm when... You feel really sick but your goats HAVE to get their hay and grain and their water needs emptied and refilled and you have to give your sick goat meds and take care of the poor little ones who are getting butted out the door and can't get to the hay (etc...) Before you can finally go lay down.


----------



## Houdini

milkmaid said:


> When "too sick to do chores" is very sick indeed!


So true lol 
You know you live on a farm when you can tell your friend the name of the animal making the noise no matter if it's goat, cow, horse ect. lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you can go down and feed the goats when you haven't been strong enough to do anything else because you are so sick you have a fever of 104°

When you do the above and your parents yell at you so you have your brother make a video of the goats so you can watch it over and over again, have him show the goats a video of you every day so they don't miss you, and have your mom bring a goat to the window so you can see them


----------



## goathiker

When you know you can climb over every fence on your property, even the chain link...


----------



## erica4481

When you have to get undressed outside on the porch


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> When you know you can climb over every fence on your property, even the chain link...


Yes! And you know how to climb so that you make it over the electric fence to the goat's fence and climb over that

When you manage to find your way up the tree when branches don't start spurting out until 8-10 feet up!


----------



## crazy_goat_girl9716

You know you live on a farm when its -35* outides with a wind chill of -48* and you get the space heater out of your room and haul it to the basement where you aim it right at the goats huddled together by the stairs (all wearing YOUR sweatshirts) because the other space heater is already blowing on the rabbits and chickens.


----------



## crazy_goat_girl9716

When you call "cancelation days" your "barn days"


----------



## Ride4ever

crazy_goat_girl9716 said:


> You know you live on a farm when its -35* outides with a wind chill of -48* and you get the space heater out of your room and haul it to the basement where you aim it right at the goats huddled together by the stairs (all wearing YOUR sweatshirts) because the other space heater is already blowing on the rabbits and chickens.


 YES! doing that right now. So totally have to live on a farm.


----------



## NyGoatMom

When you hear it's gonna get really cold, and your first thoughts are about your animals!


----------



## crazy_goat_girl9716

Is it sad that I tuink my sweatshirts smell better now that they are "goaty"?


----------



## crazy_goat_girl9716

When you make popcorn with every intension of sharing with the goats


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Houdini said:


> So true lol
> You know you live on a farm when you can tell your friend the name of the animal making the noise no matter if it's goat, cow, horse ect. lol


I do that all of the time!


----------



## dallaskdixie

You're the only one in your class wearing a shirt with some kind of animal on it everyday.


----------



## PantoneH

When your friends suddenly break out signig, "ooh that smell!!!!!!!" Complaining about the goaty smell when you have a girls night out


----------



## kenzie

When sitting in class you hapoen to look down and see you have goat hair on your shirt!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you see that goat hair and know who's it is!!!!


----------



## Houdini

When you look at a patch of grass and go ooooh my horse(goat, cow ect.) would love that.


----------



## Houdini

When you forgot to play with your goat today when you promised and have to face her at dinner and hear her cry while you walk away. It breaks my heart to hear her cry. She was mad at me and wouldn't let me rub her down like normal  I want to cry right now.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

When you can drive to the barn with full water buckets in the back without spilling a drip


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

You know you live on a farm, when--when first encountering an animal, you inspect its back end before its front end!

63 pages and counting, haven't read them all yet...hope that wasn't a duplication.


----------



## aceofspades

You know live on a farm when the animals in the barn get heaters but the house heater is broken.


----------



## goatygirl

you know you live on a farm when the animals health comes before yours


----------



## Struyksrus

When you don't think twice about spending all day fighting the wind to hang tarps to protect your animals. But are too lazy to walk across the house to grab a jacket and so freeze everytime you run outside to check that the tarps arent coming loose.


----------



## LaurieW

You know you live on a farm when....you plan your vacation around kidding and when you can get help.


----------



## fishin4cars

When every pair of shoes you own is by the back door with a nice think layer of mud and goat pooh on them!


----------



## LaurieW

when...you collect bugs, to feed to your chickens as treats.


----------



## erica4481

When you love the smell of goat burps


----------



## Struyksrus

erica4481 said:


> When you love the smell of goat burps


When you can talk into a pen right after a silent goat burp and smell that a goat has burped!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

LaurieW said:


> You know you live on a farm when....you plan your vacation around kidding and when you can get help.


So very true!! We're making a mad dash to CA before our first doe is due to kid! Lol


----------



## kc8lsk

*kids*

You know you live an a farm when Your 2 legged kids run around saying maaa just to get a little more attention


----------



## Houdini

kc8lsk said:


> You know you live an a farm when Your 2 legged kids run around saying maaa just to get a little more attention


That's funny

When i was little I would put a frog in my front pocket and take the baby stroller and fill it with my stuffed animals and was horrified when my sister told me it was for baby dolls.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when you wish you could show and tell the TRUTH about farming with crops and livestock to everyone. (the lack of knowledge is insane sometimes... I even found this on a national geographic game)


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> You know you live on a farm when you wish you could show and tell the TRUTH about farming with crops and livestock to everyone. (the lack of knowledge is insane sometimes... I even found this on a national geographic game)


Does that say how many feet does a mature sheep have? And if so it would be four and that is a goat.


----------



## kc8lsk

you know your a goat farmer when you care more about your barn intercom than you care about your computer


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

Lydia_the_goat said:


> Does that say how many feet does a mature sheep have? And if so it would be four and that is a goat.


It says teeth and said 8 was the answer


----------



## PantoneH

Poor and live on a farm....when you go to an auction and ask a guy why his beautiful nubian doe aborted a baby and he looks at u like you are crazy and you get mad.... So when the goat doesnt sell you give him 15$ and bring her to a friends house to put groceries in her


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when you can get a herd vaccinated without help

sorry for some reason my phone combined the Wyr clipboarded with this post


----------



## MissMM

when you have to go on a 4 hour road trip.... but the ride home will take over 5 hours because it takes you right by a Tractor Supply Company!.... screw the light bill.... it can wait til the next paycheck...


----------



## goatygirl

You know you live on a farm when the girls at a county fair anoy you because they call you goat a sheep


----------



## kc8lsk

You know you live an a farm when you go to get a drink of coffee and find a goat nose in it.

You know you live on a farm when hoof prints are on your shoulders and your pockets are ripped

yes really has Happened the goat's name was black coffee have since quit taking my coffee out to the barn but now my Children keep trying to bring her in when I ask for a cup of coffee


----------



## goatygirl

you know you show your goats when ill knowledge fair goers annoy the heck out of you


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

We had someone who asked why they were showing deer with goats. It was really just 2 brown and black nubians with white spots. 

You know you live on a farm when the weather determines how your day will go


----------



## Rasfamily

You know you live on a farm when the neighbor down the streets pig goes under your fence to get in your yard.
Then you spend the money you have for lunch all week on more hot wire to protect your animals feed from free loaders LOL

"It's going to be a long week for me"


----------



## Ride4ever

When your barn is cleaner than your house and it is cleaned more often.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when you worry more about the animals when there is a tornado siren than getting yourself in your basement


----------



## MissMM

when.... you have a 1st year LGD that got out of the fencing due to too much damn snow.... he's been staying w-in a 2 mile radius for the last 2 days but hasnt found his way home... we've been tracking him... along w-half the county.... foot tracks obvious due to the dewe claw prints in the snow - not even wolves have them.. and here is where it's farm related... the male human members have been peeing on trees and mail boxes every 3/4 of a mile w-in a 3 mile radius of home hoping to guide this boy home.... buy stock in MGD folks.....


----------



## MissMM

because we don't want the Pappa and sons to get dehydrated until Scrappy is back home safe & sound. there are way too many predators out there for him to handle on his own at 8 months old.


----------



## cajunmom

You know you live on a farm when your watching movies with your kids and each one of you has a baby chick(s) nestled under your shirt while watching it.


----------



## aceofspades

When you are sick with the flu. And haven't been out of bed in 2 days dr order. But as soon as you here that you're favorite doe is kidding you jump up and run out in the cold to be with her.


----------



## sassy

Oh the flu is awful. Hope your better soon!! : hug


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when you can handle any sick animals no problem but avoid sick people like they have the plague


----------



## Struyksrus

You know you live on a farm when people's blood make you feel like fainting but you can be covered in the blood of your favorite horse and not even notice because the vet tells you the horse will be fine. 
I was 16 and walked out of ny riding lesson just as a horse being tubed threw itself sideways and managed to cut the inside of it's nose on the tube. I spent an hour standing under it's head putting pressure on it's nose and being showered with blood. It was a high strung thoroughbred 2 year old and didn't like men. Everytime the vet tried to take over she went berserk. My mom let me stay to help until the bleeding stopped then I sat on a garbage bag on the drive home. Ever since I started riding my dad has been convinced I would get killed or maimed. Poor daddy almost fainted when I walked in the door. I hadn't realized how bad I looked. My mom came running in and started yelling " Don't worry the blood is from a horse!" 

Sent from my SGH-S730M using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol:^^

When you take goat blankets you made to the dry cleaner and when asked what they are you answer nonchalantly "goat blankets"


----------



## oxhilldairy

Ditto to the blood thing lol I had to give a cow a trocar once and bloudy was bubbling out of her side with all the bloat air and I got covered in blood it was bad lol but befor that I tubed her and her head was well above mine and the end of the tube was over my face and I got covered in rumen juces yuck lol but it didn't stop me lol


----------



## goatygirl

Ewwwwww!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Eww just eww

Sent from my DX752 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nahhh, it's not THAT gross!


----------



## Ride4ever

Um...I beg to differ!


----------



## goatygirl

Kaitlyn were do you live? You sound extremly familiar


----------



## Ride4ever

lol. Not New Hempshire. Midwest area.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You know you'll e on a farm when you live on a farm :'D get it????... Anyone?? No? Ok :'(


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sry meant to put you live instead of you'll e


----------



## sassy

Lmao. I got it. ;-)


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I told my sister that joke and she had this I have no clue what your talking about on her face.


----------



## sassy

Most sister do that lol. I know it takes mine a few minutes to catch on then she goes oooohhh I get it.


----------



## nigies4ever

You know you live on a farm when you have to try to explain that that big scratch on your arm happened because your goat kicked you while you were hoof trimming.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha you know you live on a farm when you tell people your friends are goats :'D


----------



## margaret

You know you live on a farm when your idea of a fun vacation is a goat show!
Partly because you *can't* go anywhere else.


----------



## milkmaid

> You know you live on a farm when your watching movies with your kids and each one of you has a baby chick(s) nestled under your shirt while watching it.


Oh, BTDT! Not my kids though, my brothers and sisters!

You know you live on a farm when you're 20 times more excited about buying a new goat than about getting your driver's license.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I can relate :'D you know you live on a farm when you spend all you money on goats and farm animals


----------



## Cactus_Acres

You know you live on a farm when you hear your child utter the words: "Go away, Bree! You are chewing cud over my book!"


----------



## Cactus_Acres

From the same day/incident, you know you live on a farm when, if someone looks at the missing part of a page from your variety puzzles/logic problem book, you can say that your goat ate it. There is seriously a puzzle I on which I was working that is unsolvable now.

What can I say, normally a nice, warmish day with little wind is excellent for reading/sitting outdoors. When you decide to take the girls out of the pasture to graze near where you are sitting, well, they REALLY like anything paper you bring out with you....


----------



## OGYC_Laura

You know you live on a farm when no one thinks its odd that you a rocking a baby goat in the living room.


----------



## kc8lsk

You know you live on a farm when you have a young goat laying at your feet instead of a young dog (the goat was ill(better now) and the puppy was laying on the bed watching the goat)


----------



## MissMM

You know you live on a farm when you choose layers of clothing and space heaters v.s. comfort... are you going to buy propane to heat the house or hay to feed the goats and horses?..... It has been such a harsh winter that our "typical hay supply" that would leave us with several hundred bales left before "back out to pasture time..." comes... we will be entirely out of hay in 30 days.....but... we will also be out of propane to heat the house at roughly the same time... . For the same price of propane to see us through till spring I can buy better quality hay than what we put up this last year and quit stressing that there will be no "food stores" in the barn ....you know you live on a farm when you are more concerned about your animals surviving the winter than how you're going to....


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

We bought 50 bales to last through most of winter but since it got cold in October we are down to 2 bales


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you want to cry over moldy feed!

And when you can legitimately say "my goat ate my homework"


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

When you have become the expert to your friends on doing hooves and giving shots without abscesses


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When your friends ask how you're so strong and you answer "I live on a farm"


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You know you live on a farm when you spend more time with your goats than you do your own friends


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

When you prefer being with animals rather than people 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

When you say dream about goats


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

When you are going to the city with your friends and are planing everything to creep out all those city people. Like talking about selling the "kids" LOL we are going to have fun


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I've done that!!! I love doing it at the fair when city slickers come through!!


----------



## goatygirl

Were going to the Boston aquarium in our plads woho!


----------



## margaret

When you can beat all your friends in a wrestling match.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

When you can imitate a goat sound!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Struyksrus

You know you live in farm country when the most popular laundry-matt in town has a designated Filthy Machine for filth covered overalls and smelly blankets.

Sent from my SGH-S730M using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha!! Really??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

We have one special like that plus one for only horse and livestock equipment 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats

When your "fave place to shop" is the feed store, TGS or a vet supply, not the mall!
And when have more critters in your house than people.....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> We have one special like that plus one for only horse and livestock equipment
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Goat Forum mobile app


Wow that's kinda cool though!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit

When your favorite store is Tractor supply co


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Oops, meant tractor supply not TGS. Sorry!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatpoultryduckrabbit said:


> When your favorite store is Tractor supply co
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh my gosh me tooo!!!! My sister gets soo annoyed by it.

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Deschutes Dawn

You know you live on a farm when some of your best memories are made in the barn.


----------



## ElleBubba

You know you live on a farm when the kid who sleeps inside wakes you up for her morning feed.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

You feel a little off and run down to the cafe to get orange juice and pause in front of the cooler when you see yogurt...should I get some probios...you think

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## PantoneH

When you do so much work outside that it suddenly is labeled by strangers as a cardio workout. Lol
When your mother in law calls you to come lift a 150 pound box that was delivered at her house and the father in law cant even pick it up.
When you can pick up a 600 pound harley off the cement (not mine-mother in laws-) without a struggle, and it doesn't have crash bars! 
And also when you have an underweight kid, and you put goat feed pellets and grain into your husbands 200$ Ninja blender. Bc it just does it that much better. Haha


----------



## goatygirl

Why would you put feed pelets and grain in a blender?.


----------



## goatygirl

Oh i get it! A goat kid!


----------



## kc8lsk

You know you live on a farm when your 2 13 y.o. boys can move a 4x5 hay bale almost as good as the adults (150 yrds. down the two track and into the hay barn because the truck wouldn't go down the two track (snow)) :laugh:


----------



## OGYC_Laura

When all your friends know that the play pen in your living room is for your goat kids....
The medicine cabinet for the goats is better stocked than the one in your bathroom....
Your friends know that during kidding season there is no contact because my goats come first..


----------



## kc8lsk

When you tell Your Mother (2:30:am) that the new kids are here and she wants to come up immediatly to see them and then realizes she can't because she's got a Grandkid spending the night.


----------



## kc8lsk

Better yet when your husband wakes up in the morning to find a baby goat in bed with him because you went out to milk and found an unexpected baby that got too cold. (The Husband is not really a farmer)


----------



## goatygirl

My dads like that. He was not born a farmer but slowly in transition


----------



## PantoneH

I did that to my husband when my goat kidded january fourth and it was a windchill of 14 degrees lol he did not wake up happy


----------



## Struyksrus

When you are confused by the horrified looks of your table mates at the fancy dinner party when they hear you talk about tying the nanny up outside/throwing the nanny outside so the kids won't wander off when you aren't looking

Sent from my SGH-S730M using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kc8lsk

How about when you put up a sign down the road KIDS FOR SALE and you have to put at the bottom of it 2 legged ones excluded :laugh:


----------



## goatygirl

I'm going to totally do that


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha funny!!!  except there should be a joke sign for all goat people that says at the bottom excluding 4 legged ones :') haha jk that would be awful especially if someone was serious!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Cactus_Acres

You know you live on a farm, and might be slightly worthy of committing to a mental health facility, if you have ever taken off any article of clothing to dry a wet goat.

You went out in near blizzard conditions from a freak storm that wasn't even in the forecast, because you had rolled up the tarp covering most of the opening on the loafing shed that morning to allow some light and sunshine in where the girls live. You had to check on them. Snow had blown back about half way into the loafing shed, so you lowered the tarp, put some bricks on it to weight the bottom down, and you and your spouse sweep out the loafing shed so it won't end up muddy for the girls. Then, realizing your pregnant doe has snow on her back, you take off your nice, warm Carhartt jacket, and get your shirt so that you can dry the goats. At least the coat is still warm to put back on. Besides, the trip back to the house for a towel wouldn't have been all that fun in the blowing snow. Hey, at least the barn/loafing shed was still warm enough to keep their water from freezing, so it wasn't that cold out there.


----------



## CAjerseychick

You routinely spit goat hairs out of your AM coffee (your 11 year old doesnt use a filter when milking, but you like fresh milk for your coffee!)...

And, someone on Poultry forums thinks about hatching out the last egg in their bra, you think this is a good idea...


----------



## aceofspades

Disclaimer 1st video has bad language if that offends you don't watch.






When you're friends post these videos titled crazy goats!! 
And you're response is ugh those are sheep. 
I drives me crazy when people call a sheep a goat or a goat a sheep.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh my gosh!!! The first one is hilarious!!! :') thank you for sharing!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Also that brown goat has a long tail!!!!:0


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

4seasonsfarm said:


> Also that brown goat has a long tail!!!!:0
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


UGHHH " roll eyes" 
that's because it's a SHEEP


----------



## goatygirl

Lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> UGHHH " roll eyes"
> that's because it's a SHEEP


Oh sorry!! It didn't have wool and it was titled gangsta goat so I was confused haha also I didn't know sheep had long tails!!:0

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh sorry!! It didn't have wool and it was titled gangsta goat so I was confused haha also I didn't know sheep had long tails!!:0
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Sheep (As far as I know) Are born with long tails, but some people dock them


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh wow thanks 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh sorry!! It didn't have wool and it was titled gangsta goat so I was confused haha also I didn't know sheep had long tails!!:0
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yes he has been shaved. Maybe that's why he's so mad naked in public lol.

I don't raise sheep so correct me if I am wrong it is my understanding that it is customary to dock the long tails on newborn sheep for sanitary reasons. The long tails combined with the wool on the rear end is a bad combination and can even cause illness.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well after you told me it was a sheep I saw the video again, and then I could definitely tell it was a sheep by its facial shape!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DogainNigerians

You know you live on a farm when your only talking about goats in conversations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goat Lover 98

When you can step out your front door and distinguish the smell of the new goat you just brought home from the rest of the goat scents. 

I did this earlier, so cool!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

When you can tell each goats voice from the other


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Your meeting up with 2 other friends and b4 you get to your 2nd friends house to pick her up you manage to squeeze in 15 min of goat talk with your fellow country girl so you don't bore your other friend with it all


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I can relate!!!:')


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## purplemaizefarm

*You Know You Live on a Farm*

When someone is returning the buck they rented from you: they open the tailgate and say nonchalantly, "Oh, don't mind that lamb. We had a still birth, and I think the guardian chewed on it."


----------



## goathiker

^^^eww, not with MY buck...

When the neighbor offers his lower 5 acres for the goat to clean but takes down the electric fence so your pets won't get shocked. Then you have to run a new line from your barn because there's no way his fence will keep them in.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

You know you live on a farm when you get up before the cockrel as to not wake up all the other animals, and thus, avoiding the morning choir.


----------



## kenzie

dallaskdixie said:


> Your meeting up with 2 other friends and b4 you get to your 2nd friends house to pick her up you manage to squeeze in 15 min of goat talk with your fellow country girl so you don't bore your other friend with it all
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh dallas i do it to u too!!
You know u live on a farm when your main thing you look up online is craigslist/goats for sale!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Or look up pics of goats 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

kenzie said:


> Oh dallas i do it to u too!!
> You know u live on a farm when your main thing you look up online is craigslist/goats for sale!


You were that friend I talked to soooooo yea I know 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

You know you live on a farm when everyday you have something on that has an animal on it.(Shirts,sweatshirt,ect)


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## aceofspades

I thought this fit this thread well. 
I couldn't stop laughing because I've done that lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hana :') that is funny I have done that too!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

kenzie said:


> Oh dallas i do it to u too!!
> You know u live on a farm when your main thing you look up online is craigslist/goats for sale!


Yes, me too. One friend is a complete goat girl and the other is such a cityish girl


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I have friends city and really country!!!:0


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you're having a terrible day so the first thing you do is go see the goats-they usually cheer you up


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh my gosh so true and they are also a good therapy when you are angry!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yup!!!!!


----------



## margaret

You know you live on a farm when you and your siblings sitting on a bench eating chocolate creamsicles would remark that the creamsicles looked like your does teats. Never heard any other kids say that
That happened several years ago......


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When your entire birthday list is supplies needed for your upcoming kids (due date is a little over 2 weeks after my bday!)


----------



## kenzie

You know you live on a farm when after going to Tractor Supply one day your main conversation in the car ride home is how they changed companies for their feed bowls


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

When you get super excited for 'Chick Days' at your local farm store 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wlschwallenberg said:


> When you get super excited for 'Chick Days' at your local farm store
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I got excited and bought 11 chicks. I would have bought more but they were expensive!!!:0

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatfarmer4891

You know you live on a farm when....you have to warn newly visiting guests that the screaming out back isn't tortured kids...it's just the herd because they have figured out that I am home and haven't been out to feed them yet.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

4seasonsfarm said:


> I got excited and bought 11 chicks. I would have bought more but they were expensive!!!:0
> 
> Hehe we bought 12. They ARE expensive!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Not sure why it added my response into to the quote. Lol

We bought 12. How much do you pay for yours if you don't mind me asking?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

The total ended up being $30. Most were $3 a piece and some were $2 a piece!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Ouch. $3.50 a piece for us!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What kind did you get?? We got Rhode Island Red pullets, unsexed black giants, and silver lace pullets


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When your mom won't take you to TSC or any farm store unless we absolutely positively HAVE to go, because she KNOWS we'll end up with a box FILLED with chicks (I get to finally go tomorrow to get my kid kit around, she better be prepared for a lot of begging!!)


----------



## Goat Lover 98

When you find yourself using a deer bone to crack open one and a half dozen eggs your hen gave up brooding to feed to the LGD. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk

You know you live on a farm when your shower is full of baby goats (I had 10 bottle babies in the shower) finally got them out of there and now only have 6 I sold 4


----------



## SunnydaleBoers

You know you live on a farm when you get more excited about the Krone baler the husband bought at an auction today than you did about your last new car...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

You know you live on a farm when city people say "Your boots look dirty." and people say "Do you live on a farm?".

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You know you live on a farm when people start tellin you your becoming a goat or animal of some sort!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## russellp

You know you live on a farm when your wife says you smell like goat sh*t and you say that's odd, I been shoveling goat sh*t for the past 6 hrs.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

You know you live on a farm when I'm sitting in the house with a little trouble maker on my lap because she can't stay in her own pen.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Spoilt!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

When you are checking your doe every chance you get because her ligs are practically gone yet no other signs are showing!!! :GAAH: Seriously hon, anytime now, I CAN'T WAIT for your babies to come. I give you permission to break the doe code, please!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

You know you live on a farm when you have a baby goat in the house because she has Joint Ill and she wakes you up in the middle of the night.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Mamaboyd

You know you live on a farm when you make a run to your kids school and notice you have some hay in your hair and some type of poop on your shoes lol.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

You know you live on a farm when for creative writing you are writing a playlist with songs that represent your life and your friend turns around, dead serious, and says "Old McDonald Had a Farm"


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

You know you live on a farm when you pay $400+ in vet bills for a doeling that you are selling for $275.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## dnchck

Prayers to your little..so very sorry!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

dnchck said:


> Prayers to your little..so very sorry!!


Thanks!  She seems to be getting better. She has joint ill, you can follow her progress here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/penicillin-reaction-164878/

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## LaurieW

You know you live on a farm when....you have a container of yogurt in your refrigerator noted "For Animals Only! - Do Not Eat!"


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

You know you live on a farm when...I don't know! :lol:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatygirl

How is Lilly? December has not started she's due today too.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Olivia, Lilly still hasn't had her kids, yet. Sigh. I guess she's still going to follow the same old doe code.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## luvmyherd

You know you live on a farm (and so does everyone else in the waiting room) when you remember to roll down your cuffs in the doctor's office and dump straw all over the floor.
(True story:shocked


----------



## goathiker

You know you live on a farm when you can drive any transmission in a vehicle, including a manuel 3 speed on the column.


----------



## luvmyherd

LOL!!! My daughter is now a city girl. She just bought a classic Rambler with a stick on the column. She can't drive it but I can.

I really new I lived on a farm this weekend. We were invited to a neighbor's for a big Easter party. My *Sunday Best* was my pink corduroy overalls. And I was still over dressed.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You know you live on a farm
When you realize how much hay in your boot really hurts.


----------



## aceofspades

goathiker said:


> You know you live on a farm when you can drive any transmission in a vehicle, including a manuel 3 speed on the column.


True I learned how to drive on back country dirt roads in a 1961 Chevy 3 on the tree.


----------



## MissMM

when you can't go to work until you have done a "head count" on the animals....2 and 4 legged.... I hate this time of year when it's dark when I am trying to leave for work.... and in a few weeks it will be dark when I get home.... there's no winning..... but I am so glad I have a boss that is happy as long as I show up.... even if it's a bit late.... but the maintenance dude wants to check the condition of the bottom of my shoes...... lol.... I've had some "pucks of poo" rotate down the hallway a time or 20.....


----------



## MissMM

oh - I need my "dumb phone back..." this is in the wrong spot....


----------



## Sundancer

You know you live on a farm ....when you leave the house in the morning, get seen by the critters and greeted by all in a cacophony of noise that warms your heart. Nothing can compare to the sights and sounds of an animal farm. The smell of pine drifting thru the air, the breeze singing thru the trees in the forest, the birds greeting the morning sun. 

Pabst Blue ribbon and a moon pie.......what more could you ask for :sun:


----------



## milkmaid

When you'd rather use the woods than a public restroom, because "it's cleaner"...


----------



## CaprineDream

When your mom makes you change before school, claiming that you "smell like a buck".


----------



## PygmyMom

CaprineDream said:


> When your mom makes you change before school, claiming that you "smell like a buck".


Haha!! Yes! Or when you pick your children up from school and they roll all the windows down claiming "it stinks like buck in here!"


----------



## goatygirl

When you have to sneak around the yard so you don't set off the critter alarm one starts and they all start.


----------



## Scottyhorse

When you put on a coat that you haven't worn in a while, and notice parts of it are pinned up. You unpin it, then put your hands in the pockets, finding old dried up goat poo and shavings. Wondering what happened to this poor coat, you remember that you gave it to one of the does to wear after she got shaved for an early spring show...


----------



## takethelead

You know when you live on a farm when your enjoying your morning coffee and you look up to see 6 chickens and 5 goats waiting for their coffee.


----------



## Ziegen

when there is always a little straw under your desk at the office and your work/business clothes always have little hoofprints on them after lunch break. :type:


----------



## kc8lsk

You Know you live on a farm when you go out to chores wearing a sweatshirt and a coat and come back in with just your coat because a sick doe is wearing your sweatshirt.


----------



## llazykllamas

llazykllamas said:


> When your best Black Friday shopping deal is a pallet of barn lime


Bump ---- because 'tis the season!


----------



## goatfarmer4891

You know you live on a farm when....you feed the goats before your husband


----------



## gracethegoatgirl

You know you live on a farm when you always have bags under your eyes from January to about mid-April. And all your friends know why and take care not to speak to loudly. 


Goat chick


----------



## Petrova

You know you live on a farm when you find a piece of hay in your scrambled eggs...


----------



## goatygirl

You know you live on a farm when you can tell that there is a car in your drive way by your animals alarms.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Heck, my dogs made sure I knew before I lived on a farm!


----------



## Trickyroo

You know you live on a farm when……your truck is out in a "monumental" storm and you have two ewes with lambs in the garage.


----------



## happybleats

you know you live on a farm when your kid drops his apple and you say..just wipe it off..the goat didnt eat all of it!!! :snowcheese:


----------



## Trickyroo

:hi5::ROFL: Right on , lol.


----------



## luvmyherd

Very good Happybleats!!!!!!!
I just had a "know I live on the farm" experience when we planned our recent trip to Seattle around goat delivery dates. Got home last night. Everyone is fine and we should have our first babies in about two weeks. No more get aways until July.


----------



## OGYC_Laura

You know you live on a farm when you reach in your pocket and find an egg and think " ooh breakfast" lol


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Trickyroo

You know you live on a farm and your in the grocery store and you reach in your pocket for money and you unexpectantly pull your hand out with a gooey crushed egg dripping from it 
Just happened to me today , :ROFL:


----------



## OGYC_Laura

Yup me too lol the lady at wal mart was not impressed lol


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## goatygirl

When the power goes out and you spend all day melting snow to give to the animals so much so that by the time the power comes back on and you finally are able to realize that you have not drank water since the previous day.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Trickyroo said:


> You know you live on a farm and your in the grocery store and you reach in your pocket for money and you unexpectantly pull your hand out with a gooey crushed egg dripping from it
> Just happened to me today , :ROFL:


Did that at a horse show...


----------



## imthegrt1

You know when you have become a goat farmer when you can spot a nanny while driving down a country rd.and say her I think she's about to have a kid. Pull over to the side and guess what she had triplets.first one born dead second one was black and third was brown and black spots. Was going hop the fence but there were some apacha there and they were guarding her ....was a wild experience


----------



## SeventeenFarms

you know you live on a farm when you go into a store and the cashier looks at your jacket and says "your dog must be shedding" and you look at your jacket sleeve and point to different hairs and say "well, this one is from my goat Frances, this one is Irene's....and this is from my horse Lou , and oh, this one is from one of my cats, and the feather over here is..."


----------



## luvmyherd

or....................you take your clothes out of the dryer to find a cooked egg in your pocket. True story.


----------



## Trickyroo

luvmyherd said:


> or....................you take your clothes out of the dryer to find a cooked egg in your pocket. True story.


:ROFL:i:ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## luvmyherd

You know you live on a farm when you hope you can pick up WiFi in the barn so you can sit with a goat in labor.
I did!!!! (But I keep losing it.)


----------



## adriHart

luvmyherd said:


> You know you live on a farm when you hope you can pick up WiFi in the barn so you can sit with a goat in labor.
> I did!!!! (But I keep losing it.)


Haha I have the same problem if I step into a certain stall I lose it or if my pregnant doe decides to wander out back of the barn but I can get it when I'm in the kidding stall usually. I like to play music for my animals streaming.


----------



## GodsGarden

....when you take almost 500 pictures of your new baby goat and a week hasn't even passed. Welcome to the world Little Daisy.


----------



## luvmyherd

OMG, she looks almost exactly like our newest only ours is Nubian. I will try to get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## kc8lsk

You go to get back in your car and the goat is sitting in the front seat laughing at you because she locked you out (true story).


----------



## luvmyherd

^^
:ROFL::slapfloor::ROFL::slapfloor:


----------



## Lstein

You know you live on a farm, when your coat pocket has any combination of the following: an egg, sawdust, horse treat, marshmallows, pocket knife, sunflower seeds, straw, a nail, the little white string from a feed bag (paper attached), and a piece of twine............probably all at the same time.

And another that I just remembered:

You know you live on a farm if, when sitting in the pew at church, you randomly reach into your "town coat" pocket and find an egg....from that morning, but have no recollection of putting it there.


----------



## dian_na

You know you live on a farm when one of your kid goats knocks on the door with a 3lb can stuck on her head. Happened this mornnig I always bring it in and somehow forgot. Funny how she knew exactly where to come.


----------



## nigies4ever

You know you live on a farm when your calendar has more goat due dates on it than friend's birthdays...


----------



## happybleats

you know you live on a farm when you stay careful all day not to dirty your last clean pair of jeans, but dive to the dirt when your goat is having kidding issues and wipe gunk all over those same pants 30 minutes later lol..

Yep they are in the washer now!!!


----------



## OGYC_Laura

You know you live on a farm when the play pen in your living room is full of hay


----------



## Trickyroo

kc8lsk said:


> You go to get back in your car and the goat is sitting in the front seat laughing at you because she locked you out (true story).


:slapfloor::ROFL::ROFL::slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo

happybleats said:


> you know you live on a farm when you stay careful all day not to dirty your last clean pair of jeans, but dive to the dirt when your goat is having kidding issues and wipe gunk all over those same pants 30 minutes later lol..
> 
> Yep they are in the washer now!!!


Oh i know that feeling , i won't go up to the barn or within 50 feet of it if i have my "good shoes" on but when you hear a blood curdling wail you fly up there like no ones business with heart in throat only to find they are playing and the one that screamed was not being allowed back up on their play spool :GAAH:

Picking out goat berries from in between treads is NOT fun


----------



## kc8lsk

Yes laura Fantasia has an attitude. And it shows


----------



## Trickyroo

I guess you should've told her you were taking her for ice-cream afterwards , maybe she wouldn't have locked you out , lol.
Oh she's pretty !


----------



## kc8lsk

Trickyroo said:


> I guess you should've told her you were taking her for ice-cream afterwards , maybe she wouldn't have locked you out , lol.
> Oh she's pretty !


I was picking her up to bring her home I just got her the 17th, She's a purebred but she's bred to an angora I'm trying to figure out what her kids are going to look like.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ahhhh , well ,you might just have to wait and be surprised if you don't find any others with that breeding  Even more exciting !


----------



## Lstein

You know you live ion a farm, when you have two goats in the backseat, and one on the floorboards of a Buick.....and think nothing of it.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You know when guest come in the house and aren't surprised to see baby goats:') haha


----------



## dian_na

You know you live on a farm when you watch how to goat videos on you tube and wonder what the hell kind of farm they live on that the women are so clean. Milking goats in their go to town best. How they do that????


----------



## SerenitySquare

You know you live on a farm when you are standing in line at Starbucks to get a coffee and you reach in your pocket for your wallet and pull out a carrot. I guess there is one mad rabbit at home watching all the others eat theirs.
Yup happened this morning. Oh and the barista never said a word, hehe


----------



## goatygirl

You know you live on a farm. While ridding your friends arab she starts to prancie and wondering wether it is an actually supposed to happen or its a sacrificial dance of some sort.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

You know you live on a farm when the animals have cleaner stalls than your room


----------



## Trickyroo

You know you live on a farm when you have a spider web hanging in your kitchen for months but your barn is spiderweb free


----------



## nigies4ever

You know you live on a farm when your shower drain is filled with hay


----------



## CritterCarnival

nigies4ever said:


> You know you live on a farm when your shower drain is filled with hay


Yeppers, shower drain, kitchen sink drain, washing machine filter...:GAAH::ROFL:


----------



## groovyoldlady

You know you live on a farm when the mice eat a hole through your jacket to get at the goat treats in your pocket.


----------



## SeventeenFarms

You know you live on a farm when you get up at 4am to get everyone fed etc so that you can get to work on time...and when you get home from work you don't even go in the house but first spend time with and take of everyone. You always take care of yourself last!


----------



## goatygirl

You know you live on a farm when you are at school and your bra starts to ich and ich and ich, when you go to the bathroom you are able to dump out almost a hole bale of hay onto the bathroom floor.


----------



## OGYC_Laura

You know you live on a farm when you wash goat blankets and jackets before you wash anything else and if you are low on water the goats get all they want and kids are told to stay clean lol


----------



## luvmyherd

You know you live on a farm when you have a baby goat who cannot walk nor regulate her temp..........she sleeps on your bed. (She has fully recovered and is fine.)


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

luvmyherd said:


> You know you live on a farm when you have a baby goat who cannot walk nor regulate her temp..........she sleeps on your bed. (She has fully recovered and is fine.)


Georgeous coloring!!!:O


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You know you live on a farm when people tell you your best friends are goats!:')


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl

You know you live on a farm when you're holding a sleeping baby goat on your lap during art class.


----------



## kc8lsk

My Son knows he lives on a farm because he woke up to a bottle baby goat in his bed because he decided to miss chores.


----------



## margaret

^^:ROFL:
You know you live on a farm when your 2 yo brother says ''Bay-co'' (Baycox)


----------



## Goatzrule

You know you lives on a farm when you use horse bug spray more than human bug spray


----------



## thekibblegoddess

You know you live on a farm when it's so hot and you're so far out in the country you decide to do your housework in bra & panties. And then some folks you told, "Oh, just stop by any time" do just that. And the blinds are all up so the mad dash for clothes is completely viewable.


----------



## margaret

^^:slapfloor::ROFL:


----------



## gonegoaty

You know you live on a farm when you pull your goat out of the back of a Fex Ex truck because she wants to help get the package too. (Yes, this did happen! My Fed Ex and UPS guys have some great stories....) :crazy:


----------



## COgoatLover25

You know you live on a farm when you talk more to your animals than other people :lol:


----------



## happybleats

when you come up with little ditties like this one: Lol..but so true!!

from Jennifer Keys

On the first day of Christmas I gave this to my goats!
One brand new barn!
On the second day of Christmas I gave this to my goats!
Two heated buckets and one brand new barn!
On the third day of Christmas I gave this to my goats
Three mineral lick tubs, two heated buckets and one brand new barn!
On the fourth day of Christmas I gave this to my goats!
Four expensive round bales, three mineral lick tubs, two heated buckets and one brand new barn!
On the fifth day of Christmas I gave this to my goats...
Five warm goat coats, four expensive round bales, three mineral lick tubs, two heated buckets and one brand new barn!
On the sixth day of Christmas I gave this to my goats frown emoticon
Six more expensive round bales, five warm goat coats, four expensive round bales, three mineral lick tubs, two heated buckets and one brand new barn!
On the seventh day of Christmas I gave this to my goats. 
Seven loafing sheds, six more expensive round bales, five warm goat coats, four expensive round bales, three mineral lick tubs, two heated buckets and one brand new barn. 
On the eighth day of Christmas I gave this to my goats
Eight MORE expensive round bales, seven loafing sheds, six (stinking) expensive round bales, five warm goat coats (for the sissies) four expensive round bales, three mineral lick tubs, two heated buckets and one (now slightly dented) brand new barn. 
On the ninth day of Christmas I gave this to my goats 
Nine MORE heated buckets, eight (good grief how much hay can they eat?) expensive round bales, seven loafing sheds (because we can't all share a barn can we?!?) six expensive round bales, five warm goat coats (SMH), four EXPENSIVE round bales, three mineral lick tubs, two heated buckets and one brand new barn. 
On the tenth day of Christmas I gave this to my goats
nine more heated buckets!!!!, eight more expensive round bales, seven loafing sheds, six expensive round bales, five warm goat coats, four expensive round bales!!!!, three mineral lick tubs, two heated buckets and one beat to heck brand new barn. 
On the eleventh day of Christmas I gave this to my spoiled goats 
Eleven straw filled stalls, ten expensive round bales, nine more heated buckets, eight (geez O Pete) expensive round bales, seven loafing sheds, six expensive round bales (waaa!!!), five warm goat coats, four expensive round bales, three mineral lick tubs, two heated buckets and one brand new (but now barely standing) barn. 
On the twelfth day of Christmas it gave this to my goats
My VERY LAST 12 dollars, eleven straw filled stalls, ten expensive round bales, nine more heated buckets, eight MORE expensive round bales, seven loafing sheds, six expensive round bales, five warm goat coats, four expensive round bales, three mineral luck tubs, two heated buckets, one brand new barn ( and all that was left of my sanity and will to live)


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats my holiday in a nutshell :ROFL:


----------



## thekibblegoddess

You know you live on a farm when you bend over to pick something up off the floor and an egg falls out of your bra. And you wonder, "How long has that been in there?"


----------



## thekibblegoddess

You know you live on a farm when you constantly make notes to yourself such as, "Make SURE you have removed every last egg before turning your shirt tails loose."


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When your excuse to get the heck off the phone is that you have a goat still on the milk stand :lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady

thekibblegoddess said:


> You know you live on a farm when you bend over to pick something up off the floor and an egg falls out of your bra. And you wonder, "How long has that been in there?"


I just spewed my coffee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gonegoaty

thekibblegoddess said:


> You know you live on a farm when you bend over to pick something up off the floor and an egg falls out of your bra. And you wonder, "How long has that been in there?"


Oh no! That reminds me of the time I came into work with a pocket full of eggs I forgot to take out.... I remembered when I put my hand in my pocket and felt egg yolk.:faint:


----------



## groovyoldlady

You know you live on a farm when people's dogs GLUE their noses to you and you have to explain why you smell so "inviting"...


(Hey, I MEANT to take a shower! OK?)


----------



## luvmyherd

groovyoldlady said:


> You know you live on a farm when people's dogs GLUE their noses to you and you have to explain why you smell so "inviting"...QUOTE]
> Been there; done that! Over and over and over.
> 
> You know you live on a farm when the feed bill is more than the grocery bill.:laugh:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Ah, and then there's today's example: You know you live on a farm when you slowly cruise by junk that people are throwing out because that old stair rail would make a great hay feeder! Or a new gate! and that pallet? I've can MAKE goat stuff with that pallet!

Good thing nothing fell outta the car on the ride home... ;-)


----------



## russellp

You know you live on a farm when your wife texts you to bring milk and eggs, and she doesn't mean from the store!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

You know you live on a farm when you are late to a girl scout meeting because a goat is having kids and you have trained the friends so well that they atop the meeting and for a half an hour, you tell them about baby goats.

Also when your best friend knows a ton about goats and doesn't even have any!


----------



## Goatzrule

you know you are a farmer when at high school orientation night your dad asks where I can park my horse

wow this is a long thread


----------



## goathiker

You know you live on a farm alone all day when you find yourself spouting things like "oh look at Sunny-bunny 'tretchin' her tuuuute widdle peetes"


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> You know you live on a farm alone all day when you find yourself spouting things like "oh look at Sunny-bunny 'tretchin' her tuuuute widdle peetes"


:scratch::shrug:


----------



## goathiker

"stretching her cute little feetes"


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> "stretching her cute little feetes"


Oh ! :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> You know you live on a farm alone all day when you find yourself spouting things like "oh look at Sunny-bunny 'tretchin' her tuuuute widdle peetes"


hahaha....what's worse? you saying it or me understanding it? :lol:


----------



## luvmyherd

You know you live on a (goat) farm when you are sitting on your couch and go, "I smell Billy Goat!" and realize it is you.
(Gotta love this time of year)


----------



## catharina

When your 5 year old son writes "My goat is in heat" in his kindergarten class journal!


----------



## groovyoldlady

catharina said:


> When your 5 year old son writes "My goat is in heat" in his kindergarten class journal!


That's AWESOME. ;-)


----------



## groovyoldlady

You know you live on a farm when every piece of fiction you write has to have quirky dairy goats in it.


----------



## odieclark

*Living on farm mistaken identity*

You know you live on a farm when, ...or in my case, my heart is on the farm, but I am just a rural farmer(2 locations with critters)..:think:

Well, yesterday we learned while collecting a fecal sample from a lamb who is and has been much smaller than the others, that she is really a HE! So, we bought her as a she, as she was with the ewes we purchased from a very reputable breeder. :-oBut she is a he!:-o

I can't stop laughing . and had to tell somebody! :leap:


----------



## luvmyherd

>>>When your 5 year old son writes "My goat is in heat" in his kindergarten class journal!<<<
That is priceless!!!!!! :slapfloor::ROFL::slapfloor::ROFL::slapfloor:


----------



## luvmyherd

>>>But she is a he!<<<

Years ago we bought a handraised cockatiel that we were assured was a male; to go with our female. This lady had a bird store and was an *expert*. We ran into her a few months later at the grocery store and when she asked, "How is Kiwi?" I had to tell her, "GREAT! he is laying eggs!"
She offered to exchange her but we loved her too much. Instead she gave us a really good deal on a proven male.


----------



## catharina

Odie, I have Living On A Farm Mistaken Identity too! It 's just a back yard that smells like a farm--or should that be in the "Confessions" thread?


----------



## PurpleToad

You know you live on (or near) a farm when the way the wind blows determines how you dry your laundry.lol During the summer I like to hang things like blankets on the clothes line to dry and air out. My husband is under strict orders to inform me first thing if they have to run the incinerator at the hog farm. Cause goodness knows if I hang outside on incinerator days my blankets will NOT come off the line smelling good.


----------



## odieclark

all too funny! Luvmyheard-have to remember to tell the sellers! They will want to know and be likely red in the face anyhow! Haha! No seriously, they are the greatest people! But, free or reduced pricing is acceptable! 

Catharina-I hear you on smells like-! I have shoes for the hen house/area, for our goats, pigs, and lambs here-nearby property, and for the farm! Then in the winter, I try to keep separate shoes/boots as well, which gets to be a big/huge shoe/boot collection that all stink! Then, the clothing...! True confessions-maybe that would be a whole new thread!:leap: 

Purpletoad-oh, no, the clothes don't pick up the odor-do they?!


----------



## goathiker

You know you live on a farm when you wear your hiking boots to go house hunting.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What kind of houses are you looking at that require you to be prepared to trek through all terrain? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You know you live on a farm when your new cell phone search is narrowed down to the ones that have a break resistant screen, and they have to be waterproof, sand, salt, dirt, dust, lightning and run-over-by-a-truck proof too :lol:


----------



## goathiker

The right kind of course. 

You know you live on a farm when your house decor is long white dog hair.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Obviously :lol: Everyone knows the best kind of houses are the ones that require you to scale a cliff to get to it :lol: 
Red and blue dog hair here, and some cat hair from that awful catling my son found...

You know someone DIDN'T live on a farm (or on this planet) when they tell you they didn't know where milk came from until they were in their 20's.... :shock:


----------



## PurpleToad

odieclark- EVERYTHING picks up the smell of the hogs when the wind blows right. Just went outside with the dog and the AIR smells like hog.lol And this morning the first thing I smelled was the incinerator burning away. When I have to help in the buildings I leave my metal frame glasses on to rinse the smell off.lol One day we had a hammer at the house that had been at the hog barns for six months or so and I picked the hammer up to move it and went on to do other things and it took me three hours to figure out why I was smelling the hog buildings in the house...it was just my hands.lol


----------



## PurpleToad

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Obviously :lol: Everyone knows the best kind of houses are the ones that require you to scale a cliff to get to it :lol:
> Red and blue dog hair here, and some cat hair from that awful catling my son found...
> 
> You know someone DIDN'T live on a farm (or on this planet) when they tell you they didn't know where milk came from until they were in their 20's.... :shock:


Had a conversation the other day with my 13 y/o about cucumbers. I had said something to the effect of "I hope our cucumbers set on, I want some good pickles" she looks at me with this confused look on her face and goes "Wait, pickles come from cucumbers?!?!!!!!". I couldn't believe she was seriously asking me this.lol I explained to her that yes, pickles are cucumbers. And she's spent her formative years on a farm.


----------



## goatblessings

You know you live on a farm when>>>>>>>
: Your 5 year old "rescues" a baby skunk from the dog by hiding it under his shirt.
: Skunk = a season
: Your "good"shoes become barn shoes within a month
: Your kids don't understand why the chipmunks bite when they have obviously been rescued from the cat
: "Vacation" means fair week
: Kids are 4 legged
: All farm animals are fed before family - after all, people have thumbs
: Your new outfit comes from Tractor Supply
: Mane N Tail, Absorbine Jr., vet wrap and udder balm are supplies in YOUR bathroom
Everything one the calendar is cancelled for kidding season


----------



## luvmyherd

>>>Everything one the calendar is cancelled for kidding season<<<
Oh yeah, trips to visit our daughter in Seattle have to be completed no less than a week before the first kid is due.


----------



## catharina

odieclark said:


> all too funny! Luvmyheard-have to remember to tell the sellers! They will want to know and be likely red in the face anyhow! Haha! No seriously, they are the greatest people! But, free or reduced pricing is acceptable!
> 
> Catharina-I hear you on smells like-! I have shoes for the hen house/area, for our goats, pigs, and lambs here-nearby property, and for the farm! Then in the winter, I try to keep separate shoes/boots as well, which gets to be a big/huge shoe/boot collection that all stink! Then, the clothing...! True confessions-maybe that would be a whole new thread!:leap:
> 
> Purpletoad-oh, no, the clothes don't pick up the odor-do they?!


Odie--there IS a barnyard confessions thread & it's at least as hilarious as this one! Go look & then tell us your darkest secrets!


----------



## SeventeenFarms

you know you live on a family farm, big, small, or backyard, when you understand and can relate to every one of these posts - no one here needs an explanation, or to apologize for who they are. its good to laugh 
thanks for all these posts


----------



## margaret

You know you live on a farm when...
You’ve used vet wrap and goat collars as hair bands, used vet wrap on your own wounds, when you’ve cut yourself open, taped up the wound with duct tape and gone back to work, used baling twine as a belt, sprayed Blu-Kote on your own ringworm and baling twine and duct tape are essentials of life.


----------



## margaret

You know you live on a farm when… 
You’re talking on the phone and you start getting strange looks and wonder why, then realize it’s because you said "and there's 25 tubes of blood in the fridge that need to be dealt with"


----------



## goathiker

You know you live on a farm when...

Upon seeing new little soda pops in 6 ounce bottles you say quite loudly "let's get about 10, they are perfect for freezing my colostrum in". Looking up you see a ring of curious people debating over your menopausal body.
As a bonus DH turned bright red :lol:


----------



## luvmyherd

OR......................When you are at a New Year's Eve potluck; and you are, as usual, explaining your lifestyle to curious city folk and the notice that guy next to you blanches white when you casually say, "Oh, I could never eat an animal I have not had a personal relationship with." :cheers:


----------



## margaret

You know you live on a farm when...
5:30 is sleeping in and sleeping until 6:00 is a luxury you never have.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Umm, no, sleeping until 10am is sleeping in, sleeping until noon is a luxury. Waking up at 5-6am everyday makes me homicidal :lol:
It's been real awful lately, been getting up at 7am every morning because I keep forgetting to close the curtain :lol:


----------



## Jessica84

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Umm, no, sleeping until 10am is sleeping in, sleeping until noon is a luxury. Waking up at 5-6am everyday makes me homicidal :lol:
> It's been real awful lately, been getting up at 7am every morning because I keep forgetting to close the curtain :lol:


With the temps we've been having?!  no way I would die of a heat stroke if I wasn't done with all the feeding my 7 lol
I do have to laugh about the blood in the fridge. I just learned to draw blood not long ago and was so excited I took a picture of it and sent it off to my brother Daniel via text message. I just punched Daniel in and pressed send not taking the time to see which Daniel and i sent it to my husbands very city coworker lol he just replied uhhhh do I ask. But he is getting used to it since the last picture was of when I was skinning one of my kids I lost (he was a black dapple and so pretty I had to do it!) so it was a boy and I wanted the skin to be in a tube shape so it's more easy to work with so I got to his jewels and so I just took the skin right off of it and had them just dangling there, snapped a picture of that and sent to him my mistake  all I got back on a reply was wrong Daniel


----------



## Lstein

You know you live on a farm when you've probably broken a few laws or "rules of the road"...more than once..... regarding livestock transportation...and probably do them all again the same way!

Examples being: When my sister got her first goats, we hauled them in her little Honda. One on the passenger seat floorboards, two adult goats in the back seat. I was driving.....and had a goat head by my left elbow, staring out the window. If anyone would have seen it, they probably would have swerved off the road after seeing the goat driving a car.

Multiple bottle calves to splice onto cows. Loose of course. I think the last memorable one was, I was driving the old suburban and the calf had had enough of standing on the floorboards in the back seat, made a dive for the front seats and got high centered on the center council. I kept him occupied the best I could with fingers. In march with icy roads and probably blizzarding....when else right?

Another time was, I was little and with my grandparents and the dog; and we were taking bottle lambs somewhere for whatever reason. We stopped at a café for breakfast, left the car running. When we came back out, the lambs had escaped their box and were all 3 in different seats with the dog occupying the drivers seat....locked in. Somehow one of the lambs locked the door. I clearly remember the locksmith stopping dead in his tracks as he walked up to the vehicle lol.


----------



## Allison

You know you live on a farm when you wake up, look out your front window and see a baby cow on your porch (and you don't have any cows).


----------



## goatygirl

You know you are a farmer when the sight of animal blood doesn't phase you, but the sight of your own blood does!


----------



## happybleats

You know you live on a farm when getting a few (5) new Lamancha DOes is way better then a Diamond ring!! My husband ROCKS!!


----------



## goathiker

You know you live on a farm... When you're out bottle feeding at 10:30 and you hear this conversation next door...

Really drunk girl: Giggity Giggity Snort Snort (very loud)
Ed: Shhhh, be quiet, the neighbors are trying to sleep
Really drunk girl: Na ha, I see their flashlight right there
Ed: That's just the goats, haven't I told you about the amazing goats yet? They're really smart...
Really drunk girl: Giggity Snort...
Ed: SHHH, be quiet, they'll shoot you

Happened last night, I about died laughing...


----------



## sassykat6181

^^^Ha!!!! That's awesome! 

I have way too many to list, but today would be....
You know you love on a farm when you pull zip ties from your pocket of just washed clothes.


----------



## margaret

goathiker said:


> you know you live on a farm... When you're out bottle feeding at 10:30 and you hear this conversation next door...
> 
> Really drunk girl: Giggity giggity snort snort (very loud)
> ed: Shhhh, be quiet, the neighbors are trying to sleep
> really drunk girl: Na ha, i see their flashlight right there
> ed: That's just the goats, haven't i told you about the amazing goats yet? They're really smart...
> Really drunk girl: Giggity snort...
> Ed: Shhh, be quiet, they'll shoot you
> 
> happened last night, i about died laughing...


:slapfloor:


----------



## odieclark

*living on a farm-Diamonds*



happybleats said:


> You know you live on a farm when getting a few (5) new Lamancha DOes is way better then a Diamond ring!! My husband ROCKS!!


Now, don't think I am a smarty pants, or anything...but, if my memory serves me properly, ...I thought it was you who tried losing her ring while either assisting with a delivery of some goat kids or taking a fecal, perhaps...as you were on the phone with a vet and the vet said, :slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:hopefully you have taken off any rings or jewelry....!!!????

If I am thinking of someone else, well, sorry!:wallbang::wallbang::wallbang: I thought that was pretty funny too!:hi5::hi5::hi5:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

You know you live on a farm when... studying animal rear ends is part of the daily routine.


----------



## sassykat6181

You know you live on a farm when.....you have more pictures of goats and their back ends in your phone than your own children! This can cause some very awkward moments. Lol


----------



## luvmyherd

Or even poop, right? My life seems to revolve around making sure all of my livestock is pooping right.


----------



## happybleats

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by happybleats View Post
> You know you live on a farm when getting a few (5) new Lamancha DOes is way better then a Diamond ring!! My husband ROCKS!!
> Now, don't think I am a smarty pants, or anything...but, if my memory serves me properly, ...I thought it was you who tried losing her ring while either assisting with a delivery of some goat kids or taking a fecal, perhaps...as you were on the phone with a vet and the vet said, hopefully you have taken off any rings or jewelry....!!!????
> 
> If I am thinking of someone else, well, sorry! I thought that was pretty funny too!


Oddie you are correct!! HA...oh the pun of it hahahhaha


----------



## catharina

You might wonder if you've lived on a farm a bit too long when, instead of quickly scrolling past photos of goats' behinds while shuddering & wondering to yourself about "those people," you're suddenly thinking about posting a photo of your own goat's behind! (At least you plan on going over her with a couple baby wipes first though, so all is not lost--yet!)


----------



## Goatzrule

You know you live on a farm when, you're talking with your brother in law and say loudly "I still have all the money from selling the kids" and he has to explain to the crowd of people who over heard


----------



## luvmyherd

Hysterical, Goatzrule!:ROFL:


----------



## sassykat6181

^selling babies on the black market again huh! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sell the kids, tattoo the kids, butcher the kids, it all gets you in trouble :lol:


----------



## teejae

you know you live on a farm when you go to a wedding (neighbors) in a creek bed. They had a cow mowed area poo and all in the dry creek bed where everyone was saying hope we dont have a flash flood. Then!! the bride disappeared and when found was on her knees with her arm inside a cow trying to pull a calf out in all her wedding clobber,makeup dress heals and someone yelling out dont leave your ring behind!! We have never let her forget this lol.teejae


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh dear :ROFL: 
Poor lady, on her wedding! Though I must say, I would totally do that :lol:


----------



## goatblessings

I would SO like to be friends with that lady!!!


----------



## goathiker

This isn't the purpose of the game but, I couldn't resist. It's gone off the rails a couple times anyway.

Say in your best Jeff Foxworthy voice...

If you've ever hand picked horn worms off your tomatoes... You might live on a farm.
If you learned to drive when you were 8... You might live on a farm.
If you've been bucked off a horse, run over by a steer, and slammed your hand in the gate on the same day... You might live on a farm.
If your yearly bonfire includes cooking the parts you cut from living calves that day... You might live on a farm.
If you get out of boring engagements by saying your goat is going to kid soon... You might live on a farm.
If you have ever chased a headless chicken down your driveway... You might live on a farm.


----------



## teejae

yeah she is a pretty amazing lady and wonderful friend. We cellabrate their wedding anniversary,new years day with a BBQ every year in the same place and the last few years we have been swimming in the creek because of flooding and yep the cow story always comes up lol. Id love to get a copy of the photos :ROFL: teejae


----------



## catharina

teejae said:


> you know you live on a farm when you go to a wedding (neighbors) in a creek bed. They had a cow mowed area poo and all in the dry creek bed where everyone was saying hope we dont have a flash flood. Then!! the bride disappeared and when found was on her knees with her arm inside a cow trying to pull a calf out in all her wedding clobber,makeup dress heals and someone yelling out dont leave your ring behind!! We have never let her forget this lol.teejae


That one wins the prize for sure!!!


----------



## fayefaye

You know you live on a farm when your morning starts with goat alarms and formula in your cereal and hay in your bra.


----------



## Goatzrule

You know you live on a farm when you've met all your boyfriend's at a fair


----------



## Bansil

As a guy I feel left out :shocked: 

:shades: 

except when my (work boss) says who left the mud on the floor:shocked:...it's probably goat or Alpaca poop now :slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:

my truck actually does stink in a farm way....:ROFL::ROFL:

onder:


----------



## Goatzrule

You know you live on a farm when your cow ends up on the town's found pets page.


----------



## luvmyherd

You know you live on a farm (and no one else in your family does) when your grandchildren come for Christmas and the first thing the youngest one wants to do is go *pick* eggs in the barn.


----------



## groovyoldlady

...when the first thing that gets snowblown after "Snowpocolypse" is the goat pen.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

You know you live on a farm when the conversation after dinner at the neighbor's house casually turns into a discussion of the goat reproduction process.


----------



## happybleats

you know you live on the farm when your guard dog gets hurt you rush to the vet for full treatment including x ray...the next day your daughter falls off her horse and sprains her ankle and wrecks her arm...you make her sit with her foot elevated and rest a few days...but in my defence, she healed faster then our dog!:horse:

Happy New year all....:fireworks:


----------



## luvmyherd

>>>>the conversation after dinner at the neighbor's house casually turns into a discussion of the goat reproduction process<<<<
Happens to us all the time when hanging out with city folks. People who think meat just forms and then gets put into plastic packages and that milk is processed and magically appears in bottles are amazed by reality.:crazy:


----------



## Goatzrule

When you take out your anger on the comment section of PETA Facebook pages


----------



## Bree_6293

Goatzrule said:


> When you take out your anger on the comment section of PETA Facebook pages


Yes yes and yes!!


----------



## margaret

Omg, yes!! I love doing that!


----------



## JK_Farms

You know you live on a farm when you get out of your car and goats scream at you!


----------



## odieclark

*Anger on Peta*



Goatzrule said:


> When you take out your anger on the comment section of PETA Facebook pages


I want to be your friend!
:fireworks:

:smile:


----------



## Goatzrule

It has taught me some serious debating skills


----------



## sassykat6181

^^^ so true! I'm still not sure how I convinced hubby to let me trade two does for a mini jersey cow


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

When you drink from a baby bottle (without a nipple lol) if you can't find anything else to use.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining

following


----------



## goathiker

When dog puke with garnish is hilarious


----------



## Goats Rock

When you really hope Febreze will cover up the scent of bucks in rut on your jeans, as you pull into the driveway of a friend you haven't seen in 30 years. (She was polite, but I don't think Febreze was made for rut!)


----------



## Goats Rock

When social isolation is a way of life and you don't understand why everyone is so upset! (I am being facetious!) Farmers are the biggest talkers when they get together!


----------



## Tanya

You know you live on a farm when......
When you make your kids, bucks, ducks and chickens coffee and forget that the humans need some too.


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## goat

You know you live on a farm when.... you have not one but 2 tanks full of milk.


----------



## Tanya

You know you live on a farm when your alarm is a baby goat and two chickens. And every one else sleeps through it.


----------



## Trollmor

You know you live on a farm when you turn on your TV or radio, hear about the Corona chaos, and tell yourself "Aha, they have a trouble out there. Almost forgot it."


----------



## Tanya

:heehee:


----------



## Grassland Goats

you know you live on a farm when the only thing you like to look at is goat butts to make sure their not kidding yet.


----------



## Tanya

You know you live on a farm when your kid and kid have tree stumps for jungle gymns.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## MellonFriend

You know you live on a farm when you go to sleep early because you value sleep more than anything. And you can’t wait for it to be spring and green things to start growing again. You know you live on a farm when you hate rain because it will give your animals more parasites, and you shake your head when you see people’s large wide open properties with absolutely no livestock on it. And when you're out walking and you see a hillside full of black berry or grass or honeysuckle and you say to yourself “Man my goats would have a feast!”. And you stop hating weeds and tall grass. And start hating rhododendron and poisonous plant. You know you live on a farm when your favorite clothes are the ones you’re most comfortable working in. And your hair is two shades lighter than it used to be from all the sun you get, and your hands have caluses from the shovels and bucket handles. And you rejoice when your compost is hot and steaming in the night when you go out to put your animals in after dark. And you are fit and healthy and at peace because you just had a full day of work, and now you are coming in to eat a meal where the food you’re eating was mostly grown and produced on your own land.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Well said:upthumbup)


----------



## Tanya

Amen


----------



## Tanya

You know you live on a farm when you get upset with your husband for making himself coffee and not the baby's milk bottle and making her a happy goat.:bonk:


----------



## Tanya

You know you live on a farm when the kid and your kid watch the sunset


----------



## Tanya

You know you live on a farm when the kid and your kid watch the sunset
View attachment 179823


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## odieclark

I want a rooster crowing ring tone or alarm on my phone and also a few goats bleating too! Anyone have those?


----------



## Goats Rock

I have a ring tone that sounds like a sheep. (No one knows the difference), but if it goes off in the barn, I don't notice it among the cacophony of goat voices! (I never carry my cell phone, it sits near the door and is basically a dust collector!)


----------



## Tanya

I have a Lion's roar for a ringtone. The animals stop and stare for a few seconds and tgen ignore me again.


----------



## Goats Rock

You know you live on a farm (and have been baling hay) when you see someone's huge manicured lawn and wonder how many bales they could have gotten if they let it grow! :heehee:


----------



## happybleats

You know you live on a "goat" farm when you spend 30 minutes helping a TSC customer address an issue and pick the right medication for their goat.


----------



## happybleats

you know you live on a farm when you finally get to go to bed during a rain storm and your "mind" walks the property to make you you got everyone in a safe dry place.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

happybleats said:


> You know you live on a "goat" farm when you spend 30 minutes helping a TSC customer address an issue and pick the right medication for their goat.


Don't I know it, LOL!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod:


----------



## Tanya

You know you live on a farm when you bring the goats and chickens inside to get warm and you go outside without a jacket and shoes to collect eggs.


----------



## mariella

You know you live on a "Goat" farm when you go to TSC and someone walks up to you and asks if you own goats because you smell like a buck. Then you hold a 30-minute conversation with them about your goats and theirs.


----------



## goatblessings

You know you live on a farm when...... you tell your family the care for the livestock always comes first. Suck it up and fix your own breakfast.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You know you live on a farm. When a shopping spree is as run to the feed store, TCS, Atwoods, then on your way home you stop in Lowes to get those Tposts that finally went on sale
You know you live on a farm when you dont get a manicure/pedicure..you have stall mucking to do. 
You can 37 quarts of fresh snapped green beans, 42 quarts of 3 types of pickles , and freeze 25 pks of corn.on the cob as your Saturday off! 
You know you live on a farm when you walk outside in the morning, that old shaggy dog wags his tail as he walks up, your coffee smell mixes with the musky wet morning ,as the roosters sing to their clucking hens. The goats hear you and start calling as they.run to the feed trough. And you hear your horse ask for breakfast,tail swinging and head bobbing as she walks up. Its quiet and no cars!


----------



## odieclark

Goats Rock said:


> I have a ring tone that sounds like a sheep. (No one knows the difference), but if it goes off in the barn, I don't notice it among the cacophony of goat voices! (I never carry my cell phone, it sits near the door and is basically a dust collector!)


I want that ring tone


----------



## Stef

You guys don't have a goat ringtone check this out... Suara Kambing Ringtone

Dapatkan secara gratis di play store https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ringtonesialab.SuaraKambingRingtone


----------



## Tanya

You know you live on a goat farm when your goats know what a goat grumble from you means, and your human kids have no clue.
When you tell your goat to sit and she listens but when you give the same instruction to your dog he thinks you are crazy.


----------



## Aasiya

You know you live on a farm when....your mother catches you using her bath towel to clean a goat placenta.....


----------



## Tanya

Oh


Aasiya said:


> You know you live on a farm when....your mother catches you using her bath towel to clean a goat placenta.....


 OH I know that one. Mom cant stay cross for long if she loves the babies allot. Chevani used my best towel to clean goat boogers off Destiny's face on Saturday.


----------



## Goats Rock

You've been disbudding kids and smell like burnt horn and have to pick up the grandkid from work at the local donut store. You walk in forgetting that you are pretty pungent and embarrass her to death! :heehee:


----------



## Aasiya

Tanya said:


> Oh
> 
> OH I know that one. Mom cant stay cross for long if she loves the babies allot. Chevani used my best towel to clean goat boogers off Destiny's face on Saturday.


Lol yes! I took one look at my mother's face and thought 'well, it's been a while since iv been whooped!', but she just said oh well at least you got the kid clean!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my gosh yes. My Dad had chronic inability to differentiate between "Towels" and "Rags". Used a powder room hand towel to clean motor oil off of something once. He's gotten better though since Mom made a designated rag spot. I guess kids and guys just think a towel is a towel.:lolgoat:


----------



## Aasiya

ops2:
In my case, I always seem to underestimate how many towels I need for kidding.....


----------



## Goats Rock

Wait, you mean there are towels that are supposed to be used just for towel stuff? mg: (I'm the bad one with towels, good thing they are my towels). I bought a bunch at an auction one time, like 20 hotel big bath towels. Pure white! That was then, with hard well water, muddy dogs and birth stuff, they are grayish now! But still thick and thirsty. 

(Did you know.... ? That using fabric softener sheets on towels in the clothes drier makes them less able to be absorbent. The softener coats the towel and it won't absorb as much water!


----------



## Aasiya

Most of the towels in our house are also a different colour than we started with..lol. good to know about the fabric softener! We hardly ever use it on clothes anyways..


----------



## Goataddict

You know you live on a farm when ....

You stay up all night with a cup of coffee waiting in the goat barn for your doe to kid and your guests still cover their noses while passing a rutty buck but you don't mind. :heehee:


----------



## Tanya

You know you live on a farm when....

You jump in the car to go to the store and realise too late you are still wearing your gumboots from cleaning the barn and you still have hay in your hair.


----------



## Goataddict

Tanya said:


> You know you live on a farm when....
> 
> You jump in the car to go to the store and realise too late you are still wearing your gumboots from cleaning the barn and you still have hay in your hair.


:heehee:


----------



## Tanya

You know you live on a farm when...

You have an opthomologist appointment and you arrive wearing you yard goggles instead of your glasses and you forgot to bring your medical aid card, instead you find your vets membership card in your cubbyhole. Thats me today. Luckily they k ow me.


----------



## goodenuff

You know you live on a farm when...

Your English teacher tells you to write an informative essay so you write multiple pages on Myotonic Goats. She still discusses it with me to this day and it was years ago!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You know you live on a farm when::

You go to work on Monday and everyone asks why you werent at the bosses birthday gathering? The one the business was paying for you & 1 other drinks & dinner. You say..oh the one that required Sunday dress? I was busy in the birth barn. Have 2 does ready, and a 3rd doe delivered twins. Awww they say. That would only take about 10 minutes. Why didnt you just come late? It was free! I just smile & say. I was busy! :bonk:


----------



## Tanya

You know you live on a farm....

When it gets hard to put down one of your animals and talk to them for an hour before the vet arrives.


----------



## elvis&oliver

You know....by smell and always having to check your nails before you go out to dinner mine always have something under them. before we got out side by side buggy, every car had a smell. Horse poo goat poo guinea cage poo but always a smell. Also my grocery lists are always feed stores first and mornings are taken by chores but I wouldn’t have it any other way. 

You know you live on a farm when hard work can still bring a smile and make you feel good all day


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha::up:


----------



## goodenuff

How about this one: you know you live in a rural area when the local high school superintendent/principal doesn’t allow kids to wear muck boots, clean or dirty, and if you wear them, you have to leave them at the front doors and get a change of shoes.


----------



## luvmyherd

goodenuff said:


> How about this one: you know you live in a rural area when the local high school superintendent/principal doesn't allow kids to wear muck boots, clean or dirty, and if you wear them, you have to leave them at the front doors and get a change of shoes.


I love that. We lived in Hawaii and our boys really hated wearing shoes. I would try to make sure they wore them to school but they would often leave them there. One day I got a note asking me to, *make sure your child wears shoes to school.* I replied with, *Please make sure my sons come home with shoes.*


----------



## Goats Rock

You know you live on a farm (and have livestock) when you just gave Bo-Se and Vit. B complex injections and stuck the syringes with capped needles, in the headband to your head lamp that you wear to look in water buckets before filling. (Suicidal mice, don't ya know!) Then forgot about it and ran to the groc. store in the nearest town. 

I actually had clean clothes on, no buck smell. So why are these people looking at me so weird? One syringe by each ear. I noticed it when I got ready for bed! (Headlamp and syringes, pretty strange looking, for sure!) Note to self: remove used syringes before heading to the groc store. 

(doh)ops2::imok::heehee:


----------



## luvmyherd

That is hysterical!!
One time I was taking my daughter-in-law to get some blood work after I had done chores. I sat down and saw that I had forgotten to roll down one of my pants legs. I (very nonchalantly) reached down and unrolled it and out came a pile of straw and a few *nanny berries*! The best I could do was brush it all under the chair.:hide:


----------



## Sfgwife

When you tell guests to park part way down the drive.... cause you have a herd of uncaring turkeys that will mob a vehicle and sunbathe atop it in twenty seconds flat!


----------

